# Ryder Cup 2018 - Paris



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 10, 2018)

Well Europeâ€™s team is done and the US team has one more pick left 

So just thought time to get past all the stuff about the picks and now down to the real stuff 

Potential pairings for both the Foursomes and fourballs ?

I can see Bjorn making sure all 12 play on the first day 

I think this will be good fourball pairings

Rose - Stenson
Garcia - Rahm
McIlory- Fleetwood
Molinari- Poulter

Foursomes

Rose - Noren
Molinari- Hatton
McIlroy - Fleetwood
Casey - Olesen

When looking on paper there is potential for some very strong partnerships and it gets all the players on the course 

And here is a little clip of a couple of the players winding up Bjorn 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1038920896055074817
So other potential pairings that they could see ?


----------



## Grant85 (Sep 10, 2018)

Fourball
Rahm / McIlroy
Rose / Fleetwood
Molinari / Noren
Poulter with Casey / Hatton

Foursomes
Rose / Stenson
Garcia / Molinari
Fleetwood / McIlroy
Poulter / Hatton / Casey
Olessen / Noren


Personally reckon Stenson and Garcia will definitely be playing foursomes and are more likely to sit out the fourball sessions.

I've fancied Rahm / McIlroy fourball pairing from a long way out. Both aggressive players and they will make a pile of birdies between them. IMO, play the cards your dealt and this could be a pair of aces for Bjorn.

I reckon Rory, Rose, Fleetwood and Molinari would be the guys I'd be happy to play in each session, although possibly Molinari is the one more likely to sit out a session or two, and in which case he will definately be more suited to the foursomes. Rahm for me is a fourball player and don't see him playing foursomes.

Still not really sure where Casey fits in to the pairings. I get the feeling he is more of a foursomes player, but could easily play a conservative game alongside Hatton.

I know it's part of the competition to pick out pairings and leave 4 guys out in every session, but I would rather see 4 days of competition. All 12 in action each day with 3 fourball and 3 foursomes for the 1st 3 days, then the 12 singles. This would mean a total of 30 points, with 15.5 obviously required for the win.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 10, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			I know it's part of the competition to pick out pairings and leave 4 guys out in every session, but I would rather see 4 days of competition. All 12 in action each day with 3 fourball and 3 foursomes for the 1st 3 days, then the 12 singles. This would mean a total of 30 points, with 15.5 obviously required for the win.
		
Click to expand...

This would be a nightmare from a viewing point with only 3 matches on the course at any one time. It's already bad enough with 4 matches.


----------



## Grant85 (Sep 10, 2018)

drive4show said:



			This would be a nightmare from a viewing point with only 3 matches on the course at any one time. It's already bad enough with 4 matches.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think that's the case. Once all 4 groups get going, the broadcasters are a long way from showing every shot, especially in fourball. Appreciate there is often only 1 or 2 matches that are close.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 10, 2018)

Rose / Stenson 
McIlroy / Fleetwood
Poulter / Casey
Molinari / Noren

Foursomes

Garcia /Rahm
Casey / Hatton
Molinari / Olesen
McIlroy / Feetwood


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 10, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			I don't think that's the case. Once all 4 groups get going, the broadcasters are a long way from showing every shot, especially in fourball. Appreciate there is often only 1 or 2 matches that are close.
		
Click to expand...

I was referring to spectators at the course.


----------



## Grant85 (Sep 10, 2018)

drive4show said:



			I was referring to spectators at the course.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough, but you could have 3 fourball going out, 15 minutes apart at say 10am. Then 45 minutes break and then 3 foursomes going out around 1130. So most of the players would be on the course at the same time 

Agree it wouldn't be as good from a spectator point of view and all the golf would be condensed into probably 6 hours. But at the moment it is a real struggle to get everything in with the dayilght at that time of year. Already spectators are arriving and leaving in darkness and at least 4 players are pretty much going through a full warm up in complete darkness. 

There is also often the case with afternoon matches teeing off before the morning matches are finished and the order having to change to accommodate a morning match going up 18.


----------



## rksquire (Sep 10, 2018)

Morning:
Rose & Stenson (regulars!)
McIlroy & Poulter (slightly sentimental, but maybe both can be inspired from their last pairing)
Garcia & Rahm (Spanish pairing)
Molinari & Noren (Molinari deserves it and I think Noren just ahead of Casey)

Afternoon, slighty depends on the morning results but

Rose & Fleetwood (Resting Stenson, see Tommy & Justin as a good pair)
Casey & Olesen (Nike staffers, this is the one I wouldn't be sure of, depending on the morning, may hold Olesen back)
Poulter & Hatton (A fiery pair - potential to ruffle opponents or implode, hopefully the former)
McIlroy & Rahm (Powerhouses, length not a problem, should be familiar with the fact that scrambling will be a necessity should be comfortable with each other)


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 10, 2018)

Have to go Poulter and Rahm. The ultimate fire pairing. 

Rory and Tommy would go nicely together as well I reckon. Garcia and Molinari might work too, Sergio needs someone in good form that's steady away to play with.


----------



## Wilson (Sep 10, 2018)

Casey has just withdrawn from the BMW with back pain... letâ€™s hope itâ€™s just precautionary, or even made up so he doesnâ€™t spend another day waiting round.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 10, 2018)

Wilson said:



			Casey has just withdrawn from the BMW with back pain... letâ€™s hope itâ€™s just precautionary, or even made up so he doesnâ€™t spend another day waiting round.
		
Click to expand...

His back's been an issue all year - nearly pulled out of Augusta because of it. Hope he can rest it before the Ryder Cup, last thing we want is to be carrying multiple players with injuries - already have Stenson nursing his wrist.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 10, 2018)

Can a replacement be called up if needed?


----------



## Grant85 (Sep 18, 2018)

Garcia playing in Portugal this week. 

Hopefully he can make a few birdies. Glad heâ€™s playing. It would be tough to turn up in Paris not having hit a shot in competition for 6 weeks.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 19, 2018)

Does anyone know what time it would all kick off on the Friday? Got people coming round to watch it and want to make sure I'm all set up in time.


----------



## rksquire (Sep 19, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Does anyone know what time it would all kick off on the Friday? Got people coming round to watch it and want to make sure I'm all set up in time.
		
Click to expand...

Think the first tee shot is at 8am


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 19, 2018)

rksquire said:



			Think the first tee shot is at 8am
		
Click to expand...

Oh, christ, I'll have to set my alarm then.


----------



## rksquire (Sep 19, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Does anyone know what time it would all kick off on the Friday? Got people coming round to watch it and want to make sure I'm all set up in time.
		
Click to expand...




Orikoru said:



			Oh, christ, I'll have to set my alarm then. 

Click to expand...

Actually, that seems to be local venue time - seems like it's 7am / 7.10am UK time:

https://metro.co.uk/2018/09/18/ryde...s-tv-channel-and-live-stream-details-7956994/


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 19, 2018)

Bloody hell! I was hoping for 9am. Seems like I'll to get up even earlier than I do for work! Cheers for the feedback.


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 19, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Bloody hell! I was hoping for 9am. Seems like I'll to get up even earlier than I do for work! Cheers for the feedback.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but which is easier, getting up early to watch/play golf, or getting up early to go to work?


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 19, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			Yeah but which is easier, getting up early to watch/play golf, or getting up early to go to work?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, at least I can leave my pyjamas on.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 20, 2018)

Garcia looks like he is swinging nicely and playing well


----------



## Grant85 (Sep 20, 2018)

Yes - Garcia is playing the 17th having made 6 birdies and 2 bogeys. 

Pretty decent for a guy who has barely made a cut all year.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 20, 2018)

Rory looks like he is swinging it very well 

Casey playing well as well 

Mickleson having a horror


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 20, 2018)

Tiger looking good again.


----------



## Slab (Sep 21, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Tiger looking good again.
		
Click to expand...

And what a team player, he's actually going to wear white trousers two of the three days next weekend!
(not sure I would, even to play the RC  )


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 21, 2018)

Slab said:



			And what a team player, he's actually going to wear white trousers two of the three days next weekend!
(not sure I would, even to play the RC  )
		
Click to expand...

Explain?? Does he hate white trousers or something?


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 21, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Explain?? Does he hate white trousers or something?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, they make him look lardy.


----------



## Mr Fastidious (Sep 21, 2018)

local time which is 1 hour ahead of the UK, 8:10 am Morning match starts (Fourballs) 1:50PM Afternoon match starts (Foursomes)


----------



## Slab (Sep 21, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Explain?? Does he hate white trousers or something?
		
Click to expand...

Just a bit, I read that he wore them once in a presidents cup match in 2011 and that's it in his Pro career, (can you say you've ever seen him in white troos) Some Pros seem to wear them every week and others not at all


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 21, 2018)

Slab said:



			Just a bit, I read that he wore them once in a presidents cup match in 2011 and that's it in his Pro career, (can you say you've ever seen him in white troos) Some Pros seem to wear them every week and others not at all
		
Click to expand...

I'd never noticed or thought about it, but now you mention it, yes I can only recall seeing him in black trousers. The vast majority of pros do seem to wear white trousers. I would never dream of it since keeping them clean would be a flipping nightmare. They don't need to worry about that though!


----------



## Slab (Sep 21, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I'd never noticed or thought about it, but now you mention it, yes I can only recall seeing him in black trousers. The vast majority of pros do seem to wear white trousers. I would never dream of it since keeping them clean would be a flipping nightmare. They don't need to worry about that though!
		
Click to expand...

Thomas Pieters is another rarely if ever seen in white (both do wear grey but that's about as bold as it gets) While folks like Justin T/Spieth etc seem to live in white, & the US RC outfits do seem geared towards the younger fells (which is quite correct I s'pose) Likely when they were choosing it all few would have said TW would be playing anyway


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 21, 2018)

Wallace kicking wild card Garcia's butt.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 21, 2018)

Interesting to see Reed, DeShambles and Cupkake propping up the field at the Tour Champs...


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 21, 2018)

5 of the US team occupy spots in the bottom 8 this week. Nice to see heading into next weekend. Still reckon we're getting whopped but at least we can go in with some positivity with Rose, Rory and Rahm up there contending.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 22, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Interesting to see Reed, DeShambles and Cupkake propping up the field at the Tour Champs...

Click to expand...

Those guys are just having a bad week, Sergio is rusty and also having a horrendous year!

Good to see Rahm is playing better this week.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 23, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Wallace kicking wild card Garcia's butt.
		
Click to expand...



Guess thatâ€™s a case of waiting until the end of the Comp 

Garcia into the top ten now with a 5 under round , playing pretty well and finding some nice form


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 23, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			5 of the US team occupy spots in the bottom 8 this week. Nice to see heading into next weekend. Still reckon we're getting whopped but at least we can go in with some positivity with Rose, Rory and Rahm up there contending.
		
Click to expand...

Rose and McIlroy stalling a bit today and Woods form clearly ominous. I agree with you though and can see a resounding result for the US. Hope I'm wrong but simply think they are too strong


----------



## IainP (Sep 23, 2018)

Don't envy Bjorn, he's going to have to predict/guess which Rory will turn up each session.


----------



## fundy (Sep 23, 2018)

IainP said:



			Don't envy Bjorn, he's going to have to predict/guess which Rory will turn up each session.
		
Click to expand...

haha Furyks got it easy, he knows which Mickelsons coming


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 24, 2018)

IainP said:



			Don't envy Bjorn, he's going to have to predict/guess which Rory will turn up each session.
		
Click to expand...

I foresee a Rory Fleetwood combo. 

No idea why but I see them working well together.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 24, 2018)

Rory-Fleetwood in Foursomes would be very good. Rory and Molinari would work nicely in Fourballs too. Molinari's not going to make many mistakes and that will allow Rors to unleash and go for broke.


----------



## Grant85 (Sep 26, 2018)

There's been a few threads over qualification and wild cards etc. but lets have everything in one place now that the action is only a couple of days away and we will get pairings announced tomorrow!

In terms of European pairings, I think there are a lot of options. 

I reckon Molinari and Noren work well together in both formats. Both low key guys, but absolute beasts on the golf course and especially at this venue. It could be difficult for the American's to really get themselves up for playing a very understated pairing like this. 

I personally would love to see Rory and Rahm play fourball together. They are both super aggressive and could have 2 dozen birdie putts between them over 18 holes. I don't think they will be picked together, but it would be great to see. 
I reckon Rory will play with Poulter in the fourball and Fleetwood in foursomes. 

A bit obvious, but Stenson and Rose for foursomes. I wouldn't expect Stenson to play more than twice in the 1st 2 days, albeit it would probably end up being one foursomes and one fourball. 
I think Garcia will only play foursomes. He has a much much better record in this format and could be used as a specialist foursomes player and really could be paired with anyone, Olesson may work well. Steady Eddie for foursomes and you feel would suit Garcia's personality.   

Casey is the problem child. I feel he is more suited to foursomes than fourball, but this is just an inkling and I don't know who he would particularly play with. Maybe they will put him and Hatton out together, who is another one that may be tricky to pair with. Possibly these guys may only play twice in the 1st 2 days. 

Also think it's essential to not have too many guys going 5 matches. Maybe Rory, Fleetwood and Rose might go 5 and possibly Molinari or Noren as they are both so well suited to the course - and even then, only 3 of these guys and only if they are playing so well they are basically undroppable. There are 12 singles points up for grabs on Sunday, so in my opinion, makes a lot of sense to hold guys back and get everyone 2 or 3 games on the course. 

Would be good to hear thoughts, and with a bit of logic to back up what your pairings are.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 26, 2018)

https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/ryder-cup-2018-paris.98699/page-2#post-1891905


----------



## Grant85 (Sep 26, 2018)

I don't think the American's have too many problems with pairings. Thomas, Johnson, Simpson, Finau, Koepka, Spieth, Fowler all seem like great guys for this event who could play with anyone. Simpson has been a concern in the past, but is in good form and is a few years older and wiser now than when he topped it off the 1st tee at Gleneagles. 

Maybe Reed and Bubba are the guys who aren't naturally suited to team events, albeit Reed has a phenomenal record in the last two cups. 

And historically guys have been over awed playing with Tiger, but i don't think that will happen as the other guys will feel they are on a much more even footing with him now and Tiger himself has clearly embraced his peers much more than he did in the early part of his career.

There's been a lot of talk of Bryson and Tiger in the foursomes, as they both play the same ball. That could be as good as reason as any as they are both great players and could be a formidable partnership.

Not sure we will see Tiger & Phil play more than once per day. Likewise Spieth who seems to be the one guy whose form is a worry. Reed may also not be in the best of nick, so possibly the once unbeatable pairing could be split up and / or not effective.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 26, 2018)

Love when people call threads "Official" on forums when there's nothing official about it.


----------



## User 99 (Sep 26, 2018)

Is there a committee that give it official status


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 26, 2018)

Looking like a Tiger, Paddy Reed pairing if practice sessions are anything to go with. Paddy also using the Bridgestone ball in practice which would suggest that this is a pairing.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 26, 2018)

2 Ryder Cup threads merged using Super Mod Powers


----------



## HankMarvin (Sep 26, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			2 Ryder Cup threads merged using Super Mod Powers 

Click to expand...

Can you rename it The Offical so there can only be one.

Come on The Good Old USA


----------



## Grant85 (Sep 27, 2018)

Listening to the BBC Golf Podcast, the Cut and seems to be a bit of momentum behind Rory and Rahm... could be a big 1st pairing to send out tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 27, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			Listening to the BBC Golf Podcast, the Cut and seems to be a bit of momentum behind Rory and Rahm... could be a big 1st pairing to send out tomorrow morning.
		
Click to expand...

I thought I read that Rory and Garcia had been playing together a lot in practice.


----------



## User62651 (Sep 27, 2018)

Is there not way too much analysis of who should pair up with who and course set up supposedly to favour one team? How does that work as most of the Europeans play in the States most of the time anyway? They're all good pros. You put someone who's brilliant but streaky out with a steady Eddie in fourball to cover the likely birdie/bogey-maker with a back up pars machine. Foursomes probably better with 2 steady eddies than erratic/streaky players generally as you have to be considerate to your partner more in foursomes, play a little within yourself so you're not leaving partner in bad spots hacking out etc.

The Ryder Cup normally comes down to putting, whichever team is putting best will win.


----------



## bernix (Sep 27, 2018)

fourball:
Rose / Stenson
Garcia / Rahm
Casey / Hatton
McIlroy / Molinari

foursomes:
Fleetwood / Poulter
Rahm / Rose
McIlroy / Oleson
Noren / Stenson


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 27, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Is there not way too much analysis of who should pair up with who and course set up supposedly to favour one team? How does that work as most of the Europeans play in the States most of the time anyway? They're all good pros. You put someone who's brilliant but streaky out with a steady Eddie in fourball to cover the likely birdie/bogey-maker with a back up pars machine. Foursomes probably better with 2 steady eddies than erratic/streaky players generally as you have to be considerate to your partner more in foursomes, play a little within yourself so you're not leaving partner in bad spots hacking out etc.

The Ryder Cup normally comes down to putting, whichever team is putting best will win.
		
Click to expand...

In Paris driving accuracy will come into play so Thorbjorn Olesen will be our weak link there so I expect him to only play a fourball and singles match.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 27, 2018)

Is Stenson fit to play twice in a day? 

I think he'll play 3 games, hopefully Bjorn doesn't make the same mistakes at Clarke and play his favourites despite form. Although I'm far from convinced about Bjorn.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 27, 2018)

Question: On Sunday my footy team has a game at 12:30 (which is annoying as they are normally 10:30 which would have been better). I'm not sure whether to play or not as I'm not sure how much of the singles I'll miss. They tee off at 11:05 our time don't they? So if I'm back home by 14:30 nobody would have finished by then would they?? Or maybe the first group or two out might have done?


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 27, 2018)

Interesting to read Tony Jacklin today saying he would have taken Matt Wallace. He didn't say who he would have left out but his reasoning made sense.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 27, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=283847045567377


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 27, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Question: On Sunday my footy team has a game at 12:30 (which is annoying as they are normally 10:30 which would have been better). I'm not sure whether to play or not as I'm not sure how much of the singles I'll miss. They tee off at 11:05 our time don't they? So if I'm back home by 14:30 nobody would have finished by then would they?? Or maybe the first group or two out might have done?
		
Click to expand...

You'll miss half of it. Couple of games might have finished, last game will have played 6 or so holes


----------



## Slab (Sep 27, 2018)

Been watching some of the re-runs on TV from last 16 years and noticed some things

The standard of short game/putting hasnâ€™t improved much since the turn of the century
Some of the â€˜uniforms' were absolute howlers! (& that's without going back to the 90's)
Plenty one-hit wonders (i.e JJ Henry) I wonder whoâ€™ll not make another RC team from those involved in the last couple of RCâ€™s? (i.e Gallagher)
The gulf in team spirit between Europe & US was even evident in a highlight show (I think that gap has almost closed now & no longer an advantage)
Some of the Europeans have not aged well!


----------



## thesheriff (Sep 27, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Is there not way too much analysis of who should pair up with who and course set up supposedly to favour one team? How does that work as most of the Europeans play in the States most of the time anyway? They're all good pros. You put someone who's brilliant but streaky out with a steady Eddie in fourball to cover the likely birdie/bogey-maker with a back up pars machine. Foursomes probably better with 2 steady eddies than erratic/streaky players generally as you have to be considerate to your partner more in foursomes, play a little within yourself so you're not leaving partner in bad spots hacking out etc.

The Ryder Cup normally comes down to putting, whichever team is putting best will win.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah they analyse stuff to death in the build up.  Makes me cringe when they talk about the course being set up to favour the Europeans.  If you look at the stats, there's minimal difference between the top pros in the world and these guys can adapt to however the course is set up.


----------



## thesheriff (Sep 27, 2018)

thesheriff said:



			Yeah they analyse stuff to death in the build up.  Makes me cringe when they talk about the course being set up to favour the Europeans.  If you look at the stats, there's minimal difference between the top pros in the world and these guys can adapt to however the course is set up.
		
Click to expand...

In fact perhaps the course is set up to favour the Europeans, but only thanks to the 6000+ seater grand stand on the first tee with roaring Europeans in it and plenty others around the course.


----------



## Slab (Sep 27, 2018)

There's a truly dreadful article on Sky Sports (so bad I can't even bring myself to link it!) where their pundits (none of them golfers) give their opinions on winners and key players... That's 5 minutes spent reading that tosh I wont get back


----------



## Slab (Sep 27, 2018)

So (cos I know folks really like a post starting with 'so') at the Gala dinner everyone's wearing suits and neck ties instead of dinner jackets/dickies (moving with the times)

I suspect Team Europe had clip-on ties (or they have a backroom staff person to do the knots) anyone got inside info on this?
(Team USA did not use clip-on's)




Dear god I'm over this waiting thing, won't we ever get underway....


----------



## Canfordhacker (Sep 27, 2018)

So who else is "working from home" tomorrow? I certainly am. My biggest concern is being dialled in to a meeting and a big putt going in when TV is muted, and I deafen a bunch of people spread across the country.


----------



## Grant85 (Sep 27, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			I thought I read that Rory and Garcia had been playing together a lot in practice.
		
Click to expand...

Not impossible, but it didn't really work at Gleneagles. They were like number 1 & 2 in the world and squeezed 2 points from 4 if memory serves me correctly. May have been better splitting 2 of our 'better' players up in 2014. Got away with it because the team won comfortably. 

Ok, not the same dynamic now as one is clearly well ahead of the other in terms of performance and ranking.


----------



## Grant85 (Sep 27, 2018)

thesheriff said:



			Yeah they analyse stuff to death in the build up.  Makes me cringe when they talk about the course being set up to favour the Europeans.  If you look at the stats, there's minimal difference between the top pros in the world and these guys can adapt to however the course is set up.
		
Click to expand...

I do think the mentality of playing a difficult course is different. 

The guys playing in the US are used to lower scoring and easier conditions, generally. Ok - so there's plenty of European events where -20 might not get you into a playoff but in general there is a greater variety of courses and conditions. 

Playing a course where 1 or 2 under for 16 holes is a good score might be trickier to adjust the mindset for the Americans who are looking to shoot in the mid 60s every day. 

Also it is in all these guys instinct to be aggressive and take every shot on. From the build up, it sounds like this might not be the case here and there are plenty of holes where a conservative approach is the play. That again may be difficult to adjust for guys who have played in the states all their lives.


----------



## Marshy77 (Sep 27, 2018)

So....does anyone think Tiger will play all 5 matches?


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 27, 2018)

Canfordhacker said:



			So who else is "working from home" tomorrow? I certainly am. My biggest concern is being dialled in to a meeting and a big putt going in when TV is muted, and I deafen a bunch of people spread across the country.
		
Click to expand...

I just booked the day off, had (and still have) plenty of holiday days to use.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 27, 2018)

Canfordhacker said:



			So who else is "working from home" tomorrow? I certainly am. My biggest concern is being dialled in to a meeting and a big putt going in when TV is muted, and I deafen a bunch of people spread across the country.
		
Click to expand...

Doctors appointment at 9.20 (I honestly didnâ€™t know the date clashed when I booked it) and then hopefully working from home with the golf on.
Got a goddam medal on Saturday afternoon though, not happy.


----------



## JPLon (Sep 27, 2018)

Woods and Reed alternating shots on their practice round, as are Thomas and Spieth...may well be two of the foursome pairs. Both look fairly solid, that said, it's hard to come up with a US pair that doesn't!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 27, 2018)

Watching all the media reports and pictures hearing the stories it seems the Europeans are having a good laugh and enjoying it , lots of banter etc where as the US team a lot more serious and Bubbas press conference was almost suicidal


----------



## User62651 (Sep 27, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			I do think the mentality of playing a difficult course is different.

The guys playing in the US are used to lower scoring and easier conditions, generally. Ok - so there's plenty of European events where -20 might not get you into a playoff but in general there is a greater variety of courses and conditions.

Playing a course where 1 or 2 under for 16 holes is a good score might be trickier to adjust the mindset for the Americans who are looking to shoot in the mid 60s every day.

*Also it is in all these guys instinct to be aggressive and take every shot on. *From the build up, it sounds like this might not be the case here and there are plenty of holes where a conservative approach is the play. That again may be difficult to adjust for guys who have played in the states all their lives.
		
Click to expand...

Think that's unture, Zach Johnson won Masters without attempting to hit any par 5s in 2. Also US guys come over for the Open every year, dont play links any other time yet win it more often that not. Their strategy will be the same as Europeans where risk/reward has to be balanced. Jim Furyk was a very tough mental player, think he'll instill that kind of steeliness into his team. 
Think this one could go stateside again.


----------



## User20205 (Sep 27, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			I do think the mentality of playing a difficult course is different.

The guys playing in the US are used to lower scoring and easier conditions, generally. Ok - so there's plenty of European events where -20 might not get you into a playoff but in general there is a greater variety of courses and conditions.

Playing a course where 1 or 2 under for 16 holes is a good score might be trickier to adjust the mindset for the Americans who are looking to shoot in the mid 60s every day.

Also it is in all these guys instinct to be aggressive and take every shot on. From the build up, it sounds like this might not be the case here and there are plenty of holes where a conservative approach is the play. That again may be difficult to adjust for guys who have played in the states all their lives.
		
Click to expand...

You do realise their playing matchplay? Par is irrelevant


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 27, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			I do think the mentality of playing a difficult course is different.

The guys playing in the US are used to lower scoring and easier conditions, generally. Ok - so there's plenty of European events where -20 might not get you into a playoff but in general there is a greater variety of courses and conditions.

Playing a course where 1 or 2 under for 16 holes is a good score might be trickier to adjust the mindset for the Americans who are looking to shoot in the mid 60s every day.

Also it is in all these guys instinct to be aggressive and take every shot on. From the build up, it sounds like this might not be the case here and there are plenty of holes where a conservative approach is the play. That again may be difficult to adjust for guys who have played in the states all their lives.
		
Click to expand...

This is a really strange post. 

11/12 of the Europeans play a majority US schedule - 9 almost exclusively US. So even if the above stacked up whatsoever it wouldn't be relevant to these European players.

The tours have a very, very similar winning average score relative to par, so with generally much weaker fields in European events you would conclude they are played on easier courses.

Majors are the toughest setups these players face - 9 of the US team have won one or more. Just 5 of the Europeans have.

I honestly can't see how the US guys are going to struggle to 'adjust the mindset' - they're superstar golfers.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 27, 2018)

So is Tiger popular.......?

Think Reed will enjoy the environment. Could almost hear a pin drop for Simpson.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 27, 2018)

Both captains speaking well.
David Ginola just awful


----------



## shortgame (Sep 27, 2018)

Furyk's was OK, a few too many awkward pauses looking for applause.

Bjorn's is pretty class though TBF

Going to be a hell of a battle, could go either way.  Hopefully the home support will be the deciding factor.

Oh and we need more Dame Laura - she's gold


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 27, 2018)

Koepka/Finau v Rose/Rahm
DJ/Fowler v Rory/Olesen
Spieth/Thomas v Casey/Hatton
Reed/Woods v Molinari/Fleetwood

Interesting pairs and four rookies out first session


----------



## shortgame (Sep 27, 2018)

Gonna be a difficult morning!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 27, 2018)

And Ginola was horrific - always remember how classy Di Dougherty was when she did it


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 27, 2018)

Bjorn is a class act. Shame about the dodgy collars and ties though...if you plan to wear a tie choose a collar that fits!


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 27, 2018)

4-0 Europe.
Roll on the golf.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 27, 2018)

So in summer I need fake tan on my feet and ankles as they are pure white against brown legs. I think some of those guys used the same on their foreheads!


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 27, 2018)

Casey must have some compromising photographs of Bjorn!


----------



## StevieT (Sep 27, 2018)

I enjoyed that to be honest but now just want the golf to get started!


----------



## Mudball (Sep 27, 2018)

Very good opening ceremony so far.. decent speeches

Never sure why the Americans make every speech into an Oscar speech by thanking wife, parents, neighbors dog etc. 

Brexiteers may not have liked Bjornâ€™s speech as a lot of reference to the EU flag and being part of a united Europe..

Roll on the golf..


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 27, 2018)

Mudball said:



			Very good opening ceremony so far.. decent speeches

Never sure why the Americans make every speech into an Oscar speech by thanking wife, parents, neighbors dog etc. 

Brexiteers may not have liked Bjornâ€™s speech as a lot of reference to the EU flag and being part of a united Europe..

Roll on the golf..
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m pro brexit but didnâ€™t have a problem with anything he said tbh. Acknowledging there are fractions in Europe is a fair comment.

I liked that he thanked the guys behind the scenes by name, was a nice touch.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 27, 2018)

Canâ€™t see many points there. Hope Iâ€™m wrong.


----------



## shortgame (Sep 27, 2018)

Need something out of the first and last matches - a halved first session would be a moral victory with the bonus of having bloodied the rookies and with a good chance of profiting from the foursomes


----------



## SaintHacker (Sep 27, 2018)

2-2, possibly 3-1 Europe is my prediction


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 27, 2018)

2.5 - 1.5 to Europe

Think Europe will win in the Rory and Rose Match 

USA will win in the Casey match 

And the other will be a half


----------



## Del_Boy (Sep 27, 2018)

2.5 to 1.5 to US


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 27, 2018)

4-0 USA 

20-8 overall USA


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 27, 2018)

Koepka/Finau v Rose/Rahm Europe win
DJ/Fowler v Rory/Olesen US win
Spieth/Thomas v Casey/Hatton US win
Reed/Woods v Molinari/Fleetwood US win


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 27, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Koepka/Finau v Rose/Rahm Europe win
DJ/Fowler v Rory/Olesen US win
Spieth/Thomas v Casey/Hatton US win
Reed/Woods v Molinari/Fleetwood US win
		
Click to expand...

Game 4 is the only one I can see Europe having a chance in.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 27, 2018)

Donâ€™t fancy Europe much in the fourballs.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 27, 2018)

Koepka/Finau could be a serious partnership. Looking at those match-ups I'm not feeling too positive. Can see us getting smashed this week.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 27, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Game 4 is the only one I can see Europe having a chance in.
		
Click to expand...

Really? Game 4 looks like a walkover for USA!


----------



## Grant85 (Sep 27, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Think that's unture, Zach Johnson won Masters without attempting to hit any par 5s in 2. Also US guys come over for the Open every year, dont play links any other time yet win it more often that not. Their strategy will be the same as Europeans where risk/reward has to be balanced. Jim Furyk was a very tough mental player, think he'll instill that kind of steeliness into his team.
Think this one could go stateside again.
		
Click to expand...

The Masters is a major and is a difficult set up. Not the week in week out birdie fest on the PGA tour.


----------



## Grant85 (Sep 27, 2018)

therod said:



			You do realise their playing matchplay? Par is irrelevant
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I'm familiar with the format. 

My point being that it is tougher mentally to play a difficult course. Even if you win a match, you may still not feel as comfortable or confident as you would going round in 4 or 5 under.


----------



## Grant85 (Sep 27, 2018)

TheDiablo said:



			This is a really strange post.

11/12 of the Europeans play a majority US schedule - 9 almost exclusively US. So even if the above stacked up whatsoever it wouldn't be relevant to these European players.

The tours have a very, very similar winning average score relative to par, so with generally much weaker fields in European events you would conclude they are played on easier courses.

Majors are the toughest setups these players face - 9 of the US team have won one or more. Just 5 of the Europeans have.

I honestly can't see how the US guys are going to struggle to 'adjust the mindset' - they're superstar golfers.
		
Click to expand...

They may play as PGA tour members, but they have global schedules, far more global than most of the American team. 

They have also learned the game in Europe and spent formative years playing 20 or 25 European tour events around Europe, Asia and Africa each season. That's a lot of golf, a lot of different conditions & courses and I feel makes the European team a better golfing group, which in my mind explains the massive success Europe have had over the past 3 decades, winning all events in Europe in the past 25 years and only losing 3 Cups since 1993. 

Obviously with most of the majors, WGC events & big money tournaments, it is a no brainer for the guys who are good enough to play in America and earn their living there. But they don't suddenly forget all that they've learned playing in Europe. And in my view it does give Americans an advantage in the world rankings, playing so many big events on home soil.

As for the Open - no doubt Americans often put in a good showing and many of them win it but look at the final day at Carnoustie... the Europeans were making the run as Tiger, Spieth, Kisner, Schauffle all went backwards. Molinari playing the weekend bogey free, Rose making a run from the cut line to finish 2nd, Rory getting involved and even Pepperell posting a number early in some of the toughest conditions in tournament golf.


----------



## User 99 (Sep 27, 2018)

SaintHacker said:



			2-2, possibly 3-1 Europe is my prediction
		
Click to expand...

Can't see us losing that session tbh, 2-2 or 2-1/2 1-1/2


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 27, 2018)

Seeing those match ups really hits home how strong the US are. We lose matches 2 and 3 all day I reckon. 1 could go either way, and 4 will be the best match of the lot, but again could go either way. Best we can hope for is 2-2.


----------



## User 99 (Sep 27, 2018)

I'd be more concerned about Poulter and Garcia playing foursomes cause surely all players will play on the first day.


----------



## shortgame (Sep 27, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Seeing those match ups really hits home how strong the US are. We lose matches 2 and 3 all day I reckon. 1 could go either way, and 4 will be the best match of the lot, but again could go either way. Best we can hope for is 2-2.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but they have some (relatively) weak players who have to play at some point.  In theory blooding our rookies could set us up nicely IF we can get at least a draw from the morming session.  Hopefully we can make a move in the afternoon foursomes


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 27, 2018)

Europe have been successful recently because the Americans have been badly prepared, and badly lead. That all changed with the task force, and also the caliber of players they presently have. Buckle up for a rough ride.


----------



## SammmeBee (Sep 27, 2018)

Been there all day - been awesome so far!  Come on Tiger!!!


----------



## Grant85 (Sep 27, 2018)

I don't understand the logic of leaving out Phil and Bubba for the fourball. I guess it comes down to getting their best 4 pairings out to get some momentum, or stop Europe getting momentum. 

Now they are either going to then play them in the foursomes, which I don't see as the best format for them, or bench them all day - which is going to be tough for them to come back from. 

I think the 4 players Europe have benched are absolutely ideal for the foursomes and all of them will play in the afternoon.


----------



## paddyc (Sep 27, 2018)

Im feeling confident about our chances. Quite a few our players have a lot of experience playing the course in the French Open and have played well and won there, where as the US dont have any and I recall Bubba having a complete mare there a few years ago, throwing out his dummy. I know its a bigger event and greater pressure, but with home advantage I fancy us to do it.


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 27, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			They may play as PGA tour members, but they have global schedules, far more global than most of the American team.

They have also learned the game in Europe and spent formative years playing 20 or 25 European tour events around Europe, Asia and Africa each season. That's a lot of golf, a lot of different conditions & courses and I feel makes the European team a better golfing group, which in my mind explains the massive success Europe have had over the past 3 decades, winning all events in Europe in the past 25 years and only losing 3 Cups since 1993.

Obviously with most of the majors, WGC events & big money tournaments, it is a no brainer for the guys who are good enough to play in America and earn their living there. But they don't suddenly forget all that they've learned playing in Europe. And in my view it does give Americans an advantage in the world rankings, playing so many big events on home soil.

As for the Open - no doubt Americans often put in a good showing and many of them win it but look at the final day at Carnoustie... the Europeans were making the run as Tiger, Spieth, Kisner, Schauffle all went backwards. Molinari playing the weekend bogey free, Rose making a run from the cut line to finish 2nd, Rory getting involved and even Pepperell posting a number early in some of the toughest conditions in tournament golf.
		
Click to expand...

You're seriously over analysing far too much. 

Picking out 1 good day for Europeans in the last 7 majors doesn't really prove a point. If anything it proves the exception to the rule. The American team play better in majors, which have tougher set ups then any European tour event in Asia, Africa etc. I know where id prefer the pedigree to be.


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 27, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			I don't understand the logic of leaving out Phil and Bubba for the fourball. I guess it comes down to getting their best 4 pairings out to get some momentum, or stop Europe getting momentum.

Now they are either going to then play them in the foursomes, which I don't see as the best format for them, or bench them all day - which is going to be tough for them to come back from.

I think the 4 players Europe have benched are absolutely ideal for the foursomes and all of them will play in the afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

Phil and Bryson are set for the foursomes. Phil was seen practicing with a Bridgestone ball today. 

Phil will take evens, meaning he hits into 3 of the par 3s, essentially 12 approach shots which are a strength of his. 4 of his other tee shots are iron of the tee. So 2 drivers. He's a great scrambler and putter, so 4somes does make sense


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Sep 27, 2018)

Strong USA pairings and could easily come out on top, but if they don't and particularly if they lose certain matches then Furyk has put a whole heap of pressure on himself which I don't think he needed to do.

Mickelson in foursomes, weaker afternoon pairings with Watson and Bubba, breaking up Reed/Spieth and having a flagship pairing in Tiger/Reed if they lose.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 27, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Really? Game 4 looks like a walkover for USA!
		
Click to expand...

Two EXTREMELY underrated golfers in Fleetwood and Molinari.


----------



## User 99 (Sep 27, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Really? Game 4 looks like a walkover for USA!
		
Click to expand...

Reed has been hacking about for weeks, Tiger has a horrible RC record, Molinari and Fleetwood hardly miss a fairway, you like others need to calm down, not a gambling man but if I was I'd have a fiver on at least a half for Europe in that game.


----------



## Grant85 (Sep 27, 2018)

TheDiablo said:



			Phil and Bryson are set for the foursomes. Phil was seen practicing with a Bridgestone ball today.

Phil will take evens, meaning he hits into 3 of the par 3s, essentially 12 approach shots which are a strength of his. 4 of his other tee shots are iron of the tee. So 2 drivers. He's a great scrambler and putter, so 4somes does make sense
		
Click to expand...

That's reasonable logic, although I'm sure if the foursomes had been in the mornings, Phil would still have been playing in the afternoon.


----------



## Grant85 (Sep 27, 2018)

TheDiablo said:



			You're seriously over analysing far too much.

Picking out 1 good day for Europeans in the last 7 majors doesn't really prove a point. If anything it proves the exception to the rule. The American team play better in majors, which have tougher set ups then any European tour event in Asia, Africa etc. I know where id prefer the pedigree to be.
		
Click to expand...

Fact is that Europe have been hugely successful in the Ryder Cup despite having fewer marquee players, fewer top ranked players, fewer major winners etc etc. 

I don't think it's simply to do with poor American strategy or leadership. The numbers are so heavily in Europe's favour I feel there is a systemic advantage to Europe in this event.


----------



## GaryK (Sep 27, 2018)

Match 3 is lined up as a tantrum-fest. The question is, out of the 4, who will have the first meltdown? 

Given the European home advantage, I reckon that the best that the USA will do is be tied 2-2 going into the afternoon.


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 27, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			Fact is that Europe have been hugely successful in the Ryder Cup despite having fewer marquee players, fewer top ranked players, fewer major winners etc etc.

I don't think it's simply to do with poor American strategy or leadership. The numbers are so heavily in Europe's favour I feel there is a systemic advantage to Europe in this event.
		
Click to expand...

I obviously agree with the first paragraph. 

Wildly disagree with the second still though. They've largely had a somewhat arrogant slapdash 'rely on our talent and hope it gets us over the line' strategy and leadership approach, coupled with the Phil/Tiger relationship of old which imo were the root cause of our success. The first part was addressed by Azinger and again by Love and now Furyk. The second part genuinely seems to have thawed in old age which is refreshing and good news for the US team. 

Sorry, but I can't put any weight to the idea the Euros get a systemic advantage by playing half the year on easy courses partnered with second rate tours and weak fields.


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 27, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			That's reasonable logic, although I'm sure if the foursomes had been in the mornings, Phil would still have been playing in the afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I agree with that. 

The problem with sticking out Phil early in 4 balls is if he shoots +4 and barely keeps the ball in play, he has to be benched until Sunday. Which wouldn't be good for the US team room. 

By sticking him in the afternoon with half the potential shots, if he goes OK you can play him in either session Saturday.

Anyway, fingers crossed we can stay level tomorrow morning. Huge session. Fancy us to do very well in 4some if we can stay in touch in the morning.


----------



## User 99 (Sep 27, 2018)

Whatever happens, this is the greatest show on earth bar none, there is no sporting occasion like it anywhere and I believe it will be much tighter than so many seem to think, game on.


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 28, 2018)

RandG said:



			Whatever happens, this is the greatest show on earth bar none, there is no sporting occasion like it anywhere and I believe it will be much tighter than so many seem to think, game on.
		
Click to expand...

Think that's a bit over the top, it's maybe the best for us that love golf but golf can't compare with the World Cup which captivated a large part of the nation and gave the country a huge lift, something golf will never be able to do. 

I agree I also think it will be close, can't see Bubba, Phil and Spieth getting many points with their wayward play off the tee.


----------



## Wabinez (Sep 28, 2018)

Iâ€™m not often jealous, but I have some mates in the stand behind the first tee. And iâ€™m turning green.

Just watching the fans do the Thunderclap has me buzzing. Glad I have booked the day off today...but have the bug to go and play golf too.

Fingers crossed for an epic Ryder Cup. And Europe win.


----------



## Slab (Sep 28, 2018)

Wabinez said:



			Iâ€™m not often jealous, but I have some mates in the stand behind the first tee. And iâ€™m turning green.

*Just watching the fans do the Thunderclap has me buzzing. Glad I have booked the day off today...but have the bug to go and play golf too.*

Fingers crossed for an epic Ryder Cup. And Europe win.
		
Click to expand...

I'm in the office wishing it was home time already
Just saw the thunderclap vid on a twitter, that's just mad!

I should be at home

Lets hope it's a classic


----------



## IainP (Sep 28, 2018)

18 holes, anything can happen. Should be a great spectacle.


----------



## User 99 (Sep 28, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Think that's a bit over the top, .
		
Click to expand...

Think whatever you want, it's the greatest show on earth.


----------



## User20205 (Sep 28, 2018)

RandG said:



			Think whatever you want, it's the greatest show on earth.
		
Click to expand...

 Do you work for sky?? Hyperbole sandwich for breakfast??


----------



## Slab (Sep 28, 2018)

Already about to give up on the official RyderCup radio and find a dodgy vid feed instead, its way behind live and even text updates from other media are at least 2 minutes ahead


----------



## User 99 (Sep 28, 2018)

Wowsers from Rose.


----------



## Whydowedoit (Sep 28, 2018)

Can do without the booing of the US players on the first tee thank you very much. Not what Golf is about.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 28, 2018)

Spiethy couldnâ€™t have picked a worse pose for his picture


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 28, 2018)

Whydowedoit said:



			Can do without the booing of the US players on the first tee thank you very much. Not what Golf is about.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s surely more pantomime booing isnâ€™t and been that sort of Ryder Cup since 2002 

Just been listening to it on 5live going through Spieth birdie and 4 mins later itâ€™s on Sky - thought it a second birdie


----------



## ger147 (Sep 28, 2018)

Am I the only one watching this who actually doesn't care who wins, I just want to see as many players as possible playing their very best and making birdies galore?


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 28, 2018)

ger147 said:



			Am I the only one watching this who actually doesn't care who wins, I just want to see as many players as possible playing their very best and making birdies galore?
		
Click to expand...

Kinda. I wnna see great golf.. but I want us to beat em


----------



## Slab (Sep 28, 2018)

ger147 said:



			Am I the only one watching this who actually doesn't care who wins, I just want to see as many players as possible playing their very best and making birdies galore?
		
Click to expand...

Kinda with you, absolutely a superb spectacle first... but lean towards a Europe win also


----------



## shortgame (Sep 28, 2018)

ger147 said:



			Am I the only one watching this who actually doesn't care who wins, I just want to see as many players as possible playing their very best and making birdies galore?
		
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## davidg2010uk (Sep 28, 2018)

anyone watching via NOW TV?  My picture quality is terrible


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 28, 2018)

davidg2010uk said:



			anyone watching via NOW TV?  My picture quality is terrible 

Click to expand...

Fantastic picture on sky go on the 50 inch tv


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 28, 2018)

davidg2010uk said:



			anyone watching via NOW TV?  My picture quality is terrible 

Click to expand...

Mine is fine using now tv.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 28, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Mine is fine using now tv.
		
Click to expand...

Now tv is very much down to net connection.. so could be poor until the net picks up a bit


----------



## Mudball (Sep 28, 2018)

Interesting duel in all games this morning... the eu rookies mostly holding well. 
Is Tiger just a miserable git or what they call game face? He does not seem very happy with his pp Reed (another miserable one) 
Amazing shot by Rose on 1st and woods on 2nd ..


----------



## IainP (Sep 28, 2018)

davidg2010uk said:



			anyone watching via NOW TV?  My picture quality is terrible 

Click to expand...

I started on upstairs tv and quality was patchy (is normally fine), so moved downstairs and been fine.


----------



## davidg2010uk (Sep 28, 2018)

Thanks IainP tried kitchen TV and working great.  Would have preferred the big tv in the living room, will try again later.
Edit - now gone back to pixelating badly


----------



## IanM (Sep 28, 2018)

7am start in Portugal....watching in hotel room, off to play at 11am.  Bad planning


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 28, 2018)

Have Rory and Oleson upset the TV crew? They're on the fifth and only seen about 4 shots between them. You'd think with only four matches out there, they'd be showing every single shot.


----------



## Lazkir (Sep 28, 2018)

need_my_wedge said:



			Have Rory and Oleson upset the TV crew? They're on the fifth and only seen about 4 shots between them. You'd think with only four matches out there, they'd be showing every single shot.
		
Click to expand...


I thought exactly the same, just seen the odd putt from them that's all.


----------



## Slab (Sep 28, 2018)

That Spieth fella can putt a bit!  (& a couple of cracking Tiger shots to watch)

Europe still playing pretty good too, overall a good start


----------



## Garush34 (Sep 28, 2018)

davidg2010uk said:



			Thanks IainP tried kitchen TV and working great.  Would have preferred the big tv in the living room, will try again later.
Edit - now gone back to pixelating badly 

Click to expand...

Been watching on my phone via NowTV and the picture has been perfect.


----------



## Fish (Sep 28, 2018)

Iâ€™m still comfortable with my 3-1 Europe, Spieth was always going to be a tough nut to crack, when heâ€™s on it, heâ€™s ice cold and drains putts for fun.


----------



## User 99 (Sep 28, 2018)

Giving our selves a lot of chances but taking few....woops, edit, Jon Rahm is the man.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 28, 2018)

Rahm is pumped up now.
Great stuff so far.


----------



## User 99 (Sep 28, 2018)

Spieth with 3 birds in the first 6


----------



## Wabinez (Sep 28, 2018)

Can someone snap Jordanâ€™s putter please?


----------



## Fish (Sep 28, 2018)

Justin can eat something on every hole if he keeps that up ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘â›³ï¸


----------



## ger147 (Sep 28, 2018)

I reckon Spieth and Thomas are just about there for the US's 1st point and I fancy Rose and Rahm should be good for a point for Europe in the 1st game. The other 2 games are still anyone's altho if I had to guess I have a sneaky feeling Tiger might just win his match.


----------



## User20205 (Sep 28, 2018)

USA USA ðŸ‡ºðŸ‡¸ ðŸ‡ºðŸ‡¸ ðŸ‡ºðŸ‡¸


----------



## Fish (Sep 28, 2018)

therod said:



			USA USA ðŸ‡ºðŸ‡¸ ðŸ‡ºðŸ‡¸ ðŸ‡ºðŸ‡¸
		
Click to expand...

ðŸŽ£ðŸŽ£ðŸŽ£


----------



## ger147 (Sep 28, 2018)

Great fight back from Casey, thought they were done at 3 down.


----------



## Garush34 (Sep 28, 2018)

Hatton with the birdie brings the match back all square, Fleetwood and Frankie the same. Greta come back at the moment for Europe. 

McIlroy struggling, only player without a birdie this morning. Will he be dropped this afternoon?


----------



## Wabinez (Sep 28, 2018)

Garush34 said:



			Hatton with the birdie brings the match back all square, Fleetwood and Frankie the same. Greta come back at the moment for Europe.

McIlroy struggling, only player without a birdie this morning. Will he be dropped this afternoon?
		
Click to expand...

I canâ€™t imagine McIlory will play foursomes. Canâ€™t play the course from the rough, and his driving hasnâ€™t been great. I imagine he will have an afternoon on the range


----------



## adam6177 (Sep 28, 2018)

anyone else finding it really annoying that both teams are essentially dressed the same?


----------



## ger147 (Sep 28, 2018)

Helluva trick shot by Finau off the railway sleepers.


----------



## IainP (Sep 28, 2018)

[QUOTE="Garush34, post: ]

McIlroy struggling, only player without a birdie this morning. Will he be dropped this afternoon?[/QUOTE]

Was hoping ditching the sponsors cap, and the RC cap would spur him on.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 28, 2018)

McIlroy and Olesen PMSL at that one Captain Bjorn!

Two of the worst drivers of the ball and you play them together. Got their backsides handed to them.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 28, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			anyone else finding it really annoying that both teams are essentially dressed the same?
		
Click to expand...

My lad's first comment was "why are the Europeans dressed in American clothes?"


----------



## Garush34 (Sep 28, 2018)

IainP said:



			[QUOTE="Garush34, post: ]

McIlroy struggling, only player without a birdie this morning. Will he be dropped this afternoon?
		
Click to expand...

Was hoping ditching the sponsors cap, and the RC cap would spur him on.[/QUOTE]


Yeah I had hoped that the RC would have set him free a bit and allowed him to play better golf, but it does not seem to be the case. I thought him and Olesen would have been a good fit, but obviously not. Maybe pair him with Poulter tomorrow.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 28, 2018)

Or how about just drop him till Sunday?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 28, 2018)

Yet again McIlroy not able to step up and find any sort of form. to be fair it seemed an odd match up with Olesen. Others could go either way but at the moment the momentum definitely with the US. Surely McIlroy won't feature this afternoon, especially after that showing


----------



## Garush34 (Sep 28, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Or how about just drop him till Sunday?
		
Click to expand...

Because at this moment in time we don't know how everyone that hasn't played this morning will play this afternoon as well as the other that play twice today. So if your Bjorn you have to think of someone else to play him with until you know how everyone plays.


----------



## shortgame (Sep 28, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Yet again McIlroy not able to step up and find any sort of form. to be fair it seemed an odd match up with Olesen.
		
Click to expand...

It was.  Rory's one who needs the right partner not one to lead a pair IMO


----------



## shortgame (Sep 28, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			anyone else finding it really annoying that both teams are essentially dressed the same?
		
Click to expand...

It is annoying.  Have to look for the trousers.  As an aside I wouldn't have wanted to wear white trousers on the first tee!


----------



## shortgame (Sep 28, 2018)

Rose in water on 18


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 28, 2018)

This will finish 0-4, 1-3 at best.

Sticking with my 8-20 horsing by USA.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 28, 2018)

Afternoon: 
Stenson/Rose v Johnson, Fowler. 
McIlroy/Poulter v Watson, Simpson. Garcia/Noren v Mickelson/DeChambeau. Molinari/Fleetwood v Thomas/Spieth.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 28, 2018)

Poor finish from Rose and Rahm, should have had that match won.

Meanwhile Reed dumps his in the water after Tiger played short of the water from the rough.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 28, 2018)

Can't understand McIlroy and Poulter. Neither are the straightest and Rory looks so out of form. Can see 3/5 to 0.5 to the US here. Not feeling positive at all after watching it so far


----------



## shortgame (Sep 28, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Can't understand McIlroy and Poulter. Neither are the straightest and Rory looks so out of form. Can see 3/5 to 0.5 to the US here. Not feeling positive at all after watching it so far
		
Click to expand...

hopefully Poulter can spark McIlroy into life.  Massive chance lost though if they don't win that one.


----------



## Fish (Sep 28, 2018)

Tommy ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## ger147 (Sep 28, 2018)

Absolutely brilliant finishing stretch from Molinari and Fleetwood.


----------



## Captainron (Sep 28, 2018)

Woods looks crocked?


----------



## User20205 (Sep 28, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Woods looks crocked?
		
Click to expand...

 donâ€™t tell Dan heâ€™ll hold a vigil


----------



## Slime (Sep 28, 2018)

Woods is walking like he's messed his pants ............................. not sure we'll see him again until Sunday.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 28, 2018)

shortgame said:



			hopefully Poulter can spark McIlroy into life.  Massive chance lost though if they don't win that one.
		
Click to expand...

Poulter is pants. Finished as a Ryder Cup "stalwart" (if he ever was one) he's another poor pick by Bjorn.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 28, 2018)

Yeah Woods doesnâ€™t look good

The score is looking 3-1 but itâ€™s a lot closer than that - a couple of bounces here and there. Rory needs to find something and Rose and Rahm threw it away but what a lucky bounce from Finau - very fine margins. Foursomes is normally a strong point for Europe so letâ€™s hope we can close the gap

All quiet on the Woods front - fingers crossed he keeps up his RC record


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 28, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Game 4 is the only one I can see Europe having a chance in.
		
Click to expand...


Anyone want any more tips take it to PM I'll earn you a few bob.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 28, 2018)

Fancy 4-0 this afternoon really do.
Tommy the new Poulter,looks like he just loves spanking the Yanks.
Molinari superb


----------



## Curls (Sep 28, 2018)

Everyone back to the team room to watch replays of Tommy going mental. That's what we need lads


----------



## User 99 (Sep 28, 2018)

The Rose/Rahm was a huge loss but long way to go.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 28, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Fancy 4-0 this afternoon really do.
Tommy the new Poulter,looks like he just loves spanking the Yanks.
Molinari superb
		
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed


----------



## Depreston (Sep 28, 2018)

Been some shocking production decisions by Sky this morning 

missed a few approach shots into the first for interviews ffs


----------



## bobmac (Sep 28, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Poulter is pants. Finished as a Ryder Cup "stalwart" (*if he ever was one*) he's another poor pick by Bjorn.
		
Click to expand...

Played 15, won 12


----------



## fundy (Sep 28, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Anyone want any more tips take it to PM I'll earn you a few bob.  

Click to expand...

was 24/1 the 4 fold


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 28, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Played 15, won 12
		
Click to expand...


Note quite. 12-4-2 is his record. Losing already right enough.


----------



## Garush34 (Sep 28, 2018)

Interested to see how Phil and Bryson get on this afternoon.


----------



## User 99 (Sep 28, 2018)

McIlroy and Poulter in foursomes  surely Poulter is a fourball player.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 28, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Note quite. 12-4-2 is his record. Losing already right enough.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, slightly out of date but the point was made I think


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 28, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Ok, slightly out of date but the point was made I think
		
Click to expand...

Yip you highlighted that he's another poor mans Monty.


----------



## User20205 (Sep 28, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Yip you highlighted that he's another poor mans Monty.



Click to expand...

Donâ€™t know why 2 choppers like Rory & poulter are out together!!! Me & homer could beat the @ foursomes


----------



## Captainron (Sep 28, 2018)

I'm streaky so fourball is my preferred format. Need a dependable partner that grinds out pars and keeps us in the game....


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 28, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			McIlroy and Olesen PMSL at that one Captain Bjorn!

Two of the worst drivers of the ball and you play them together. Got their backsides handed to them.
		
Click to expand...

I thought Olesen was an odd choice. Noren for me the steady Eddie


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 28, 2018)

therod said:



			Donâ€™t know why 2 choppers like Rory & poulter are out together!!! Me & homer could beat the @ foursomes
		
Click to expand...

Homer couldnâ€™t beat an egg,your on your own


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 28, 2018)

Afternoons pairings are much better picks than this mornings 

Bjoren gambling rory would bed in Olesen . A poor decision. Rory needs help at the moment someone steady with him


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 28, 2018)

Anyone else bored of all the knuckles yet.Reminds me of doubles tennis where the slap hands after every shot


----------



## Garush34 (Sep 28, 2018)

All games up for Europe. Much better than this morning, should be a good rest of the afternoon.


----------



## User20205 (Sep 28, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Anyone else bored of all the knuckles yet.Reminds me of doubles tennis where the slap hands after every shot
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d like to see a firm handshake reintroduced


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 28, 2018)

Me too, like proper gentlemen


----------



## Mudball (Sep 28, 2018)

Fleetwood and Rahm good rookies... Fleetwood turning into a future Ryder Poult...  

Also full marks to the catering staff.. whatever they put in the American lunch is working well ..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 28, 2018)

Maybe the prediction of the demise of Europe was a little too early - some truely outstanding Foursomes golf coupled with some horrific stuff from the yanks at the moment.


----------



## User20205 (Sep 28, 2018)

Sergioâ€™s been OK. Thought he was gonna shank it on the first!!


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 28, 2018)

sergio was always the right pick


----------



## User20205 (Sep 28, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Homer couldnâ€™t beat an egg,your on your own 

Click to expand...

Weâ€™d give Watson & Simpson a dog licence


----------



## User20205 (Sep 28, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			sergio was always the right pick
		
Click to expand...

Did you see him on the first, regripping & hyper ventilating?


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 28, 2018)

therod said:



			Did you see him on the first, regripping & hyper ventilating?
		
Click to expand...

Still hit the fairway


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 28, 2018)

Awesome comeback session so far from Europe. Don't imagine we'll be seeing Phil again until the singles - playing awfully and getting rightfully smashed by Sergio and Noren. Don't write the Americans off yet though - JT and Spieth can still comeback, as can Bubba and Webb. Think we've got the other two won but the US have a chance in those two.

Just seen on Twitter that Koepka is now 4-1 in the Ryder Cup. What a beast.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 28, 2018)

Depreston said:



			Been some shocking production decisions by Sky this morning

missed a few approach shots into the first for interviews ffs
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t understand why we are not seeing every single shot being played ?! They must be only showing half the shots - there is only 4 games on the course playing foursomes. Itâ€™s really poor


----------



## User20205 (Sep 28, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			Still hit the fairway
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Thatâ€™s why heâ€™s there ðŸ‘


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 28, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Don't write the Americans off yet though - JT and Spieth can still comeback, as can Bubba and Webb. Think we've got the other two won but the US have a chance in those two.
		
Click to expand...

Haha maybe not. That might be the best birdie I've ever seen on 13 from Rory and Poults - stupidly good approach from Rors given the lie. 

Wish Poulter would stop with the chest pumping after every shot though, pretty cringe. Feels so forced.


----------



## rksquire (Sep 28, 2018)

Ridiculous shot Rory, ball below feet, in rough, water in front.  What's he even doing playing this afternoon after this morning shambles!  Well done boys!!!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 28, 2018)

Shame he shouldnâ€™t be playing in the afternoon


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045686505208008704
And then Poults sinks the putt ðŸ˜‚


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045687439501787136
Pure golf filth


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 28, 2018)

Just read on Twitter that Phil finished the PGA Tour season ranked 192nd in driving accuracy. They count stats for 193 players. Great shout putting him into the Foursomes, bizarre choice from Furyk. Hopefully they'll go with him again tomorrow in Foursomes with Reed - the 182nd ranked player for the same stat


----------



## Garush34 (Sep 28, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Just read on Twitter that Phil finished the PGA Tour season ranked 192nd in driving accuracy. They count stats for 193 players. Great shout putting him into the Foursomes, bizarre choice from Furyk. Hopefully they'll go with him again tomorrow in Foursomes with Reed - the 182nd ranked player for the same stat 

Click to expand...

Seen in mentioned a few times on twiiter and I agree, that it seems like Furyk wanted his strongest pairings out in the first session but also didn't want to have anyone sit the whole day. You have to assume he thought they'd be able to get at least 2-2 or 3-1 but that plan doesn't look like working out.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 28, 2018)

The people shouting are so cringeworthy.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 28, 2018)

Surprised how poorly DJ and Fowler have played, comfortably over par. Made it easy for Rose and Stenson.


----------



## User 99 (Sep 28, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			The people shouting are so cringeworthy.
		
Click to expand...

My bet is they are yanks, absolutely embarrassing. That aside, the footage is terrifying to watch not knowing if a ball is flying on to the green or in the water, my nerves are shredded already and it's on Friday


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 28, 2018)

Bubba Watson now 1-7 on foreign soil in the Ryder Cup.

3-0 in the Foursomes. Europe lead. Great afternoon.


----------



## Fish (Sep 28, 2018)

#WhiteWash ðŸ˜Ž

Great comeback by the team after a dodgy start this morning ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‡ªðŸ‡º


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 28, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Poulter is pants. Finished as a Ryder Cup "stalwart" (if he ever was one) he's another poor pick by Bjorn.
		
Click to expand...

So had a bit of shocker this afternoon Craw ðŸ˜‰

Seems Poulter isnâ€™t pants afterall , Rory was right to play in the afternoon , Garcia looking a good pick and Europe looking likely to have a lead


Maybe Bjorn knows his stuff after all

Hope people didnâ€™t get too many tips from you ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚

4 nil - ole ole ole ðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡º


----------



## PieMan (Sep 28, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Can't understand McIlroy and Poulter. Neither are the straightest and Rory looks so out of form. Can see 3/5 to 0.5 to the US here. Not feeling positive at all after watching it so far
		
Click to expand...

Nice shout Homer!! I wouldn't do the lottery tonight mate!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 28, 2018)

Boom. Whitewash complete. 'Played boys. What a comeback!


----------



## User 99 (Sep 28, 2018)

WOW ! What an afternoon from Europe, outstanding.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 28, 2018)

How do you like your yanks? Beaten !


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 28, 2018)

Great days Golf, superb start to the Ryder Cup.ðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡º


----------



## Imurg (Sep 28, 2018)

So why do the Americans struggle with Foursomes?
It's not like the Europeans play it week in week out...


----------



## Swingalot (Sep 28, 2018)

therod said:



			Sergioâ€™s been OK. Thought he was gonna shank it on the first!!

Click to expand...

Pretty sure that is exactly what he was thinking on the 1st as well!


----------



## Dogma (Sep 28, 2018)

Great interview from Noren.

Absolute gent.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 28, 2018)

Smart, just got in and seen Molinari sink the winning putt, have I missed owtðŸ˜–ðŸ¤”


----------



## Grant85 (Sep 28, 2018)

This morning. Not dreadful. A few close matches and 3-1 probably didn't reflect the play. 

This afternoon... Europe brought in 3 specialist foursome players well suited to the golf course & Ian Poulter (whose record is now 13-4-2) 
America brought in 3 guys with a dreadful Ryder Cup record and Bryson - who didn't really have a chance playing with Phil. 

Phil playing in alternate shot is just a disaster, and in fact, Phil playing at this golf course is actually crazy. Especially when you think he was a pick!

Concerns... neither Rory or Poulter are playing well. They got away with it this afternoon but don't think we are going to be able to lean on these guys if it gets tight. 

Good points. A lot of guys are playing well, or well enough. Tommy and Frankie are already a hole or two up in their next match. 

Getting out 5-3 means they can afford to maybe rest some players tomorrow morning. Personally would sit Rose out in the morning. He's played a lot high tariff golf in the last few weeks and it's going to be a slog for him to play another 3 matches in the next 2 days. Thought I saw him rubbing his back towards the end of his match as well. Also, could easily sit Rory out tomorrow morning and give him an hour on the range. Noren, Garcia both playing well enough to replace them in the morning. 

Obviously it would be a big call to leave both Rose and Rory out of the four ball, but I reckon they should both play just once tomorrow.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 28, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Fancy 4-0 this afternoon really do.
Tommy the new Poulter,looks like he just loves spanking the Yanks.
Molinari superb
		
Click to expand...

Interesting


----------



## User 99 (Sep 28, 2018)

Really surprised by Poulter and Rory's interview, surprised that neither of them said, like McGinley said, it's only day one. Those two have tons of experience and both them and Sergio seemed a bit over excited, I said yesterday, this will be won and lost in the singles, everyone needs to settle down.


----------



## Slime (Sep 28, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Can't understand McIlroy and Poulter. Neither are the straightest and Rory looks so out of form. Can see 3/5 to 0.5 to the US here. Not feeling positive at all after watching it so far
		
Click to expand...

Hey Homer, any chance you could give me six numbers that definitely WILL NOT be pulled out on Saturday's lottery draw.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 28, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Interesting
		
Click to expand...

If only youâ€™d had a few quid on it? 
Or did u? ðŸ˜


----------



## Slab (Sep 28, 2018)

Very entertaining. Set up for a fantastic weekend


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 28, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			If only youâ€™d had a few quid on it?
Or did u? ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

No going my money on Man Utd to win the league


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 28, 2018)

RandG said:



			Really surprised by Poulter and Rory's interview, surprised that neither of them said, like McGinley said, it's only day one. Those two have tons of experience and both them and Sergio seemed a bit over excited, I said yesterday, this will be won and lost in the singles, everyone needs to settle down.
		
Click to expand...

Every Ryder cup there has ever been has been won on the singles


----------



## hairball_89 (Sep 28, 2018)

Some fantastic golf all day, from both sides. Yanks fell apart in the afternoon, but were very good this morning. We really flew out the blocks this afternoon. 

Course looks amazing, along with the atmosphere. Can't wait to be there on Sunday for the singles!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 28, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			No going my money on Man Utd to win the league 

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ why wouldnâ€™t you.


----------



## User 99 (Sep 28, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Every Ryder cup there has ever been has been won on the singles 

Click to expand...

My very point about them getting over excited this early.


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 28, 2018)

The real winner today for me was the course. Bad shots punished, often servely, good shots rewarded, greens tough but not too tricked up. Perfect for matchplay!


----------



## Del_Boy (Sep 28, 2018)

8 8 tomorrow evening


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 28, 2018)

7.10 McIlroy/Garcia vs Koepka/Finau

7.25 Casey/Hatton vs DJ/Fowler

7.40 Fleetwood/Molinari vs Reed/Woods

7.55 Rahm/Poulter vs Spieth/Thomas


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 28, 2018)

Any credit for the course set up goes to Thomas Bjorn, he has had total control over the course (except for tee and pin position), heâ€™s visited the course numerous times over the last 2 years and told them exactly how he wants it.
So far so good


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 28, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Any credit for the course set up goes to Thomas Bjorn, he has had total control over the course (except for tee and pin position), heâ€™s visited the course numerous times over the last 2 years and told them exactly how he wants it.
So far so good
		
Click to expand...

There is not enough space in my golf bag for all the balls I would need if I were to play that course.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 28, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			7.10 McIlroy/Garcia vs Koepka/Finau

7.25 Casey/Hatton vs DJ/Fowler

7.40 Fleetwood/Molinari vs Reed/Woods

7.55 Rahm/Poulter vs Spieth/Thomas
		
Click to expand...

I am going for 2-2 from this

a win for Rory and Garcia
another loss for casey and hatton
halves for the rest


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 28, 2018)

Anybody seen Jacko G?


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 28, 2018)

Not sure I'd be resting Rose and Stenson but get the logic of keeping them for the foursomes. Missed opportunity not putting Sergio with Rahm tbh. That would have been fire and kept Rors and Poulter together.


----------



## Mudball (Sep 28, 2018)

On a serious note.. is this our â€˜lastâ€™ Ryder cup? What happens after March next year in case of No deal?  Assume we can play 2020 as part of transition..

On a slightly less serious note.. Surely the European PGA wants us as much as the UK&I want to.. plenty of reasons..
1) the game was started here
2) we are probably the biggest market outside the US
3) UK&I have more members in the Ryder Cup almost every year.
4) it wonâ€™t be a Ryder Cup without Poults
5) Before the Europeans got involved, it was a comp between US and UK&I .. so we can always take our ball and go backb to original special deal..


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 28, 2018)

Mudball said:



			On a serious note.. is this our â€˜lastâ€™ Ryder cup? What happens after March next year in case of No deal?  Assume we can play 2020 as part of transition..

On a slightly less serious note.. Surely the European PGA wants us as much as the UK&I want to.. plenty of reasons..
1) the game was started here
2) we are probably the biggest market outside the US
3) UK&I have more members in the Ryder Cup almost every year.
4) it wonâ€™t be a Ryder Cup without Poults
5) Before the Europeans got involved, it was a comp between US and UK&I .. so we can always take our ball and go backb to original special deal..
		
Click to expand...

Why wouldn't we be in the Ryder Cup? It's Team Europe. Not team EU. Are you worried about what World Cup qualification area England will be in as well? or what continental competitions English football teams will be playing in?


----------



## fundy (Sep 28, 2018)

Mudball said:



*On a serious note.. is this our â€˜lastâ€™ Ryder cup? What happens after March next year in case of No deal?  Assume we can play 2020 as part of transition..*

On a slightly less serious note.. Surely the European PGA wants us as much as the UK&I want to.. plenty of reasons..
1) the game was started here
2) we are probably the biggest market outside the US
3) UK&I have more members in the Ryder Cup almost every year.
4) it wonâ€™t be a Ryder Cup without Poults
5) Before the Europeans got involved, it was a comp between US and UK&I .. so we can always take our ball and go backb to original special deal..
		
Click to expand...

are we leaving europe or the eu ??? is it team europe or team eu???


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 28, 2018)

Mudball said:



			On a serious note.. is this our â€˜lastâ€™ Ryder cup? What happens after March next year in case of No deal?  Assume we can play 2020 as part of transition..

On a slightly less serious note.. Surely the European PGA wants us as much as the UK&I want to.. plenty of reasons..
1) the game was started here
2) we are probably the biggest market outside the US
3) UK&I have more members in the Ryder Cup almost every year.
4) it wonâ€™t be a Ryder Cup without Poults
5) Before the Europeans got involved, it was a comp between US and UK&I .. so we can always take our ball and go backb to original special deal..
		
Click to expand...

Awful post


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 28, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			There is not enough space in my golf bag for all the balls I would need if I were to play that course.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d imagine once itâ€™s finished, just like Gleneagles it will go back to its normal set up, ie, wider fairways and less penal rough in places.
Wonâ€™t help with the water though


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 28, 2018)

Mudball said:



			On a serious note.. is this our â€˜lastâ€™ Ryder cup? What happens after March next year in case of No deal?  Assume we can play 2020 as part of transition..

On a slightly less serious note.. Surely the European PGA wants us as much as the UK&I want to.. plenty of reasons..
1) the game was started here
2) we are probably the biggest market outside the US
3) UK&I have more members in the Ryder Cup almost every year.
4) it wonâ€™t be a Ryder Cup without Poults
5) Before the Europeans got involved, it was a comp between US and UK&I .. so we can always take our ball and go backb to original special deal..
		
Click to expand...

Not more project fear!


----------



## shortgame (Sep 28, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Poulter is pants. Finished as a Ryder Cup "stalwart" (if he ever was one) he's another poor pick by Bjorn.
		
Click to expand...

Aye ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## shortgame (Sep 28, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I donâ€™t understand why we are not seeing every single shot being played ?! They must be only showing half the shots - there is only 4 games on the course playing foursomes. Itâ€™s really poor
		
Click to expand...

The golf interfered with the gambling ads at some points ðŸ˜


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 28, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Every Ryder cup there has ever been has been won on the singles 

Click to expand...

Well yeah, as the singles are played on the last day.  But if you're not close enough then you're giving yourself a damned hard task. 
From what I can see today, certainly this afternoon, is that resurgence of the Europe "Team Spirit" that has allowed them to beat better USA teams (on paper).  
The Americans this afternoon looked a bit lost and whether it was the conditions or team empathy they just didn't look in the game today.  
I have to say I'm looking forward to Poulter and Rahm being in the same team tomorrow.  The passion of them two together will be something else. 
Stars of the day though were Fleetwood and Molinari.


----------



## Mudball (Sep 28, 2018)

Fade and Die said:



			Not more project fear! 

Click to expand...

It was a question.. so how does it become project fear? Or is that every Brexit Q will be branded as Fear? If you are going to be picky.. then I was giving you all the reasons why we will do well outside EU


----------



## Grant85 (Sep 28, 2018)

TheDiablo said:



			The real winner today for me was the course. Bad shots punished, often servely, good shots rewarded, greens tough but not too tricked up. Perfect for matchplay!
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not crazy about the course as a golfing experience. Looks brutal for amateurs to play, even with the rough cut back and the tees up a bit. Still water in play on most holes, raised greens, run off areas and plenty of bunkers.

But as a tournament course for the best players in the world itâ€™s great. Places a premium of accuracy, forces you to take on shots you wouldnâ€™t play in stroke play and in my opinion has seriously shown up the Americans who are not used to playing such a stern test. Especially in alternate shot when you are under more pressure and when there was a bit of breeze. 

Albeit early days, but even if we lose the morning 3-1 again tomorrow, I think weâ€™ll ride off into the sunset in the foursomes and singles.

See my earlier posts on why I think Europe have such a massive advantage playing in Europe.


----------



## pendodave (Sep 28, 2018)

Really disappointed not to see noren out there tomorrow morning. He's playing well, he won here this year....
... And I have him as top Euro...

Far better than Casey or Hatton, arguably also better than poults,


----------



## Anj71 (Sep 28, 2018)

pendodave said:



			Really disappointed not to see noren out there tomorrow morning. He's playing well, he won here this year....
... And I have him as top Euro...

Far better than Casey or Hatton, arguably also better than poults,
		
Click to expand...


Agree, mistake not putting Noren in. In fact would kept Noren and Garcia and Rory with Poulter.


----------



## Mudball (Sep 28, 2018)

pendodave said:



			Really disappointed not to see noren out there tomorrow morning. He's playing well, he won here this year....
... And I have him as top Euro...

Far better than Casey or Hatton, arguably also better than poults,
		
Click to expand...

The rookies r good.. fleetwood, Noren and Rahm have stepped up.  
Poults-Rors is hit or miss but feed off each other. After the morning session I was wondering if they would have to rest Rory. He canâ€™t putt 

Rose-Stenson are the dependable point winners. Felt sorry for Rose in the morning. 

Tomorrow is going to be interesting day...


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 28, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			Iâ€™m not crazy about the course as a golfing experience. Looks brutal for amateurs to play, even with the rough cut back and the tees up a bit. Still water in play on most holes, raised greens, run off areas and plenty of bunkers.

But as a tournament course for the best players in the world itâ€™s great. Places a premium of accuracy, forces you to take on shots you wouldnâ€™t play in stroke play and in my opinion has seriously shown up the Americans who are not used to playing such a stern test. Especially in alternate shot when you are under more pressure and when there was a bit of breeze.

Albeit early days, but even if we lose the morning 3-1 again tomorrow, I think weâ€™ll ride off into the sunset in the foursomes and singles.

See my earlier posts on why I think Europe have such a massive advantage playing in Europe.
		
Click to expand...

Your original post I challenged was that Americans would struggle to adapt their mindset to a tough course, nothing to do with why they would struggle in Europe. 9 of them have won majors - the toughest of courses. Only 5 Euros have, and our average age and number of majors played is much greater. And the fact is that the average winning score on the European Tour is lower than the PGA. Your post was just full of unsubstantiated claims. The outcome today doesn't suddenly make it correct. 

We had a great afternoon today playing little more than OK golf. Furyks decisions were awful. And on the course, it wasn't to do with having a mindset too aggressive, it was the US putting that was atrocious - DJ missed 3 putts inside 4 foot and another from 6, Spieth and Thomas also missed 3 inside 6 foot. Partner that with Phil and Bubba not keeping the ball on the planet and showing they should have been out in the morning (if at all) and it's easy to see how we won 4-0.

Anyway, be great if we could get 2-2 in the morning tomorrow. The US team will have some serious scars in the afternoon and I fancy us to have the same 8 out there come the afternoon (possibly Rahm in for Poults/Sergio depending on the morning) 

For the US, I think Phil and Bubba definitely sit for the foursomes, Webb and Bryson deserve another shot. Rickie probably rested too. And then either Woods/Reed.


----------



## User 99 (Sep 28, 2018)

In the afternoon they certainly had a lot more players playing poorly compared to Europe, players that we knew going in to it weren't playing well, add that to DJ's game folding in the afternoon, and a couple others, they somehow don't seem as strong as they were before the start, but traditionally the US have been strong in singles so we need to get to at least 10 tomorrow to have a chance however, I still have a sneaking suspicion that Rose/Rahm loss today could be the difference come Sunday.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 28, 2018)

Thatâ€™s 


Mudball said:



			On a serious note.. is this our â€˜lastâ€™ Ryder cup? What happens after March next year in case of No deal?  Assume we can play 2020 as part of transition..

On a slightly less serious note.. Surely the European PGA wants us as much as the UK&I want to.. plenty of reasons..
1) the game was started here
2) we are probably the biggest market outside the US
3) UK&I have more members in the Ryder Cup almost every year.
4) it wonâ€™t be a Ryder Cup without Poults
5) Before the Europeans got involved, it was a comp between US and UK&I .. so we can always take our ball and go backb to original special deal..
		
Click to expand...

Simple. Itâ€™s the pga tour vs the European tour
Uk and Ireland will ALWAYS be in Europe as we are leaving the EU not changing geography


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 28, 2018)

Love the look of the course and such a change seeing players penalised for bad shots unlike so many courses in the USA where they can drive 50 yards offline and still get a good lie.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 28, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Anybody seen Jacko G?
		
Click to expand...

Still here, just unfortunately now away for the weekend with limited internet access. 

Whoop whoop, Poulter won a point. 

I understand it was a great spectacle this afternoon.


----------



## Mudball (Sep 28, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Thatâ€™s


Simple. Itâ€™s the pga tour vs the European tour
Uk and Ireland will ALWAYS be in Europe as we are leaving the EU not changing geography
		
Click to expand...

Makes logical sense.. (see nothing about project fear)..


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 28, 2018)

Mudball said:



			Makes logical sense.. (see nothing about project fear)..
		
Click to expand...

Hold up...... you didnâ€™t seriously think we wouldnâ€™t be allowed to play in the RC again did you?? ðŸ˜¶ðŸ˜ðŸ˜‚


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 29, 2018)

Going for another whitewash again this morning,really looking forward to Poults and  Rahm partnership it could get tasty with all that testosterone.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 29, 2018)

How are the pairings arranged? 
Does each skipper decide which pair goes out first , second etc independently or are the pairs drawn or do the skippers get together and have a chat about it?


----------



## IainP (Sep 29, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			How are the pairings arranged? 
Does each skipper decide which pair goes out first , second etc independently or are the pairs drawn or do the skippers get together and have a chat about it?
		
Click to expand...

Submitted blind I thought


----------



## IainP (Sep 29, 2018)

RC stattos:
Have there been situations where on tour a European player has a US caddie or vice versa, and if so have they kept on at the RC or given them the week off?


----------



## Del_Boy (Sep 29, 2018)

IainP said:



			RC stattos:
Have there been situations where on tour a European player has a US caddie or vice versa, and if so have they kept on at the RC or given them the week off?
		
Click to expand...

Have been in the past but canâ€™t remember who - also I think Koepkaâ€™s caddies European


----------



## Wilson (Sep 29, 2018)

Del_Boy said:



			Have been in the past but canâ€™t remember who - also I think Koepkaâ€™s caddies European
		
Click to expand...

Koepkaâ€™s caddy is Irish, I think they just generally carry on as normal.


----------



## IainP (Sep 29, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Going for another whitewash again this morning,really looking forward to Poults and  Rahm partnership it could get tasty with all that testosterone.
		
Click to expand...

Big call. Would maybe need a fast start to set momentum. I'd probably settle for 2-2 in morning and widen the gap in afternoon.
Going to fun watching whatever


----------



## Slime (Sep 29, 2018)

My goodness, the course looks beautiful this morning.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 29, 2018)

I know itâ€™s early and yesterday afternoon was bad for them, but, the Americans look really deflated, unless thatâ€™s their determined look?


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 29, 2018)

Seriously would anyone like to be playing in the USA team they look so miserable,no smiles,no laughter.
Tiger looks about 80 this morning.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 29, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Seriously would anyone like to be playing in the USA team they look so miserable,no smiles,no laughter.
Tiger looks about 80 this morning.
		
Click to expand...

I hope Iâ€™m right, it looks like theyâ€™ve already given up,


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 29, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Seriously would anyone like to be playing in the USA team they look so miserable,no smiles,no laughter.
Tiger looks about 80 this morning.
		
Click to expand...

The only person that I've seen smile on the 1st tee is Tyrrel Hatton. Looks like he is soaking in the atmosphere.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 29, 2018)

Tigers crocked by the looks of it.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 29, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			The only person that I've seen smile on the 1st tee is Tyrrel Hatton. Looks like he is soaking in the atmosphere.
		
Click to expand...

Not now mate smiles an laughter everywhere,great start.


----------



## Slime (Sep 29, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Seriously would anyone like to be playing in the USA team they look so miserable,no smiles,no laughter.
Tiger looks about 80 this morning.
		
Click to expand...

I think that emanates from their captain, he just looks like he doesn't want to be there.
However, there's still a long, long way to go.
We're still less than 30% of the way through this.


----------



## User 99 (Sep 29, 2018)

Having watched this morning I reckon I could peg it up on the PGA tour and do fairly well cause it's clear the yanks can't hit the ball straight, long ye, straight no.


----------



## Slime (Sep 29, 2018)

It's nice to see Rory pumped up and sinking some putts today.


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 29, 2018)

Mcginley just made a good point about the Americans having it to easy on their courses when they go in the rough. 

Looking good so far this morning, Americans need to up their game quick otherwise it will be a whitewash again.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 29, 2018)

I will never know how Rahm & Rose lost yesterday morning rather than winning, Brooks & Finau were all over the place. That session should have been 2-2, but the afternoon was incredible! DJ's putting was laughable, we played pretty well but the US struggling to hit fairways or make pars even. Long may it continue!

I thought the Sergio & Rory pairing was worrying for this morning but they're doing brilliantly, and Casey playing an absolute blinder in his match. Love that Molinari Fleetwood pairing as well.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 29, 2018)

Why is it the Ryder Cup allows so many people on the fairways following the groups?


----------



## ger147 (Sep 29, 2018)

Spieth is one of the few Americans who seem to have checked their course guide before teeing off and noticing there IS fairways out there.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 29, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I will never know how Rahm & Rose lost yesterday morning rather than winning, Brooks & Finau were all over the place. That session should have been 2-2, but the afternoon was incredible! DJ's putting was laughable, we played pretty well but the US struggling to hit fairways or make pars even. Long may it continue!

I thought the Sergio & Rory pairing was worrying for this morning but they're doing brilliantly, and Casey playing an absolute blinder in his match. Love that Molinari Fleetwood pairing as well.
		
Click to expand...

I thought rory bedding in the rookie olleson was a poor choice as Rory wasnâ€™t coming into this in good form.. thrown the point

But canâ€™t knock the afternoon on this morning


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 29, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			I thought rory bedding in the rookie olleson was a poor choice as Rory wasnâ€™t coming into this in good form.. thrown the point

But canâ€™t knock the afternoon on this morning
		
Click to expand...

Yes agreed, they were always going to lose that, but it was matched by the shocking yank pairing of BDC and Phil in the afternoon.  All seems so long ago now already.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 29, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Yes agreed, they were always going to lose that, but it was matched by the shocking yank pairing of BDC and Phil in the afternoon.  All seems so long ago now already.
		
Click to expand...

Nice to see reed playing poorly aswell lol


----------



## Lazkir (Sep 29, 2018)

Love the fist pumping from the Postman!  Hope he's still doing it on Sunday.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 29, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Tigers crocked by the looks of it.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like he was just cold


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 29, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Nice to see reed playing poorly aswell lol
		
Click to expand...

Captain America is now captain Pugwash


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 29, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Looks like he was just cold
		
Click to expand...

Yeah heâ€™s ripping it now. Carrying Reed


----------



## ger147 (Sep 29, 2018)

That's Koepka and Finau done.


----------



## Captainron (Sep 29, 2018)

I would love a tense last day. The ebb and flow of blue and red on the scored board over the Sunday is what we always remember about the Ryder Cup. Donâ€™t want a runaway for either team.

Match play is such a great format because you can have an absolute car crash but still win a match.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 29, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Captain America is now captain Pugwash
		
Click to expand...

Finger to his mouth? Didnâ€™t realise he had actually done something? Celebrating a half when 1 down.. clutching at straws a bit


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 29, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Nice to see reed playing poorly aswell lol
		
Click to expand...

Gotta love him shushing the crowd after hacking round like an amateur all day, hilarious.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 29, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Gotta love him shushing the crowd after hacking round like an amateur all day, hilarious. 

Click to expand...

Nice to see the Americans bringing along someone from the make a wish foundation


----------



## IainP (Sep 29, 2018)

Weather warming up and a little shift to USA to keep an eye on...


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 29, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Looks like he was just cold
		
Click to expand...

And as most of us on here know, bad backs and cold weather are not a good combination.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 29, 2018)

I bluddy love Garcia


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 29, 2018)

Wow.


----------



## Slime (Sep 29, 2018)

I was a bit worried about Sergio as a wildcard, now I want to marry him!


----------



## PieMan (Sep 29, 2018)

I had no doubts about Sergio whatsoever. Form is temporary, class is permanent!

Let's hope Poulter and Rahm can pull something out the bag.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 29, 2018)

Tigers back must be killing him

I mean carrying reed around for 2 days


----------



## Imurg (Sep 29, 2018)

Almost everyone had doubts about Sergio's pick but I said at the time to judge after the RC.
Looks like a decent pick so far....


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 29, 2018)

So much for the hype about the strongest USA team ever.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 29, 2018)

Respect to Donald Trump for making America Great again ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Loving this , course looks lovely


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 29, 2018)

1. Rose & Stenson v DJ & Koepka

2. Sergio & Noren v Bubba and Webb

3. Molinari & Fleetwood v Tiger & DeChambeau

4. Rory & Poulter v Spieth & JT


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 29, 2018)

This Ryder cup is over.
Seeing the pairings for this afternoon itâ€™s a whitewash again.
The singles will also be a big win in Europeâ€™s favour as USA just canâ€™t play this course.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 29, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			This Ryder cup is over.
Seeing the pairings for this afternoon itâ€™s a whitewash again.
The singles will also be a big win in Europeâ€™s favour as USA just canâ€™t play this course.
		
Click to expand...

Let's not get too carried away Tony, but I'm well on the way to agreeing with you.
The way it's going you wouldn't be surprised with a scoreline of 10-4 going into tomorrow...
US heads are down, Tiger's losing and all is not right in USAville right now.


----------



## IainP (Sep 29, 2018)

Imurg said:



			The way it's going you wouldn't be surprised with a scoreline of 10-4 going into tomorrow....
		
Click to expand...

Is 10-4 possible?


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 29, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Let's not get too carried away Tony, but I'm well on the way to agreeing with you.
The way it's going you wouldn't be surprised with a scoreline of 10-4 going into tomorrow...
US heads are down, Tiger's losing and all is not right in USAville right now.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m 100% certain, the course is just way too tight for them.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 29, 2018)

IainP said:



			Is 10-4 possible?
		
Click to expand...

Probably not but you get my drift..


----------



## IainP (Sep 29, 2018)

Yep ðŸ‘

Wondered if Casey might have had a go in the foresomes the way he was playing.
Hopefully not some fatigue in the well used European players


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 29, 2018)

Amateur on the second!


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 29, 2018)

Oh Noren.


----------



## Wilson (Sep 29, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Oh Noren.
		
Click to expand...

That was shocking all round, Noren should have hit his first in the back bunker, then Sergio should have done similar.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 29, 2018)

Bloody hell thereâ€™s some wild golf going on.


----------



## Slime (Sep 29, 2018)

I'd have won that hole ............................... and I'm crap!


----------



## Captainron (Sep 29, 2018)

The yanks look jaded. Itâ€™s that stupid tour championship. They should have had that 2 weeks ago and then had a rest/bonding/acclimatisation week in France.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 29, 2018)

Tiredness is a nonsense excuse. These guys hit hundreds of balls a day if they arenâ€™t in competition.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 29, 2018)

Fleetwood & Molinari home and dry. Too easy for them, 2 under Par at the turn but 5 up, 3 holes won with Pars.


----------



## User62651 (Sep 29, 2018)

Can the Ryder Cup be won before the singles start t


ger147 said:



			Fleetwood & Molinari home and dry. Too easy for them, 2 under Par at the turn but 5 up, 3 holes won with Pars.
		
Click to expand...

Not over yet but looking very like 10-6 at close of play today. 
Would then need 4 of 12 singles to get over the line for a W, never a certainty as US players may react tomorrow with a nothing to lose approach and ranking maybe tells more in singles.
Could be a few twists and turns yet.
Close contests are better imo, remember Kiawah Island with (C)Langer's putt! Real drama.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 29, 2018)

Deffo looking like 2-2 this afternoon, 10-6 to Europe going into tomorrow's Singles.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 29, 2018)

Thatâ€™s a great point from Rose and Stenson , followed by Moliwood ðŸ˜€

So looking like 10-6 - seen teams loose from there but such a great last three sessions 

4 points for Moliwood - what a partnership 

Loving Tommyâ€™s celebrations


----------



## Del_Boy (Sep 29, 2018)

Moliwood unbelievable pairing would give Seve and Ollie a run for there money


----------



## User 99 (Sep 29, 2018)

4.1/2 points is going to be tough but I'd rather be in Europe's position that the US.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 29, 2018)

Well that was a bit flat from the Europeans but still managed a good 2-2 to leave it 10-6 

Thatâ€™s a superb and deserved lead - even the first session was closer than the score 

Brilliant from the Europeans 

Now time to seal the deal and get the points early and really steamroll them and really shove that humble pie down throats


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 29, 2018)

4 1/2 to go

Come on


----------



## ger147 (Sep 29, 2018)

16 matches over 2 days and not a single halved match, not sure if that's unusual or not.

Europe got to be favourites, a 4 point lead and Mickleson and DeChambeau not looking strong for the USA. But it's a very tough course so anything can happen.

Looking forward to seeing the pairings for the Singles.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 29, 2018)

Seeing Fleetwood with Molinari is just like TheRod with LiverpoolPhil ðŸ˜

Adorable ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## User 99 (Sep 29, 2018)

Still got bad vibes about that loss from Rose/Rahm yesterday, a half point may be the difference.


----------



## Fish (Sep 29, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Seeing Fleetwood with Molinari is just like TheRod with LiverpoolPhil ðŸ˜

Adorable ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

You obviously ainâ€™t seen them in the flesh, more like Millican & Nesbit ðŸ˜œ


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 29, 2018)

RandG said:



			Still got bad vibes about that loss from Rose/Rahm yesterday, a half point may be the difference.
		
Click to expand...

4 1/2 needed for us

8 for them

They struggling to find fairways 

Phil still to play 

Iâ€™d say we going to get least 6 points


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 29, 2018)

Seriously tho theyâ€™ve been awesome. 

Garcia tho ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## Fish (Sep 29, 2018)

RandG said:



			Still got bad vibes about that loss from Rose/Rahm yesterday, a half point may be the difference.
		
Click to expand...

Nah, a 4 point variable is enough imo, weâ€™ll find more fairways than the USA imo, itâ€™s all primed to #SpankTheYanks ðŸ˜œðŸŒï¸


----------



## Imurg (Sep 29, 2018)

Wild cards are the difference...
US picks have got just 1 point so far, Euro's have got 6.
And if Finau's ball hadn't bounced off the planks like it did then they may well notnhave any...
Reed, Mickelson, DeShambles should be easy points, Tiger looks fed up so thats another and if we can't get another 1/2 from the rest then we don't deserve to win...


----------



## Wilson (Sep 29, 2018)

Any idea when they have to submit the singles order?


----------



## Imurg (Sep 29, 2018)

Wilson said:



			Any idea when they have to submit the singles order?
		
Click to expand...

An hour after play finishes so anytime in the next 1/2 hour..


----------



## dewsweeper (Sep 29, 2018)

Can any techies on here help me out please ?
I have Sky Go on a Dell laptop, thanks to my grandson.
When I try to connect  to a smart tv with a HDMI leadI get my laptop homepage with a SkyGo icon at the  bottom,when I click on it I only get a small screen showing the golf that I can't enlarge.
What am I doing  wrong ?
I have successfully connected to my Tv before.


----------



## Italian outcast (Sep 29, 2018)

Is it full screen on your laptop- if not there should be an enlarge icon on the bottom rhs - click on that on your laptop


----------



## ger147 (Sep 29, 2018)

Molinari gets Mickleson, Rahm plays Woods. McIlory vs Thomas in the 1st game looks tasty.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 29, 2018)

For me

Fleetwood, Molinari , Hatton , Garcia will all get a point from those.. and noren to get the half

The rest will be a bonus


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 29, 2018)

Thereâ€™s no doubt about the result however a couple of surprises in the singles draw for me.
Stenson so far down and Reed totally bottling the rematch with Rory.
Obviously not playing well Reed but in my mind gone from captain America to bottle boy.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 29, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Thereâ€™s no doubt about the result however a couple of surprises in the singles draw for me.
Stenson so far down and Reed totally bottling the rematch with Rory.
Obviously not playing well Reed but in my mind gone from captain America to bottle boy.
		
Click to expand...

Couldnâ€™t happen to a more likeable bloke


----------



## Imurg (Sep 29, 2018)

If we can't get 4 1/2 points from that draw then the European team needs shooting...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 29, 2018)

Bet Woods is glad he saved from a fourth stuffing from Molinari or Fleetwood


----------



## fundy (Sep 29, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Thereâ€™s no doubt about the result however a couple of surprises in the singles draw for me.
Stenson so far down and Reed totally bottling the rematch with Rory.
Obviously not playing well Reed but in my mind gone from captain America to bottle boy.
		
Click to expand...

that or Furyk decided he wanted a form player out first rather than a guy whos lost his 2 matches? 

actualy think if America were to get back into this its a pretty good draw for them, especially if they win a couple of the big early matches


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 29, 2018)

Donâ€™t think we should take anything for granted!


----------



## dewsweeper (Sep 29, 2018)

Italian outcast said:



			Is it full screen on your laptop- if not there should be an enlarge icon on the bottom rhs - click on that on your laptop
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is.
Just can't get a full-size picture on the tv, the small screen has no enlarge icon .


----------



## Italian outcast (Sep 29, 2018)

it may be you're tv hdmi settings perhaps - is it only skygo - what about other laptop streaming?


----------



## GaryK (Sep 29, 2018)

Win 4 of the first 5 matches (lose the other), it will set it up for Mr Ryder cup to get us over the line.
It's gonna happen!


----------



## User 99 (Sep 29, 2018)

I see the first 5 matches being spilt in points, the middle order, The Poulter/Oleson/Garcia gives me concerns of getting points from, then Frankie and Hatton wins will hopefully see Europe over the line but I still take the US to win the singles.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 29, 2018)

Think it's worth remembering the USA only need to tie 14-14 to retain and I can see that half point being pivotal. We definitely need a fast start but having Stenson at the back end will hopefully be a safety net if we need something a la Kaymer at the close


----------



## IainP (Sep 29, 2018)

Think Olesen has been a tad unlucky.
Can see JT winning the 1st match.
Casey's could be tight one.
Poulter & DJ will be a total contrast of characters.

Should be a few hours of tense & enthralling viewing ðŸ‘


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 29, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Think it's worth remembering the USA only need to tie 14-14 to retain and I can see that half point being pivotal. We definitely need a fast start but having Stenson at the back end will hopefully be a safety net if we need something a la Kaymer at the close
		
Click to expand...

They need 8 points to retain out of 12

We only need 4 1/2

Sod the half... we will walk it


----------



## User 99 (Sep 29, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			They need 8 points to retain out of 12

We only need 4 1/2

Sod the half... we will walk it
		
Click to expand...

Medinah !


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 29, 2018)

RandG said:



			I see the first 5 matches being spilt in points, the middle order, The Poulter/Oleson/Garcia gives me concerns of getting points from, then Frankie and Hatton wins will hopefully see Europe over the line but I still take the US to win the singles.
		
Click to expand...

I think you have had concerns every day and so far I think those concerns have been blown away so I reckon they will again tomorrow 

Can see Europe getting 6 maybe 7 points tomorrow.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 29, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			They need 8 points to retain out of 12

We only need 4 1/2

Sod the half... we will walk it
		
Click to expand...

We SHOULD, but this is our weakest part and with so many rookies in the side, it'll be interesting to see who is going to stand up and make a name. That said, even if Fleetwood loses tomorrow he's been superb all week. Will he take over from Poulter as our "Postman"? 

Look at the players rankings here. Woods flat bottom https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/golf/45676637


----------



## User 99 (Sep 29, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think you have had concerns every day and so far I think those concerns have been blown away so I reckon they will again tomorrow

Can see Europe getting 6 maybe 7 points tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...


I don't think many predicted the current score beforehand, I'd far rather be cautious than gung-ho. Sooner or later the US are going to start holing putts, as Spieth showed this afternoon. DJ can't go on missing putts, these guys are just too good to play poorly for three days solid. Tiger hasn't picked up a point yet, does anyone believe he'll go 0 for 4 for the weekend ?

McGinley made a great point this evening about the singles, fans are spread out, vice Captains are spread out, no playing partner or PP caddy to call on, singles is a different ball game, the US have pretty much, with the odd exception, been very strong in the singles.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 29, 2018)

RandG said:



			Medinah !
		
Click to expand...

We were 10-6 up at Gleneagles after 2 days and Won!


----------



## Smigger79 (Sep 29, 2018)

Excuse my ignorance but how are the singles decided? Do both captains simply submit there order 1-12? I assumed this but the comment earlier about Reed bottling playing Rory made me question it. Unless they were sure Rory would lead off.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 29, 2018)

RandG said:



			I don't think many predicted the current score beforehand, I'd far rather be cautious than gung-ho. Sooner or later the US are going to start holing putts, as Spieth showed this afternoon. DJ can't go on missing putts, these guys are just too good to play poorly for three days solid. Tiger hasn't picked up a point yet, does anyone believe he'll go 0 for 4 for the weekend ?
		
Click to expand...

I certainly think he can - he looks spent for the season , him along with many others and I just think many of them are defeated already


----------



## User 99 (Sep 29, 2018)

Smigger79 said:



			Excuse my ignorance but how are the singles decided? Do both captains simply submit there order 1-12? I assumed this but the comment earlier about Reed bottling playing Rory made me question it. Unless they were sure Rory would lead off.
		
Click to expand...


Whoever made the post about Reed bottling Rory is on crack, each Capt. submits his 1 to 12 in a sealed envelope


----------



## User 99 (Sep 29, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I certainly think he can - he looks spent for the season , him along with many others and I just think many of them are defeated already
		
Click to expand...

I agree he and others look spent but a few reds on the board early soon wakes folk up, we've all seen it in the past.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 29, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Look at the players rankings here. Woods flat bottom https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/golf/45676637

Click to expand...

Of course heâ€™s last, his name starts with a W!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 29, 2018)

JamesR said:



			Of course heâ€™s last, his name starts with a W!
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 29, 2018)

RandG said:



			I don't think many predicted the current score beforehand, I'd far rather be cautious than gung-ho. Sooner or later the US are going to start holing putts, as Spieth showed this afternoon. DJ can't go on missing putts, these guys are just too good to play poorly for three days solid. Tiger hasn't picked up a point yet, does anyone believe he'll go 0 for 4 for the weekend ?

McGinley made a great point this evening about the singles, fans are spread out, vice Captains are spread out, no playing partner or PP caddy to call on, singles is a different ball game, the US have pretty much, with the odd exception, been very strong in the singles.
		
Click to expand...

This could be a lonely place if a US player gets on a roll especially if the scoreboard is dominated by red. It's the US ace format and Medinah on the other foot is still a distinct possibility. I can't see Woods losing and they'll definitely start holing more. Could be a long afternoon


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 29, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			We SHOULD, but this is our weakest part and with so many rookies in the side, it'll be interesting to see who is going to stand up and make a name. That said, even if Fleetwood loses tomorrow he's been superb all week. Will he take over from Poulter as our "Postman"?

Look at the players rankings here. Woods flat bottom https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/golf/45676637

Click to expand...

Having to carry reed all weekend didnâ€™t help. Awful ear cupping twat


----------



## User 99 (Sep 29, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			This could be a lonely place if a US player gets on a roll especially if the scoreboard is dominated by red.
		
Click to expand...


And by the same token, if it turns blue early this could be a real spanking for the dream team, caution is the way forward, get the job done but nothing it done and dusted yet.


----------



## Smigger79 (Sep 29, 2018)

RandG said:



			Whoever made the post about Reed bottling Rory is on crack, each Capt. submits his 1 to 12 in a sealed envelope
		
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 29, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Hilarious. I was about to type it too ðŸ˜‚


----------



## User20205 (Sep 29, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			This could be a lonely place if a US player gets on a roll especially if the scoreboard is dominated by red. It's the US ace format and Medinah on the other foot is still a distinct possibility. I can't see Woods losing and they'll definitely start holing more. Could be a long afternoon
		
Click to expand...

So negative, 10-6 is a great lead, it was called the â€˜miracle at medinahâ€™ for a reason. Seriously homer just get a bit glass half full


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 29, 2018)

therod said:



			So negative, 10-6 is a great lead, it was called the â€˜miracle at medinahâ€™ for a reason. Seriously homer just get a bit glass half full 

Click to expand...

Its a decent lead but we're still 4.5 points away so go on then, who is going to deliver? Where do you see these points coming from


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 29, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Its a decent lead but we're still 4.5 points away so go on then, who is going to deliver? Where do you see these points coming from
		
Click to expand...

Easy 

Fleetwood
Noren
Hatton
Molinari 
Garcia


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 29, 2018)

RandG said:



			Whoever made the post about Reed bottling Rory is on crack, each Capt. submits his 1 to 12 in a sealed envelope
		
Click to expand...

Lmao Rory was a very for going out first and Reed and the Americans know it,Reed bottled it because heâ€™s playing crap. Yes itâ€™s sealed envelopes but it wasnâ€™t hard to work out.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 29, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Lmao Rory was a very for going out first and Reed and the Americans know it,Reed bottled it because heâ€™s playing crap. Yes itâ€™s sealed envelopes but it wasnâ€™t hard to work out.
		
Click to expand...

Reed gave it the biggen with that cupping ear at 3 down when he managed a half lol epic..

At least Thomas when he gives it he backs it up

Reed gave it out last time and now he canâ€™t take it


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 29, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046097183437656064


----------



## User20205 (Sep 29, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Its a decent lead but we're still 4.5 points away so go on then, who is going to deliver? Where do you see these points coming from
		
Click to expand...

Mcilroy, rose, Rahm, Casey, fleetwood.garcia, Molinari, Hatton, stepson, noren ??
That enough???


----------



## User 99 (Sep 29, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Lmao Rory was a very for going out first and Reed and the Americans know it,Reed bottled it because heâ€™s playing crap. Yes itâ€™s sealed envelopes but it wasnâ€™t hard to work out.
		
Click to expand...

No Capt is ever going to put a player out of form out first, so Reed was never in the equation so absolutely nothing to do with bottling playing McIroy.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 29, 2018)

RandG said:



			No Capt is ever going to put a player out of form out first, so Reed was never in the equation so absolutely nothing to do with bottling playing McIroy.
		
Click to expand...

He bottled it by playing poorly after giving it the biggen and saying he couldnâ€™t hear the crowd 

He gave it so much last time and now on foreign turf he is showing he is nothing


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 29, 2018)

RandG said:



			No Capt is ever going to put a player out of form out first, so Reed was never in the equation so absolutely nothing to do with bottling playing McIroy.
		
Click to expand...

Whatever you believe what you want.
It was Reed who called himself captain America,a captain leads from the front.
His form is crap he knew Rory would want revenge and he bottled the challenge imo


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 29, 2018)

Just finished watching it all on catch up.

I think we will get it done, 15.5 12.5.

Could easily see Woods getting a point, i think he started most rounds relatively well, but Carrying Reed took it's toll. 
I think Koepka, Simpson, Bubba, JT and Spieth will all be tough.

Mickelson, Bryson and Finau should be free hits. 

I think as is always the case with the Ryder cup, that the singles will show who's playing well and who's not. Fortunately, i think we have more playing well than the US.


----------



## User 99 (Sep 29, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			His form is crap he knew Rory would want revenge and he bottled the challenge imo
		
Click to expand...

And you keep smoking the crack pipe if you think a player from either side can where they are in the order so they can meet another player in that order.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 29, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Whatever you believe what you want.
It was Reed who called himself captain America,a captain leads from the front.
His form is crap he knew Rory would want revenge and he bottled the challenge imo
		
Click to expand...

I think it's somewhere in the middle, I agree that Reed is playing rubbish, think McIlroy is playing well enough to beat him. JT will certainly be tougher.

That said, we don't know if Reed has gone to Furyk, even if he did. A good captain would probably have swerved that match, irrespective of the players thoughts.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 29, 2018)

RandG said:



			And you keep smoking the crack pipe if you think a player from either side can where they are in the order so they can meet another player in that order.
		
Click to expand...

The players do have an influence, Rory has said in the past that he's asked to go out first, wanting to lead the way. Just like both captains will have an idea who may play where. We all knew that Rose and Henrik would be out first this afternoon didnt we?


----------



## User 99 (Sep 29, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			The players do have an influence, Rory has said in the past that he's asked to go out first, wanting to lead the way. Just like both captains will have an idea who may play where. We all knew that Rose and Henrik would be out first this afternoon didnt we?
		
Click to expand...

I'm well aware players can ask to be placed in certain order on singles day but it's beyond the imagination of Walt Disney to believe that you can get what you ask for at the same time as predicting where a certain other player will be placed, but hey, if you guys believe that, then who am I to say otherwise, I'm just a mere living room fan.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 29, 2018)

I wonder which side Craw but his 20-8 scoreline bet on


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 29, 2018)

RandG said:



			I'm well aware players can ask to be placed in certain order on singles day but it's beyond the imagination of Walt Disney to believe that you can get what you ask for at the same time as predicting where a certain other player will be placed, but hey, if you guys believe that, then who am I to say otherwise, I'm just a mere living room fan.
		
Click to expand...

Surely if you accept a player "1" can ask to play first, then its fair to assume that player "2" could do the same. 

They may not get their wish, which s why i said that a good captain would have refused Reed. But imo the two options are either Furyk refused him, or he didn't ask. As Rory will have wanted to go first and most will have had an idea it would happen. Rory is a lot harder to say no to than Reed in regards to stature.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 29, 2018)

Molinari finishing off Woods


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 29, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I wonder which side Craw but his 20-8 scoreline bet on 

Click to expand...

I'm surprised that loud mouth Larry wanted to quote me again after his pathetic attempts at claiming Poulter was some sort of Messiah yesterday. Normal service resumed today I see.

If I was to start a thread with all your calamities and tantrums we'd run out if server space.

I merely give my opinion, if it's wrong it's wrong. Enjoy your stalking you freak.


----------



## Slime (Sep 29, 2018)

In America it's usually a putting competition, over here it's about who finds the most fairways and that is why I think we'll win without too many dramas.
Find the fairways and pick up the points.
Come on Europe!!


----------



## Wabinez (Sep 29, 2018)

Very cautious about the singles. It could be a rollercoaster of emotions.

How can the Europeans sleep last night and tonight...itâ€™d be buzzing around my head thinking of a win and how Iâ€™d be playing the course. Itâ€™s bad enough for me the day before a board competition!


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 29, 2018)

dewsweeper said:



			Yes it is.
Just can't get a full-size picture on the tv, the small screen has no enlarge icon .
		
Click to expand...

Dewsweeper, doesn't your T/V remote have an Aspect button ?


----------



## Grant85 (Sep 29, 2018)

I am a bit disappointed we havenâ€™t loaded the order with all the form guys out early. 

If Iâ€™m American I like that draw more than I think the Europeans would like it.

Rory, Rose, Fleetwood, Casey, Molinari & Garcia out in the 1st half. Still plenty of talent down the order where the Americans would be sending out Phil, Finau & Reed.

Molinari v Mickelson is just a waste. Frankie could give Phil 2 or 3 shots and Phil still wouldnâ€™t have a chance round that layout.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 29, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:








Molinari finishing off Woods
		
Click to expand...

Any other US players lose points today Phil??? 

Obsessed ðŸ˜³


----------



## richart (Sep 29, 2018)

RandG said:



			No Capt is ever going to put a player out of form out first, so Reed was never in the equation so absolutely nothing to do with bottling playing McIroy.
		
Click to expand...

Seve was put out first aginst Tom Lehman (?) I think from memory. Might have been last Ryder Cup Seve played and he was completely out of form, and couldn't hit a fairway. Everyone was amazed he took the match to the last few holes. Captain knew he would lose to any of the US team, so losing to one of their top players was a bonus.

I remember when they played two singles in the day, Nicklaus got beaten by Brian Barnes in the morning, and then made sure he played Barnes in the afternoon. Sealed envelope must have come unstuck Barnes beat him again in the afternoon.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 29, 2018)

Having seen hardly any of this Ryder cup, tomorrow is a "jobs around the house day" which will all be done near the telly.


----------



## richart (Sep 30, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 25610

Click to expand...

Don't like the look of the first eight games. Think Rose and Fleetwood will win, and perhaps a half for Casey. Last four games look good though, so I will go for 6-6 in the singles and a 16-12 overall win.


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 30, 2018)

Perfect. Have a few quid on Moli for tip European point scorer


----------



## Slab (Sep 30, 2018)

I can see this being 2 1/2 plays 5 1/2 before it's decided on the last 4 ties

Should be a great finish


----------



## shortgame (Sep 30, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			with so many rookies in the side, it'll be interesting to see who is going to stand up and make a name
		
Click to expand...

Say what? 

You honestly think our rookies still have to 'stand up and make a name' for themselves?

Really?


----------



## shortgame (Sep 30, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			This could be a lonely place if a US player gets on a roll especially if the scoreboard is dominated by red. It's the US ace format and Medinah on the other foot is still a distinct possibility. I can't see Woods losing and they'll definitely start holing more. Could be a long afternoon
		
Click to expand...

Glass half empty much?

Come on it's not a foregone conclusion but I think every European glass should be half full after what we've witnessed over the first 2 days


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 30, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 25610

Click to expand...

Iâ€™m going 7-5 with us getting enough points in the first 5 games.
Good luck Europe


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 30, 2018)

Nice to see people are using Europe's success to rub old arguments in peoples faces and to point score. Is it that hard to just enjoy the golf?

Some cracking games set-up for today - Rors vs JT to kick the day off is going to be so good, real excited for Rahm-Woods, Tommy-Finau and Garcia-Fowler. I see the matches going:

McIlroy vs *Thomas*
Casey vs *Koepka
Rose* vs Simpson
Rahm vs *Woods
Fleetwood *vs Finau
*Poulter vs DJ*
Olesen vs *Spieth
Garcia vs Fowler
Molinari* vs Mickelson
Hatton vs *Reed
Stenson* vs Watson
*Noren* vs DeChambeau

Think the US will start strong. JT's been one of the few shining lights in the US team and I expect him to start fast against Rory, Casey-Koepka could go either way but if Brooks keeps it on the planet he should take it, Rose-Simpson could go either way as Simpson has arguably been the US best player but think Rose will come out on top and then Rahm-Woods is two guys desperate for a point so that could go either way but Tiger's been starting fast, expect him to do the same today. Should be a great day of golf - Come on Europe!


----------



## User 99 (Sep 30, 2018)

richart said:



			.

I remember when they played two singles in the day, Nicklaus got beaten by Brian Barnes in the morning, and then made sure he played Barnes in the afternoon. Sealed envelope must have come unstuck Barnes beat him again in the afternoon.

Click to expand...

Brian Barnes ! , back in the days when the Ryder Cup was a real contest eh, think things have changed a bit since then, I may be wrong.


----------



## Mudball (Sep 30, 2018)

This might go to wire.. but here comes the predictions Casey, Rahm, Fleetwood, Molinari, Stenson, Noren.. half to full from Rose, Garcia, Poults..


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 30, 2018)

For entertainmentâ€™s sake I wouldnâ€™t mind a few USA wins early on...


----------



## dewsweeper (Sep 30, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			Dewsweeper, doesn't your T/V remote have an Aspect button ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes it does but this is not an aspect problem.
When the lap top is connected to the tv, with Sky Go on all I get on the tv is my wallpaper with the taskbar at the bottom of the screen, on that is the Sky Go app.When I try to open it I get a miniature preview screen of the picture on my laptop with no maximise symbol.
Thanks for the efforts to help, this is a 1st World problem,will watch the golf today on the laptop.
Still looking forward to an exciting finale.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 30, 2018)

dewsweeper said:



			Yes it does but this is not an aspect problem.
When the lap top is connected to the tv, with Sky Go on all I get on the tv is my wallpaper with the taskbar at the bottom of the screen, on that is the Sky Go app.When I try to open it I get a miniature preview screen of the picture on my laptop with no maximise symbol.
Thanks for the efforts to help, this is a 1st World problem,will watch the golf today on the laptop.
Still looking forward to an exciting finale.
		
Click to expand...

Bottom right of the window there will be a white box that looks like a screen

Try clicking that


----------



## woofers (Sep 30, 2018)

I've never been able to 'import' Sky Go from my iPad to TV, I understood there was something in the App or software preventing this. Same with BT Sport App.


----------



## richart (Sep 30, 2018)

RandG said:



			Brian Barnes ! , back in the days when the Ryder Cup was a real contest eh, think things have changed a bit since then, I may be wrong.
		
Click to expand...

It was just a bit of trivia that I thought might be interest to the forum.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 30, 2018)

woofers said:



			I've never been able to 'import' Sky Go from my iPad to TV, I understood there was something in the App or software preventing this. Same with BT Sport App.
		
Click to expand...

Canâ€™t do it via iPad or iPhone 
Can do via pc or Mac


----------



## drdel (Sep 30, 2018)

dewsweeper said:



			Yes it does but this is not an aspect problem.
When the lap top is connected to the tv, with Sky Go on all I get on the tv is my wallpaper with the taskbar at the bottom of the screen, on that is the Sky Go app.When I try to open it I get a miniature preview screen of the picture on my laptop with no maximise symbol.
Thanks for the efforts to help, this is a 1st World problem,will watch the golf today on the laptop.
Still looking forward to an exciting finale.
		
Click to expand...

There is a restriction in the App preventing the HDMI output for copyright/subscription reasons.

You might get "Mirrorcast" to work.


----------



## pendodave (Sep 30, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			For entertainmentâ€™s sake I wouldnâ€™t mind a few USA wins early on...
		
Click to expand...

Just no.

For me, the greatest possible entertainment would be reading septic golf forums while we win all 12.


----------



## woofers (Sep 30, 2018)

I always enjoy listening to Butch Harman, the man tells it like it is, no Corporate or Media waffle or glossing.
His analysis on the USA play is great- basically saying "they can't hit fairways from the tee nor when laying up, the PGA courses are all the same, bomb it 300+ yards, any direction as the rough is not penal and then a short iron wedge to the green. We (USA) could do with more courses set up the European way"

The Feltwwod / Molinari pairing is great to watch, playing fabulous golf and setting records - I know you can only beat what is put in front of you, but they have beaten Woods /Read twice and Woods / DeChambeau once, all out of form and neither of whom have given them a proper test. The win against Speith / Thomas was special though.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 30, 2018)

richart said:



			Seve was put out first aginst Tom Lehman (?) I think from memory. Might have been last Ryder Cup Seve played and he was completely out of form, and couldn't hit a fairway. Everyone was amazed he took the match to the last few holes. Captain knew he would lose to any of the US team, so losing to one of their top players was a bonus.

I remember when they played two singles in the day, Nicklaus got beaten by Brian Barnes in the morning, and then made sure he played Barnes in the afternoon. Sealed envelope must have come unstuck Barnes beat him again in the afternoon.

Click to expand...

I think you are being very disrespectful to the legend that is Seve. Seve had a charisma and a will to win that enabled him to beat anyone, even out of form he had that bit of magic and fighting spirit that more often than not rose to the surface and the swashbuckling syle came to the fore.

Seve was more than capable of producing not one but several moments of genius in one round. I'd suggest he was a calculated gamble not a sacrificial lamb which is extremely insulting (IMO) to suggest.


----------



## Grant85 (Sep 30, 2018)

woofers said:



			I always enjoy listening to Butch Harman, the man tells it like it is, no Corporate or Media waffle or glossing.
His analysis on the USA play is great- basically saying "they can't hit fairways from the tee nor when laying up, the PGA courses are all the same, bomb it 300+ yards, any direction as the rough is not penal and then a short iron wedge to the green. We (USA) could do with more courses set up the European way"

The Feltwwod / Molinari pairing is great to watch, playing fabulous golf and setting records - I know you can only beat what is put in front of you, but they have beaten Woods /Read twice and Woods / DeChambeau once, all out of form and neither of whom have given them a proper test. The win against Speith / Thomas was special though.
		
Click to expand...

To say Woods is out of form is a bit lacking in context. He just won a tournament last week, at a canter, with pretty much all of the same players who are playing at Paris.

Also Woods has been unlucky to run into Moliwood 3 times, albeit it was pretty obvious by Saturday afternoon that they weren't going to be going out 1st or 2nd in the foursomes. 

Likewise, Bryson, won 2 big events last month. I feel his problem was playing the penultimate FEC event when he was already guaranteed to be top FEc player going into East Lake. Has played far too much high tariff golf in the last month and experience will teach him that the week off he could have had would have been better for East Lale and Paris.

I just think ultimately this isnâ€™t their set up. They are too used to getting away with inaccurate driving and basically making all their scores from 170 yards and in. Form is form, but this goes beyond form. Itâ€™s style of play, strategy and accuracy.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 30, 2018)

It wasn't Molinari that beat Woods Fleetwood contributed just as much.

Although Molinari did kick Woods butt down the stretch to claim his Open victory.


----------



## dewsweeper (Sep 30, 2018)

Success !
My better half is like a dog with a bone on techie problems.
She went into Settings, then Display, this gives an option  to display  1 or 2,  one will have your pc name under it, select the other one.  
Thanks for all who replied, don't know if this will help Apple users.


----------



## richart (Sep 30, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			I think you are being very disrespectful to the legend that is Seve. Seve had a charisma and a will to win that enabled him to beat anyone, even out of form he had that bit of magic and fighting spirit that more often than not rose to the surface and the swashbuckling syle came to the fore.

Seve was more than capable of producing not one but several moments of genius in one round. I'd suggest he was a calculated gamble not a sacrificial lamb which is extremely insulting (IMO) to suggest.
		
Click to expand...

No disrespect intended, but he was completely out of form. It was at a time when he completely lost his driving, and he didn't win another tournament after that Ryder Cup in 1995. He played in just three out of five matches, and won just one point, when he inspired David Gilford in the four balls. Sam Torrance and Constantino Rocca played all five matches in that Ryder Cup, and they were not exactly in Seve's class.

Seve was my favourite golfer from when I watched him come second in the Open in 1976 to Johnny Miller at Birkdale. I went to the 1988 Open at Lytham when he won there, but even his closest supporter didn't expect him to beat Lehman that day, and only his magical short game kept the score down to 4 and 3.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 30, 2018)

I'd still suggest it was a gamble rather than a sacrifice but appreciate that everyone has their own opinions.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Sep 30, 2018)

Go on then, serious answers....

Who will get our 1st point today


----------



## Del_Boy (Sep 30, 2018)

Merv_swerve said:



			Go on then, serious answers....

Who will get our 1st point today
		
Click to expand...

Rose


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 30, 2018)

Merv_swerve said:



			Go on then, serious answers....

Who will get our 1st point today
		
Click to expand...

Rory


----------



## Merv_swerve (Sep 30, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Rory
		
Click to expand...

He's got his hands full with JT.
I think a half would be a good result in this one.


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 30, 2018)

Scene and atmosphere on the first tee is IMMENSE!


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 30, 2018)

Merv_swerve said:



			He's got his hands full with JT.
I think a half would be a good result in this one.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d take a half in the lot lol

But seriously half in the first game would be perfect. Only leave 4 points to go


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 30, 2018)

Seems like the players have embraced the first tee atmosphere now,every player so far straight down the middle


----------



## Merv_swerve (Sep 30, 2018)

I'm backing Rahm to take down Tiger today.  If his putter warms up a bit he'll do him.

Casey can beat DJ if he finds the same level of play from yesterday.

Come on Europe!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 30, 2018)

Merv_swerve said:



			I'm backing Rahm to take down Tiger today.  If his putter warms up a bit he'll do him.

Casey can beat DJ if he finds the same level of play from yesterday.

Come on Europe!
		
Click to expand...




Merv_swerve said:



			I'm backing Rahm to take down Tiger today.  If his putter warms up a bit he'll do him.

Casey can beat DJ if he finds the same level of play from yesterday.

Come on Europe!
		
Click to expand...


im sure Casey can beat DJ  but he is playing Koepka


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 30, 2018)

Rose for first point.

Hopefully a brilliant days viewing coming up, hopefully I can get home for last couple of hours viewing!!!


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 30, 2018)

Cracking start for Rors. 2up thru 4.


----------



## Slime (Sep 30, 2018)

Is Woods paid to look that miserable, or is it just him?


----------



## IainP (Sep 30, 2018)

USA in blue shirts for singles!
Trying to appeal to the Frenchies in the crowd maybe?


----------



## Del_Boy (Sep 30, 2018)

IainP said:



			USA in blue shirts for singles!
Trying to appeal to the Frenchies in the crowd maybe?
		
Click to expand...

No white trousers for Woods


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 30, 2018)

Is it just me (and my ageing eyes!) that's struggled to see the balls land on the greens? Seems the camera work isn't great and not getting enough zoom in when the ball lands? It's ruining the viewing to some extent as never sure whether to celebrate or not and going with the crowd reaction!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 30, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Is it just me (and my ageing eyes!) that's struggled to see the balls land on the greens? Seems the camera work isn't great and not getting enough zoom in when the ball lands? It's ruining the viewing to some extent as never sure whether to celebrate or not and going with the crowd reaction!
		
Click to expand...

You're not alone Amanda, I'm seriously considering a 4k TV to see if that helps.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Sep 30, 2018)

Norrin Radd said:



			im sure Casey can beat DJ  but he is playing Koepka
		
Click to expand...

One o' the bigguns!


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 30, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			You're not alone Amanda, I'm seriously considering a 4k TV to see if that helps.
		
Click to expand...

I can only think it's the camerwork that's lacking or is it Autumn sunshine/low sun and shiny greens?


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 30, 2018)

Strange Dustind useing different putter and grip today can't have much confidence on the greens


----------



## Merv_swerve (Sep 30, 2018)

Paul Casey has the pace of these greens superbly today.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Sep 30, 2018)

Tiger does NOT fancy it today.


----------



## Wilson (Sep 30, 2018)

Rors might regret that chance he had to go 3 up.....


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 30, 2018)

Has anyone holed a shot from the fairway this year?


----------



## Slime (Sep 30, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Has anyone holed a shot from the fairway this year?
		
Click to expand...

Not me, although I hit the pin a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 30, 2018)

Fleetwood run out of steam?


----------



## Merv_swerve (Sep 30, 2018)

SteveW86 said:



			Fleetwood run out of steam?
		
Click to expand...

Putter's gone a bit frosty...and I think Finau playing well.


----------



## User 99 (Sep 30, 2018)

Just in and put it on to see the US win 5 holes out of 6 matches, squeaky bum time.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 30, 2018)

Oleson taking Spieth to the cleaners


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 30, 2018)

Rory can't buy a putt.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 30, 2018)

RandG said:



			Just in and put it on to see the US win 5 holes out of 6 matches, squeaky bum time.
		
Click to expand...

You're obviously a bad influence, go out again please.


----------



## IainP (Sep 30, 2018)

Has been a cracking 1st match


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 30, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Is it just me (and my ageing eyes!) that's struggled to see the balls land on the greens? Seems the camera work isn't great and not getting enough zoom in when the ball lands? It's ruining the viewing to some extent as never sure whether to celebrate or not and going with the crowd reaction!
		
Click to expand...

It is even more awkward to see the balls when you are cleaning your golf shoes for HFH outside the patio window.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 30, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Rory can't buy a putt.
		
Click to expand...

Canâ€™t buy or canâ€™t putt well.
So many chances from 6-8ft


----------



## Slab (Sep 30, 2018)

Del_Boy said:



			No white trousers for Woods
		
Click to expand...

You think he's wearing the team blue waterproofs so he doesn't need to wear the white troos?

Olesen is doing a superb job so far


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 30, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Oleson taking Spieth to the cleaners

Click to expand...

Nobody was giving him a chance this morning.

Its been interesting how many people have stepped up their game for the singles and how many people have faded


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 30, 2018)

Oleson is tearing Spieth a new one


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 30, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Oleson taking Spieth to the cleaners

Click to expand...

Yes, probably hard done by to only play one match


----------



## Slab (Sep 30, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Is it just me (and my ageing eyes!) that's struggled to see the balls land on the greens? Seems the camera work isn't great and not getting enough zoom in when the ball lands? It's ruining the viewing to some extent as never sure whether to celebrate or not and going with the crowd reaction!
		
Click to expand...


I think the camera work in general has been pretty poor over the three days (not what we're used to for Tour events)


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 30, 2018)

Merv_swerve said:



			Tiger does NOT fancy it today.
		
Click to expand...

Fancies it now. Eagle and a birdie in the last 3 to go back to AS.


----------



## User 99 (Sep 30, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			You're obviously a bad influence, go out again please. 

Click to expand...

A few on hear last night had this won, at the moment, getting over the line is going to be a big job, McIlroy loses and it's a massive momentum swing.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 30, 2018)

Thunderbear is -6 thru 9. What a beast.


----------



## User 99 (Sep 30, 2018)

Like I said last night, the US are going to start holing putts sooner or later.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 30, 2018)

BIG mistake from Rory knocking it in the bunker down 18 with JT in a perfect position in the fairway. Heâ€™s going to have a long way, Iâ€™d be surprised if he can even get it to the green from there. Sergio tried at the Open de France from a similar position and came up short. Huge moment coming up here!


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 30, 2018)

well thats rory losing


----------



## ger147 (Sep 30, 2018)

This could get very twitchy for Europe soon, the US could potentially win the first 6 matches.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 30, 2018)

Looking like game over now for Rors. Unbelievable tee shot from JT. Put so much pressure on Rory!


----------



## User2021 (Sep 30, 2018)

Sad end to the top game


----------



## User 99 (Sep 30, 2018)

Get the hankies ready


----------



## IainP (Sep 30, 2018)

1st match to USA ðŸ¤¨


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 30, 2018)

Shake hands Rory & be done, why are you prolonging the agony?


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 30, 2018)

Gotta give Thomas credit for the drive on the 18, really put the pressure on Rory


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 30, 2018)

Iâ€™ve changed my mind over wanting entertainment...


----------



## paddyc (Sep 30, 2018)

Always looked like Rory was battling to stay with JT. Needs to work on his putting, not great all 3 days


----------



## IanM (Sep 30, 2018)

Eeeeek we appear to be wobbling


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 30, 2018)

Could really do with Casey winning down the 18th


----------



## Mudball (Sep 30, 2018)

Rory did better than I thought .. he took it all the way to the 18th.  Donâ€™t really fancy Rors as a golfer anymore esp in crunch games.. he canâ€™t putt. He is a great sportsman but not sure about golf 

The big surprise (so far) has been Olsen and Fleetwoold 

This looks like coming down to the wire


----------



## fundy (Sep 30, 2018)

SteveW86 said:



			Could really do with Casey winning down the 18th
		
Click to expand...

hes closest of the 2, should have a chance


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 30, 2018)

Rory backside collapse!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 30, 2018)

All square in the Battle of the Biceps.


----------



## User62651 (Sep 30, 2018)

Mudball said:



			Rory did better than I thought .. he took it all the way to the 18th.  Donâ€™t really fancy Rors as a golfer anymore esp in crunch games.. he canâ€™t putt. He is a great sportsman but not sure about golf

The big surprise (so far) has been Olsen and Fleetwoold

This looks like coming down to the wire
		
Click to expand...

Tail end look comfortable, should win by 2.5 or 3 points overall.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 30, 2018)

Fair play Webb Simpson. Heâ€™s been the Americans best player this week.


----------



## IainP (Sep 30, 2018)

Surprised Jim didn't play Simpson more on this golf course


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 30, 2018)

And in the blink of an eye itâ€™s 10.5/9.5


----------



## Swingalot (Sep 30, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Tail end look comfortable, should win by 2.5 or 3 points overall.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, thatâ€™s some confidence. I would take a 1 point win now and would be amazed if much more if we do win


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 30, 2018)

Sergio making me eat my words.



Keep it going Sergio, keep it going son. Getting tighter by the second.


----------



## User 99 (Sep 30, 2018)

Have you guys never watched Ryder cup Sunday before ? It seems like most of you haven't anyway  with either the surprise of the US coming back or the posts from yesterday.


----------



## User62651 (Sep 30, 2018)

Poulter's match increasingly important, just gone 1 up, if he wins or draws we're home and dry!


----------



## paddyc (Sep 30, 2018)

If Jon Rahm could putt,,,,?


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 30, 2018)

Masters Champion showing his class. 

USA making a great fight if this. What a spectacle for golf.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 30, 2018)

What a shove that was by Rahm.

That's like one of mine for buffer!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 30, 2018)

Has Rahm been taking putting lessons from Rory?


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 30, 2018)

RandG said:



			Have you guys never watched Ryder cup Sunday before ? It seems like most of you haven't anyway  with either the surprise of the US coming back or the posts from yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

Hey what you on about we are winning the singles going even further ahead.


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 30, 2018)

I was not expecting Oleson to beat Spieth but he has.


----------



## paddyc (Sep 30, 2018)

You beauty Thorbjorn!! Superb win


----------



## GaryK (Sep 30, 2018)

Bigfoot said:



			I was not expecting Oleson to beat Spieth but he has.
		
Click to expand...

The forgotten rookie steps up and crushes an in form Spieth


----------



## User 99 (Sep 30, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Hey what you on about we are winning the singles going even further ahead.
		
Click to expand...

When I switched on Europe were up in 7 down in 2, so far Europe have picked up half a point, scratch that, one and a half.


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 30, 2018)

RandG said:



			Have you guys never watched Ryder cup Sunday before ? It seems like most of you haven't anyway  with either the surprise of the US coming back or the posts from yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

The team behind on Saturday, always comes back on Sunday to some extent


----------



## IainP (Sep 30, 2018)

Bigfoot said:



			I was not expecting Oleson to beat Spieth but he has.
		
Click to expand...

Pleased for him as thought unlucky not to play yesterday


----------



## Imurg (Sep 30, 2018)

Is Tiger going home with nothing..?


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 30, 2018)

RandG said:



			When I switched on Europe were up in 7 down in 2, so far Europe have picked up half a point, scratch that, one and a half.
		
Click to expand...

Blinkered,you need to look further ahead to get a prospective before posting


----------



## Imurg (Sep 30, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Is Tiger going home with nothing..?
		
Click to expand...

That'll be a Yes then


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 30, 2018)

Rahm wins - 12.5 now


----------



## User 99 (Sep 30, 2018)

Delighted for Rahm.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 30, 2018)

Tiger Woods to change name by deed poll to Luxembourg; nil points


----------



## User 99 (Sep 30, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Blinkered,you need to look further ahead to get a prospective before posting
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea of the scores further down.


----------



## IainP (Sep 30, 2018)

Could do with a full point from a Brit now


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 30, 2018)

Poulter can get us to 13.5 but only if Johnson does not hole his chip on 17 and I would not put it past him.


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 30, 2018)

Fowler messes up the tee shot on 15!!


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 30, 2018)

Ricky swimming


----------



## User 99 (Sep 30, 2018)

Would like to pick a fight with Rahm, mans a beast, love his passion.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 30, 2018)

Sergio looking good now as Fowler puts his tee shot in the drink.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 30, 2018)

RandG said:



			I have no idea of the scores further down.
		
Click to expand...

You surprise me


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 30, 2018)

RandG said:



			Would like to pick a fight with Rahm, mans a beast, love his passion.
		
Click to expand...

Would like?


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 30, 2018)

Bigfoot said:



			Poulter can get us to 13.5 but only if Johnson does not hole his chip on 17 and I would not put it past him.
		
Click to expand...

Makes sure of a half though


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 30, 2018)

Molinari going well again !! He has played well this week


----------



## User 99 (Sep 30, 2018)

Fancy Europe to win this now


----------



## wrighty1874 (Sep 30, 2018)

Poulter has been brilliant. Johnson holing from everywhere and heâ€™s still leading. Come on Yoorup!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 30, 2018)

Norrin Radd said:



			Sergio looking good now as Fowler puts his tee shot in the drink.
		
Click to expand...

Then Sergio puts his in the water on the second shot. That is too much like my play


----------



## GaryK (Sep 30, 2018)

Fivecesco Molinari?


----------



## User 99 (Sep 30, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Would like?
		
Click to expand...


haha, typo


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 30, 2018)

Hope Poulter sinks the winning putt.


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 30, 2018)

Stenson is sure of a half now


----------



## Imurg (Sep 30, 2018)

The Postman delivers


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 30, 2018)

Poulter gets a win and deserves every plaudit. Well done!


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 30, 2018)

Imurg said:



			The Postman delivers

Click to expand...

Who was claiming he doesnâ€™t? Lol brilliant 

Another point 

1 away

Wonâ€™t be long


----------



## ScienceBoy (Sep 30, 2018)

Proof again that Europe is king of the foursomes and fourballs but the singles are the strength of the US team.

Good to see a little more blue on the last day for once!


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 30, 2018)

That's enough from Molinari and Garcia


----------



## wrighty1874 (Sep 30, 2018)

Poults, youâ€™re a legend. Take a bow my son.


----------



## User 99 (Sep 30, 2018)

Every player winning at least a point, superb.


----------



## GaryK (Sep 30, 2018)

Fivecesco gets us over the line.


----------



## User 99 (Sep 30, 2018)

How fitting Frankie wins it.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 30, 2018)

Sweet


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 30, 2018)

Haha what a way to finish it with Phil knobbing it in the water. The end of the Ryder Cup and the end of Mickelsonâ€™s Ryder Cup career in one moment.


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 30, 2018)

Great result


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 30, 2018)

Whoopee!

Spare a thought for the matches still to finish! Stenson was destroying Watson!


----------



## User62651 (Sep 30, 2018)

ScienceBoy said:



			Proof again that Europe is king of the foursomes and fourballs* but the singles are the strength of the US team*.

Good to see a little more blue on the last day for once!
		
Click to expand...

Bit early to say that, looking pretty even stevens today on singles at the mo.


----------



## Del_Boy (Sep 30, 2018)

Well done Europe - spanked the yanks


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 30, 2018)

Great event...
Top result...
Well played everyone...


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 30, 2018)

Didn't see that result coming at the start of the Ryder Cup. Hats off to Bjorn and the team, they were a team unlike the USA who were once again a bunch of individuals who failed to gel.


----------



## dewsweeper (Sep 30, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Haha what a way to finish it with Phil knobbing it in the water. The end of the Ryder Cup and the end of Mickelsonâ€™s Ryder Cup career in one moment.
		
Click to expand...

Sad comment in my opinion.


Dan2501 said:



			Haha what a way to finish it with Phil knobbing it in the water. The end of the Ryder Cup and the end of Mickelsonâ€™s Ryder Cup career in one moment.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 30, 2018)

Stenson wins 5&4


----------



## Imurg (Sep 30, 2018)

Sergio repaying Bjorn big time
Record breaker
Much humble pie to be consumed tonight by almost everyone


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 30, 2018)

Can I also say great credit to Butch Harmon for yet again supporting the USA team but keeping any bias out of his commentary and applauding great golf regardless of which side played it.


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 30, 2018)

Garcia wins 2&1


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 30, 2018)

Fantastic 3 days of golf itâ€™s been a great watch.
So pleased for Francesco getting the winning point.
Now for 2 great days of playing golf with golf loving forummers.


----------



## User 99 (Sep 30, 2018)

Garcia, terrible pick


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 30, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Can I also say great credit to Butch Harmon for yet again supporting the USA team but keeping any bias out of his commentary and applauding great golf regardless of which side played it. 

Click to expand...

Butch is the man. Best commentator in golf by a country mile.


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 30, 2018)

Feel sorry for Noren - still only about to start 15


----------



## IainP (Sep 30, 2018)

Simpson,  Fowler etc showing some class, good to see


----------



## Oldham92 (Sep 30, 2018)

Poor show from Mickelson at the end. Even if you've got no chance you should let Molinari have the winning putt and the moment. Not very sporting really.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 30, 2018)

must admit that Sergio wasnt my idea of a pick as his form coming in was poor for him, but he played well and rose to the occasion ,big thumbs up Sergio.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 30, 2018)

Noren just gone 1 up on DeShambles..
If he wins the Wildcard scoreline will be 10-2 to Europe.
Tommy's picks totally justified


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 30, 2018)

Sergio. What a hero. Sorry to have ever doubted him, showed up huge this week. Ryder Cup legend - proven by the fact heâ€™s now the leading point scorer.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 30, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Butch is the man. Best commentator in golf by a country mile.
		
Click to expand...

Such a pleasure not having Mark Roe ruining the commentary and the experience.

Dulcet monotone condescending horrendous commentator.


----------



## IanM (Sep 30, 2018)

Football, rugby. Cricket.... Na...thereâ€™s nothing like the Ryder Cup!


----------



## dewsweeper (Sep 30, 2018)

It's official.
Thomas is a better captain than many of our forum experts.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 30, 2018)

Paddy having a wee bit of fun with the crowd there, nowt malicious in that.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 30, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Paddy having a wee bit of fun with the crowd there, nowt malicious in that.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Butch read that wrong.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 30, 2018)

They didnâ€™t show the whole crowd shushing Reed first before he took his putt. Made out to be a lot worse than it actually was. He also threw his ball to a kid after. Iâ€™m as big a Reed hater as anyone but he did nothing wrong there.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 30, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Agreed. Butch read that wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, probably the only thing he has read wrong this week.


----------



## User 99 (Sep 30, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Paddy having a wee bit of fun with the crowd there, nowt malicious in that.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, it was tongue in cheek.


----------



## paddyc (Sep 30, 2018)

Well I said at the start I fancied us to do it and yes it got a bit dodgy at one stage but,,,,,,,,,,get in there, fantastic win,superb team effort and Bjorn did amazing job with his picks, the pairings and set up of the course. How good would be to be part of that team tonight.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 30, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			They didnâ€™t show the whole crowd shushing Reed first before he took his putt. Made out to be a lot worse than it actually was. He also threw his ball to a kid after. Iâ€™m as big a Reed hater as anyone but he did nothing wrong there.
		
Click to expand...

Hadn't realised that the crowd were shushing him first but he was grinning as he shushed them back and immediately dropped his putter to applaud them.  I'm no great fan of him but nowt wrong there, indeed I actually warmed to him a bit.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 30, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Paddy having a wee bit of fun with the crowd there, nowt malicious in that.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Almost a mickey take of himself. Butch doesn't seem to like him at all - which is entirely understandable


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 30, 2018)

Tommy loving every single minute!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 30, 2018)

Is it time they did something official to sort out the mess that is the outstanding games playing their way through the party?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 30, 2018)

I've missed today's action, been ill, and haven't followed this thread but time to own up. I posted previously that Garcia shouldn't have been near this team. I also thought Poulter's pick was sentimental. My humble pie is currently in the oven . I'm genuinely happy to be proved wrong. All hail Thomas.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 30, 2018)

There is plenty to go around for people ðŸ˜‰

Ole ole ole ðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡º

Smashed !!! That will do nicely


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 30, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Is it time they did something official to sort out the mess that is the outstanding games playing their way through the party?
		
Click to expand...

It's time they stopped this football chanting and guff. By all means celebrate but for France sake they've even lost the tee markers with games still on the course.


----------



## IainP (Sep 30, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Tommy loving every single minute!
		
Click to expand...

He's lost it!





In a good way ðŸ˜ðŸ˜€ðŸ‘


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 30, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 25615


There is plenty to go around for people ðŸ˜‰

Ole ole ole ðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡º

Smashed !!! That will do nicely
		
Click to expand...

Difference is everyone has admitted that, sadly you would still be arguing that you were correct.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 30, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 25615


There is plenty to go around for people ðŸ˜‰

Ole ole ole ðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡º

Smashed !!! That will do nicely
		
Click to expand...

Surprise surprise, itâ€™s pathetic. Can you not just enjoy the win without point scoring?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 30, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			It's time they stopped this football chanting and guff. By all means celebrate but for France sake they've even lost the tee markers with games still on the course.
		
Click to expand...

I'd dispute that; football chanting usually shows a little more inventiveness & humour, chanting this bland is definitely rugby union chanting 

I certainly agree with the tee markers aspect comment though.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 30, 2018)

I thought Bryson was a genius. Does he not know the US have lost?


----------



## paddyc (Sep 30, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			I thought Bryson was a genius. Does he not know the US have lost?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely ridiculous he made Noren hole from 2 ft.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 30, 2018)

paddyc said:



			Absolutely ridiculous he made Noren hole from 2 ft.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing ridiculous about it. He should care about his own record. Anyone who gets offended being asked to make any putt is exactly the sort of person you ask to make the putt.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 30, 2018)

I think Bryson is remaining very professional by trying his hardest. Could quite easily throw in the towel.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 30, 2018)

This isnâ€™t a victory for Europe,itâ€™s a victory for LiverpoolPhil. 


Letâ€™s all give him a blooming big pat on the back.

Seriously Phil give your head a shake,itâ€™s embarrassing


----------



## Oldham92 (Sep 30, 2018)

paddyc said:



			Absolutely ridiculous he made Noren hole from 2 ft.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's ridiculous to ever concede. Every player should have to putt everything.


----------



## IainP (Sep 30, 2018)

Fair play to the Frenchies for putting on a great few days


----------



## Imurg (Sep 30, 2018)

Noren feeling left out


----------



## fundy (Sep 30, 2018)

nice finish from Noren


----------



## Slime (Sep 30, 2018)

A huge shout out for the Danes.
Bjorn set the course up absolutely superbly.
Thunderbear, who we heard so little about, absolutely destroyed Spieth ............................. performance of the day.
Well done everyone.
Noren ........................... what a putt.
It gets no better than this!


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 30, 2018)

What a way to finish! The perfect ending.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 30, 2018)

What a finish.


----------



## User 99 (Sep 30, 2018)

Exclamation mark right there.


----------



## User 99 (Sep 30, 2018)

RandG said:



			The Poulter/Oleson/Garcia gives me concerns of getting points from.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 30, 2018)

so now its been won ,who is going to be captain in AMERICA.?my vote would be for Padraig.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 30, 2018)

Brilliant finish from Noren

What a proper smashing and fully deserved  -  some of the golf was just out of this world even more so when under pressure. For all the players to gain at least a win was superb- not sure if that has been done for Europe. Bjorn justified in everything he did and brilliant from his picks


----------



## IainP (Sep 30, 2018)

Hopefully Phil keeps his thoughts to himself in the ceremonies/interviews this time.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 30, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've missed today's action, been ill, and haven't followed this thread but time to own up. I posted previously that Garcia shouldn't have been near this team. I also thought Poulter's pick was sentimental. My humble pie is currently in the oven . I'm genuinely happy to be proved wrong. All hail Thomas.
		
Click to expand...

I've played lots of team golf over the years and it is totally different from individual stuff. You can be completely out of form but the thought of letting your teammates down can really spur you on to play better. I was always happy with Garcia and Poulter being picked


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 30, 2018)

IainP said:



			Hopefully Phil keeps his thoughts to himself in the ceremonies/interviews this time.
		
Click to expand...

He should have bitten the bullet when given the pick like Garcia in 2010 and told Furyk to pick someone else - lot of focus on Europeans form yet he was prob the player in the worst form.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 30, 2018)

http://www.bunkered.co.uk/golf-news...uryk-and-spieth-in-extraordinary-twitter-rant

Seems Reedâ€™s wife isnâ€™t a happy bunny


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 30, 2018)

Is that David Ginola doing the presentation?!?!


Edit: Yep the commentator has just said it is


----------



## User20205 (Sep 30, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Is that David Ginola doing the presentation?!?!


Edit: Yep the commentator has just said it is
		
Click to expand...

No one has slagged off the tv presentation yet. I thought the camera work was shoddy but why do sky not use   nick dougherty more??? Heâ€™s the best thing theyâ€™ve got, giving mark roe more screen time is embarrassing


----------



## User2021 (Sep 30, 2018)

therod said:



			No one has slagged off the tv presentation yet. I thought the camera work was shoddy but why do sky not use Nick  Doherty more??? Heâ€™s the best thing theyâ€™ve got, giving mark roe more screen time is embarrassing 

Click to expand...

Roe is just awful


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 30, 2018)

therod said:



			No one has slagged off the tv presentation yet. I thought the camera work was shoddy but why do sky not use   nick dougherty more??? Heâ€™s the best thing theyâ€™ve got, giving mark roe more screen time is embarrassing 

Click to expand...

Thought the whole production of event was shocking , camera angles , adverts at the wrong time. Always seemed to be behind the coverage on the radio and also the APP. Disappointing when I think itâ€™s there own production and cameras - there should be no reason why we couldnâ€™t see pretty much every shot yet must have missed loads


----------



## User20205 (Sep 30, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thought the whole production of event was shocking , camera angles , adverts at the wrong time. Always seemed to be behind the coverage on the radio and also the APP. Disappointing when I think itâ€™s there own production and cameras - there should be no reason why we couldnâ€™t see pretty much every shot yet must have missed loads
		
Click to expand...

Yep that was skyâ€™s event. Maybe there are technical reasons for the camera angles etc but itâ€™s better @ the open. It annoyed me also that the studio talked over the start of the 4 somes on Friday, and they presented recorded footage as live.


----------



## User 99 (Sep 30, 2018)

McGinley is brilliant in his analysis on explaining things.


----------



## User20205 (Sep 30, 2018)

RandG said:



			McGinley is brilliant in his analysis on explaining things.
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t disagree. Iâ€™d get rid of the old guard, give it to nick Dougherty, bring back his Mrs and have more proâ€™s to offer insight. I thought the radio has a more insightful line up. Sky seem jaded to me


----------



## User20205 (Sep 30, 2018)

Also, this might be unpopular, but poulter is irritating. Stop the chest thumping every time the camera is on you


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 30, 2018)

Phew that was awesome, what a weekend of golf. Get in!


----------



## Imurg (Sep 30, 2018)

So it appears I may have won some goodies from the Teeuplo YouTube channel...
Comp was to guess who would sink the winning putt.
I said there's be no winning putt and Mickelson would miss and hand it to Europe...
This week's lottery numbers available on receipt of bribes..


----------



## Piece (Sep 30, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thought the whole production of event was shocking , camera angles , adverts at the wrong time. Always seemed to be behind the coverage on the radio and also the APP. Disappointing when I think itâ€™s there own production and cameras - there should be no reason why we couldnâ€™t see pretty much every shot yet must have missed loads
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm. Haven't read this thread but the coverage was good for me and my guys in my Whatsapp group. Just shows whats good for one...

David Ginola was excellent. Was worried about Di turning up and presenting like it's a phone-in.


----------



## paddyc (Sep 30, 2018)

therod said:



			Also, this might be unpopular, but poulter is irritating. Stop the chest thumping every time the camera is on you
		
Click to expand...

Yeah your right mate-unpopular, he just beat the world number 1 and had another superb RC, can do as much chest thumping as he wants in my book.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 30, 2018)

therod said:



			No one has slagged off the tv presentation yet. I thought the camera work was shoddy but why do sky not use   nick dougherty more??? Heâ€™s the best thing theyâ€™ve got, giving mark roe more screen time is embarrassing 

Click to expand...

No still celebrating the European victory but Iâ€™m sure the ones who have nothing better to do will be along shortly.


----------



## Slime (Sep 30, 2018)

Wow, David Livingstone quits Sky Sports Golf!
He was good, damned good ............................ I hope Nick Dougherty takes his seat.


----------



## Piece (Sep 30, 2018)

Slime said:



			Wow, David Livingstone quits Sky Sports Golf!
He was good, damned good ............................ I hope Nick Dougherty takes his seat.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, unexpected. Cracking job in my book. Thanks DL. 

Probably turn up at Talk sport!


----------



## User 99 (Sep 30, 2018)

therod said:



			Donâ€™t disagree.
		
Click to expand...


I'm referring to his insider knowledge or on things that wouldn't cross you mind, the mentioning of how far back the ropes were, that is someone that has had a lot of thought put in to it, but it never at any time crossed my mind til he said it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 30, 2018)

Slime said:



			Wow, David Livingstone quits Sky Sports Golf!
He was good, damned good ............................ I hope Nick Dougherty takes his seat.
		
Click to expand...

Right move tbh - in fact prob should have let Dougherty over last year. Dougherty is very good - just need to get rid of people like Roe now


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 30, 2018)

Fantastic event and, in the main, well done Sky for great production. Letâ€™s not forget, itâ€™s an unscripted event with action happening at different parts of the course simultaneously. Picking up the action and giving intelligent commentary isnâ€™t easy almost instantly takes some doing.

As for the usual moaners, get a life. Do you ever say anything good about anything...?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 30, 2018)

RandG said:



			McGinley is brilliant in his analysis on explaining things.
		
Click to expand...

Apart from when he got loads of the stats wrong including the results at his RC - he is starting to become what Monty was before he left Sky 

Time to get more out of Laura Davies , Claude Harmon , David Howell.

Thought Donaldson and Wilson were very good for BBC 5live


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 30, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Fantastic event and, in the main, well done Sky for great production. Letâ€™s not forget, itâ€™s an unscripted event with action happening at different parts of the course simultaneously. Picking up the action and giving intelligent commentary isnâ€™t easy almost instantly takes some doing.

As for the usual moaners, get a life. Do you ever say anything good about anything...?
		
Click to expand...

No they donâ€™t,same people every time.


----------



## User20205 (Sep 30, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Fantastic event and, in the main, well done Sky for great production. Letâ€™s not forget, itâ€™s an unscripted event with action happening at different parts of the course simultaneously. Picking up the action and giving intelligent commentary isnâ€™t easy almost instantly takes some doing.

As for the usual moaners, get a life. Do you ever say anything good about anything...?
		
Click to expand...

All the time. Itâ€™s poorly done IMO, not a patch on 5 live and they donâ€™t fully utilise the resource they have. Promoting Nick Dougherty to the anchor role would be a massive step in the right direction. All this doesnâ€™t mean I have no life. You carry on buying a sub standard product if you wish. 

Iâ€™d get Andrew cotter in also


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 30, 2018)

Gotta agree with those not too keen on Mcginley. For me, the fact heâ€™s won it as a coach meant he would ramble on and just expect people to take it as gospel. 

I like a lot of what he says usually, Unless theyâ€™re discussing Rory.... albeit his impartiality has improved. 

Loved the final day, and as always it had its twists and turns. I think some of the performances could have been better, great performances by some of the rookies. Was gutted Fleetwood lost, think Molinari could have been oaired with anyone and still got 5 points tbh this week.

Chuffed for Casey too. He played some great golf, Iâ€™d imag8ne his scores to par were right up their compared to most. His passion also showed how important the Ryder cup really was to him too.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 30, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Fantastic event and, in the main, well done Sky for great production. Letâ€™s not forget, itâ€™s an unscripted event with action happening at different parts of the course simultaneously. Picking up the action and giving intelligent commentary isnâ€™t easy almost instantly takes some doing.

As for the usual moaners, get a life. Do you ever say anything good about anything...?
		
Click to expand...

A forum, on the internet, with people offering opinions and views!

Guess what!


----------



## User20205 (Sep 30, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			No they donâ€™t,same people every time.
		
Click to expand...

Not true. 1st time  Iâ€™ve given sky my feedback. I donâ€™t usually watch it. Iâ€™ve just now TVâ€™d this event. I usually have too much of a life to sit for 3/4 days. I just think for the resource they have & the monopoly they have, itâ€™s poor. Mainly the studio & rob Lee/mark roe.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Sep 30, 2018)

For what it's worth, where I couldn't get Sky coverage, I turned to BBC 5 Live.  Always professional, always entertaining. I am a big fan and enjoy the football coverage there too if I'm in the car on Saturday afternoon.


----------



## User20205 (Sep 30, 2018)

paddyc said:



			Yeah your right mate-unpopular, he just beat the world number 1 and had another superb RC, can do as much chest thumping as he wants in my book.
		
Click to expand...

Not critique of his ability, I do wonder why he canâ€™t produce in a stroke play event. Itâ€™s just that self styled postman nonsense really grates. He played well, above his ability IMO. He just looks like a bit of a knob....just an opinion


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 30, 2018)

therod said:



			Not true. 1st time  Iâ€™ve given sky my feedback. I donâ€™t usually watch it. Iâ€™ve just now TVâ€™d this event. I usually have too much of a life to sit for 3/4 days. I just think for the resource they have & the monopoly they have, itâ€™s poor. Mainly the studio & rob Lee/mark roe.
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t watch the studio stuff to be honest 8 hours of live golf is enough.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 30, 2018)

Norrin Radd said:



			so now its been won ,who is going to be captain in AMERICA.?my vote would be for Padraig.
		
Click to expand...

I'd like the most laid back guy in European golf.


Miguel Angel Jimenez. Cigars and pelvic circular movements on the first tee.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 30, 2018)

Merv_swerve said:



			For what it's worth, where I couldn't get Sky coverage, I turned to BBC 5 Live.  Always professional, always entertaining. I am a big fan and enjoy the football coverage there too if I'm in the car on Saturday afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

Had a busy 2 1/2 days so only really had this afternoon to watch so I didn't bother with a Nowtv pass. Listened to 5Live and it was just as good as seeing it..


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 30, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			I donâ€™t watch the studio stuff to be honest 8 hours of live golf is enough.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 30, 2018)

Brilliant afternoon of golf and pleased to say Europe proved my wrong in emphatic fashion. I enjoyed the coverage, and it's always the same people who complain about Sky's coverage. I would suggest the camera angles were largely dictated by the design of the course, the volume of people and under the instruction of the organisers. That said, how poor over the duration were the US team and how much did they pay a price for not having played the course before? Will they end up chucking Furyk under the bus?

Surprised about Livingstone but of all those involved in Sky's golf, he's not really engaged me despite being there for what seems forever. I'd like to see Dougherty to get the role as he's always seemed comfortable hosting and especially when they have their Open breakfast shows. He's done it, got the respect of his peers and comes across well


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 30, 2018)

Can't believe the compliments for 5Live. 

Had to resort to radio  coverage for a while and they succeeded in making a thrilling encounter sound as exciting as a Church Bazaar. 

Not helped by the most annoying know it all in broadcasting, Mark Chapman!


----------



## jusme (Sep 30, 2018)

paddyc said:



			Yeah your right mate-unpopular, he just beat the world number 1 and had another superb RC, can do as much chest thumping as he wants in my book.
		
Click to expand...

A driving range pro as I heard him described this week, beating the NO 1 golfer. That's heart, determination and guts. he had no right to beat him based on golf ability, but beat him he did. You have to ask how


----------



## User20205 (Sep 30, 2018)

jusme said:



			A driving range pro as I heard him described this week, beating the NO 1 golfer. That's heart, determination and guts. he had no right to beat him based on golf ability, but beat him he did. You have to ask how
		
Click to expand...

DJ was off his face???


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 30, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Can't believe the compliments for 5Live.

Had to resort to radio  coverage for a while and they succeeded in making a thrilling encounter sound as exciting as a Church Bazaar.

Not helped by the most annoying know it all in broadcasting, Mark Chapman!
		
Click to expand...

Never a big 5Live fan. Even when you listen to their football commentary it always sound full of near misses and action but go home and watch it back on TV and it often bears no resemblance to the pictures. Golf is even harder to convey to the listening public and while I respect what they do, it's not really works without the pictures. That and Mark Chapman really is annoying


----------



## User20205 (Sep 30, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Never a big 5Live fan. Even when you listen to their football commentary it always sound full of near misses and action but go home and watch it back on TV and it often bears no resemblance to the pictures. Golf is even harder to convey to the listening public and while I respect what they do, it's not really works without the pictures. That and Mark Chapman really is annoying
		
Click to expand...

Always the same people slagging off the BBC


----------



## IanM (Sep 30, 2018)

therod said:



			Always the same people slagging off the BBC

Click to expand...

and defending them?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 30, 2018)

therod said:



			Always the same people slagging off the BBC

Click to expand...

At least Sky are committed to golf and show most ET, PGA and LPGA events (plus a lot of the seniors) where BBC don't even really pay lip service to the sport and their coverage is frankly awful in my opinion. I get the situation we're in as viewers and the BBC don't really see live sport (bar the tennis, olympics etc) as important in their scheme of things. In a perfect world both would offer coverage and give viewers the choice but sadly it's the Open or bust for that and again, I'd prefer to listen to the sky commentators rather than an over the hill Alliss. A shame as in their heyday I can remember when BBC would cover ET events fully and well


----------



## User20205 (Sep 30, 2018)

IanM said:



			and defending them? 

Click to expand...

All about opinions..got one ?


----------



## GG26 (Sep 30, 2018)

Imurg said:



			So it appears I may have won some goodies from the Teeuplo YouTube channel...
Comp was to guess who would sink the winning putt.
I said there's be no winning putt and Mickelson would miss and hand it to Europe...
This week's lottery numbers available on receipt of bribes..

Click to expand...

He tweeted your winning entry - had a double take when I saw the name on it.  Good shout.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 30, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Fantastic event and, in the main, well done Sky for great production. Letâ€™s not forget, itâ€™s an unscripted event with action happening at different parts of the course simultaneously. Picking up the action and giving intelligent commentary isnâ€™t easy almost instantly takes some doing.

As for the usual moaners, get a life. Do you ever say anything good about anything...?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely spot on Bri, BBC donâ€™t show or commentate on every shot, itâ€™s impossible just like it is for Sky.
Even you attended these events live you wouldnâ€™t see every shot, so why expect it on the tv, as for the adverts, without companies paying for advertising weâ€™d be paying a lot more to watch.
Quite simple really, if people are so anti-sky, they could always choose to not subscribe.


----------



## User20205 (Sep 30, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			At least Sky are committed to golf and show most ET, PGA and LPGA events (plus a lot of the seniors) where BBC don't even really pay lip service to the sport and their coverage is frankly awful in my opinion. I get the situation we're in as viewers and the BBC don't really see live sport (bar the tennis, olympics etc) as important in their scheme of things. In a perfect world both would offer coverage and give viewers the choice but sadly it's the Open or bust for that and again, I'd prefer to listen to the sky commentators rather than an over the hill Alliss. A shame as in their heyday I can remember when BBC would cover ET events fully and well
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t disagree with most of that apart from making a distinction between the TV & the radio, which is done well IMO. 
Sky have a great opportunity, they have a monopoly, which they have paid for. I only watch the majors & Ryder cup, I just reckon with their resources & production quality they should be doing it better


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 30, 2018)

therod said:



			Always the same people slagging off the BBC

Click to expand...

Obviously I can't speak for others but personally I am generally a BBC fan.

However, I stand by my comment regarding the dullness of 5Live's coverage this afternoon. 

To me it was just another example of the low opinion of golf held by the bosses at the Beeb.


----------



## GG26 (Sep 30, 2018)

With the Sky coverage I do get a little frustrated that all the focus is on the first few matches, when they do have time to feature more on the later ones or at least let us know what is going on.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 30, 2018)

therod said:



			Donâ€™t disagree with most of that apart from making a distinction between the TV & the radio, which is done well IMO. 
Sky have a great opportunity, they have a monopoly, which they have paid for. I only watch the majors & Ryder cup, I just reckon with their resources & production quality they should be doing it better
		
Click to expand...

You do know Sky Production team won a BAFTA for their coverage of the Open last year, they probably believe they get most of it correct.


----------



## IainP (Sep 30, 2018)

My opinion is that the captain's influence on the result is often overstated, did like Bjorn's comments.
Sounds like Furyk is already being questioned.

Maybe the questions should be more about who from US played in French open this year, and who was their top points scorer....


----------



## User20205 (Sep 30, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			You do know Sky Production team won a BAFTA for their coverage of the Open last year, they probably believe they get most of it correct.
		
Click to expand...

You see the bit above where I praise their production quality ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
My issue is; camera work this weekend (open was good) was poor, ask Amanda?? And their studio stuff is really dated, & that stuff with Mark roe is painful. My point is they donâ€™t make the best of what they have, but donâ€™t let the detail get in the way of the anti phil agenda


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 30, 2018)

I don't think any TV organisation, be it BBC, Sky or anyone else that takes over coverage in the future, will be able to get it right all of the time given the sheer expanse of ground to be covered, and the fact that as the Ryder Cup shows, pivotal moments can be happening simultaneously on three or four holes. Of course we can debate the merits of the presenters and the commentators across all platforms, but like football (BT sports co-commentry team as an example) it comes down to individual preferences


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 30, 2018)

therod said:



			You see the bit above where I praise their production quality ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
My issue is; camera work this weekend (open was good) was poor, ask Amanda?? And their studio stuff is really dated, & that stuff with Mark roe is painful. My point is they donâ€™t make the best of what they have, but donâ€™t let the detail get in the way of the anti phil agenda
		
Click to expand...

Do one you k..b, I answered you directly, whatâ€™s this got to do with anyone else!


----------



## User20205 (Sep 30, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Do one you k..b, I answered you directly, whatâ€™s this got to do with anyone else!
		
Click to expand...

What??? Stay classy
Insightful post as always, do you work for sky??


----------



## MartynB (Sep 30, 2018)

Best Â£18 Iâ€™ve spent for a long time in getting sky golf reinstated for the month.

Watched every shot Saturday and Sunday albeit a couple of hours behind, weird spending a whole day with your phone on airplane mode and not going online at all.

Incredible grit and tenacity by both teams today meant some uncomfortable viewing this afternoon.

Great not to have to listen to the dullard Mark Roe.

Sad DL leaving, think he is a class act.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 30, 2018)

therod said:



			You see the bit above where I praise their production quality ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
My issue is; camera work this weekend (open was good) was poor, ask Amanda?? And their studio stuff is really dated, & that stuff with Mark roe is painful. My point is they donâ€™t make the best of what they have, but donâ€™t let the detail get in the way of the anti phil agenda
		
Click to expand...

Agree that some of Sky's coverage this weekend was poor with interviews being shown at the expense of live action.

BTW I thought Mark Roe (terrible commentator) was not involved in the broadcasts.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 30, 2018)

therod said:



			What??? Stay classy
Insightful post as always, do you work for sky??
		
Click to expand...

I made a genuine reply to you, if you want to turn it in to something else, count me out, sometimes you should read the post and not the poster.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 30, 2018)

[QUOTE="therod, post: 1895094, but donâ€™t let the detail get in the way of the anti phil agenda[/QUOTE]


----------



## User20205 (Sep 30, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Agree that some of Sky's coverage this weekend was poor with interviews being shown at the expense of live action.

BTW I thought Mark Roe (terrible commentator) was not involved in the broadcasts.
		
Click to expand...

Yep it was the post round stuff really, the studio stuff is inoffensive but just feels dated, same format for years. They need to works their assets harder, anything with ND in, including the interactive stuff has been really good, he & that is the future IMO


----------



## Swingalot (Sep 30, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thought Donaldson and Wilson were very good for BBC 5live
		
Click to expand...

Got to agree ref Donaldson. He was very good.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 30, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Agree that some of Sky's coverage this weekend was poor with interviews being shown at the expense of live action.

BTW I thought Mark Roe (terrible commentator) was not involved in the broadcasts.
		
Click to expand...

Roe was on the highlights show 

What was awful for me was missing so many shots , when Hatton and Casey were out yesterday they hardly showed any of their shots , Sky seemed to do what the US coverage does and focus on the â€œmarqueeâ€ groups and players.


----------



## User20205 (Sep 30, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			I made a genuine reply to you, if you want to turn it in to something else, count me out, sometimes you should read the post and not the poster.
		
Click to expand...

 I have a genuine critique of sky according my opinion, some good, some bad etc etc, but because you and homer & others have an anti phil agenda (sometimes correctly) it gets discounted because the same old people are slagging off sky, Iâ€™ve never done that really.


----------



## User20205 (Sep 30, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			[QUOTE="therod, post: 1895094, but donâ€™t let the detail get in the way of the anti phil agenda
		
Click to expand...


View attachment 25616
[/QUOTE]
Yes mate itâ€™s nice to have some!! Do you want to borrow any ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 30, 2018)

therod said:



			I have a genuine critique of sky according my opinion, some good, some bad etc etc, but because you and homer & others have an anti phil agenda (sometimes correctly) it gets discounted because the same old people are slagging off sky, Iâ€™ve never done that really.
		
Click to expand...

You really need to give your head a shake, it has nothing to do with anyone else, I never said Sky didnâ€™t get things wrong, simply pointed out, TO YOU, that Sky probably think they get most right, especially as their production team were given a huge slap on the back for their golf coverage.


----------



## User 99 (Sep 30, 2018)

i'm loving this bitchathron


----------



## User20205 (Sep 30, 2018)

RandG said:



			i'm loving this bitchathron 

Click to expand...

Me too, what does â€˜give your head a shake meanâ€™? Is it English?


----------



## Jensen (Sep 30, 2018)

Well, I must be the only one glad to see David Livingstone go.
Smug so and so, goodbye, good riddance.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 30, 2018)

therod said:



			I have a genuine critique of sky according my opinion, some good, some bad etc etc, but because you and homer & others have an anti phil agenda (sometimes correctly) it gets discounted because the same old people are slagging off sky, Iâ€™ve never done that really.
		
Click to expand...

Let's be clear, not an anti-Phil agenda, but on his staunch anti-Sky stance I disagree and feel they have done a lot for golf coverage and some of their presentation stuff (Sky zone at the Open, British Masters etc, Open brekafast etc) has really enhanced the coverage. Granted, and as I've said before we can all argue about individual presenters (and that's not just relevant to golf). I understand where he's coming from and accept the point of view, just not one I agree with. 

On a slightly different and off piste topic, I'm hoping West Hill will give us both a chance to find some common ground and perhaps understand each other on here a bit better. Definitely looking forward to watching him play golf off his handicap


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 30, 2018)

Anyway

A few things that were prob a surprise to most over the last couple of days

Woods losing all four of his matches
Molinari winning all five of his
Spieth being smashed in the singles after being superb for the two days previously
The impact of both Garcia and Poulter on the event
Fleetwood bursting out of his shell with his celebrations to match his brilliant play
Thomas and Simpson being the best two players on the US Team
Furyk under using players like Finau and Simpson
DeShambles winning zero points

Overall it was for me a brilliant Ryder Cup -Bjorn imo got one partnership wrong ( Rory and Olesen) but everything else spot on - his picks , the order they played in ,the course set up and most impressively the way he spoke all throughout the event - reminded me a bit like Langer in 04 , he was inspiring and after all the talk of the US team being the best since 81 - they got well and truely stuffed.

Furyk and his players made a lot of mistakes

The first was the lack of players playing the course in the lead up to the event - only four rounds played by a US player since it was revamped - all by Thomas who was their best performer. Furyk Wild Cards - you cant blame him for Woods and DeShambles everyone would have picked them and thought they would steamroller people whilst Finau played well but picking Mickleson was a master stroke for Europe - and then some of the pairings were mad and whilst Europe were superb throughout - the US gave them a great help.

What they do at Whilstling Straits will be interesting- can they make that course a biridie fest ?

On another note I was disappointed with at times the way the crowd reacted - booing players , cheering poor shots - issues with fans with players, I hope itâ€™s not creeping towards Brookline levels again - if so the next one could be very volatile


----------



## User 99 (Sep 30, 2018)

Has anyone actually mentioned Stenson, 3-0 and seems no one has given him any credit.


----------



## User20205 (Sep 30, 2018)

I too was surprised at Tiger, but think he was unlucky running into Molinari & fleetwood on the first two days. But heâ€™s 40+ with a dodgy back so backing up on consecutive weeks is tough. 

 I heard (on 5live ) the spieth is 0-6 in Ryder cup & presidents cup singles 

I wish JT was European! I like himðŸ‘


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 30, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Can't believe the compliments for 5Live.

Had to resort to radio  coverage for a while and they succeeded in making a thrilling encounter sound as exciting as a Church Bazaar.

Not helped by the most annoying know it all in broadcasting, Mark Chapman!
		
Click to expand...

"Chappers" is awful, he does it with NFL as well, asks absolutely ridiculous questions to his co commentators.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 30, 2018)

Bitterly disappointed in the quality of golf the US played this week. They really did gift the Europeans some holes throughout and so many out of form. I have to agree that not playing the course was a major mistake. I feel a little bit sorry for Furyk as some of the pairings looked really strong but nothing you can do against Molinari and Fleetwood in inspired form, Garcia showing patches of form and Poulter back to his RC best. Stenson almost a forgotten man with his record this week. 

Bjorn did an exceptional job and bar Faldo every captain for a long time, winning or losing, has been meticulous in their planning and execution of their plans. I thought this course was perfect for the Europeans and can see the next one in the US being set up for their bombers. Mind you, if their players don't turn up like this week they can play anywhere and will still get stuffed.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 30, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Let's be clear, not an anti-Phil agenda, but on his staunch anti-Sky stance I disagree and feel they have done a lot for golf coverage and some of their presentation stuff (Sky zone at the Open, British Masters etc, Open brekafast etc) has really enhanced the coverage. Granted, and as I've said before we can all argue about individual presenters (and that's not just relevant to golf). I understand where he's coming from and accept the point of view, just not one I agree with.

On a slightly different and off piste topic, I'm hoping West Hill will give us both a chance to find some common ground and perhaps understand each other on here a bit better. Definitely looking forward to watching him play golf off his handicap
		
Click to expand...

Yes heâ€™s pretty good off 5


----------



## Swingalot (Sep 30, 2018)

In Tigers defence a little he had  some shocking  partners and I can imagine he has not got a lot of patience in that department. Reed yesterday played the worse golf I think I have seen at that level, truly shockingly bad.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 30, 2018)

jusme said:



			A driving range pro as I heard him described this week, beating the NO 1 golfer. That's heart, determination and guts. he had no right to beat him based on golf ability, but beat him he did. You have to ask how
		
Click to expand...

Dustin played poorly and made some uncharacteristic errors, it happens.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 30, 2018)

No surprise from me with Molinari winning all 5 of his matches, no surprise he was Europe's top points scorer.

Certainly no surprise that Thomas was top of the Yanks points total either.

"DeShambles" what a pathetic comment.


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 30, 2018)

Great event and really enjoyed it. 

And seeing that miserable, grumpy, sour-faced excuse for a team player Woods losing all four and not cracking a hint of a smile all week was more proof that golf can live without him and that he should devote his time to things he enjoys like nailing hookers!


----------



## richart (Sep 30, 2018)

I couldn't care less about how the US played. We won a cracking Ryder Cup played on a top course that rewarded good golf. I was throughly entertained for three days, and feel exhausted now.

The set up of the course shows how to take length out of play, unless it is straight. No smacking it in to the crowd, getting a perfect lie, and knocking it on to the green with backspin. Set the rough up tough, but have greens that will hold a good shot from the fairway. The US players just didn't get it until too late. Justin Thomas their best player finished 6th in the French open this year, and his course knowledge showed. I too like the way he plays. Think I know how the course will be set up in the US in two years time.

I think every European won at least one match, which just shows it was a team win.

Bragging rights for Europe for the next two years. Don't you just love it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 30, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046444531422507008


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 30, 2018)

Forgot to add - Congrats to Garcia - top European points scorer overtaking Langer and Faldo during the Comp , RC legend and inspired. What a two years he has had. 

Onto the next one and which captain - think itâ€™s going to Paddy Harrington


----------



## User 99 (Sep 30, 2018)

PNWokingham said:



			more proof that golf can live without him
		
Click to expand...

Really, I think the Tour Championship showed the world otherwise, but hey ho, whatever you think


----------



## Mudball (Sep 30, 2018)

What a day.. got a lot of DIY done .. anything in a 10 yard around the TV is nailed or glued to something ..

BTW.. why was everyone wearing a yellow ribbon?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 30, 2018)

Mudball said:



			What a day.. got a lot of DIY done .. anything in a 10 yard around the TV is nailed or glued to something ..

BTW.. why was everyone wearing a yellow ribbon?
		
Click to expand...

In memory of the young lady amateur champion that was stabbed a few weeks back


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 30, 2018)

Re the discussion about skyâ€™s lack of footage. 

I think itâ€™s harder to fit more in than some would imagine. Letâ€™s say itâ€™s 6 hours from first tee off of the four balls, to completion of the last. Thatâ€™s 360 minutes. Now letâ€™s say each group go rounds in 70. Thatâ€™s 1120 shots. 

To show all of them would mean that every shot would get a whopping 20 seconds air time. Add into that that we want it live, so shots hit at same time would either have to be shown split screen, or shown in sequence. Meaning that the shots that were hit after those then get delayed. Iâ€™d imagine that within 30 mins of play, if we showed every shot weâ€™d already be 5 minutes behind â€œliveâ€. 

Logistically it just isnâ€™t as easy at it seems. 

I agree they seemed to stick to marquee players and maybe that should change. But seeing more shots isnâ€™t gonna happen anytime soon imo.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 30, 2018)

Fantastic captaincy by Bjorn and I think it's time to let him enjoy it all (and recover) before even beginning to decide the next RC captain. Not sure it'll be Padraig, although I hope he gets a chance at some point. Whoever it is has another top class act to follow and a lot of different challenges to overcome over in the US on a course that's going to be so different to Paris. I thought the Europe pairings really showed they were a united outfit, AGAIN, while the US look so disengaged and cold towards each other and proved they are again a team of individuals


----------



## User 99 (Sep 30, 2018)

Not much backing down from Alan Shipnuck but he does have a very valid point about the average of players on each side. 

https://www.golf.com/the-knockdown/2018/09/30/united-states-ryder-cup-future-remains-bright/


----------



## Grant85 (Sep 30, 2018)

All in all an excellent performance from Europe and, much like Gleneagles, everything went as well as it could have. 

The course set up totally neutralised the Americans and they couldn't handle playing such a tough course and keeping their concentration for 4 or 5 rounds in 3 days. 

The European picks worked unbelievably well all playing well and getting at least 2 points. 

The Americans did get some things wrong. I don't think this affected the result, but it did affect the scale of the result. 

Not playing Webb Simpson more was a mistake. He was more suited to the course than any other American. Playing Phil and Bryson only in foursomes was a mistake. But ultimately some of their big players didn't show up. DJ, Koepka and Fowler didn't play well enough and you can mix and match the pairings as much as you want, but you won't ever cope with some of your top guys not showing up. 

The American picks. I don't think you can blame Furyk for picking the guys he did. These guys were all next in line in the rankings anyway, so it's not like Tiger and Phil got picked from way back. If he had of stated that due to the course set up he was picking Kisner, Schauffle, Zach Johnson and Kuchar these guys would have so much pressure on them playing instead of Phil and Tiger that it would have been very difficult for them to perform. 

Molinari and Fleetwood - absolutely outstanding and the 2018 Ryder Cup, when it is replayed on Sky in the years to come, should rightly be sub titled 'Moliwood'.

Personally absolutely loved Poulter's match today. Absolutely outstanding to see him take out the No. 1 with such a great performance. Especially his 2 shots down 18. Possible that it will be his last display in a Ryder Cup and so fitting that it was in such style for a guy I have absolutely loved to watch over the past decade.


----------



## Grant85 (Sep 30, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Fantastic captaincy by Bjorn and I think it's time to let him enjoy it all (and recover) before even beginning to decide the next RC captain. Not sure it'll be Padraig, although I hope he gets a chance at some point. Whoever it is has another top class act to follow and a lot of different challenges to overcome over in the US on a course that's going to be so different to Paris. I thought the Europe pairings really showed they were a united outfit, AGAIN, while the US look so disengaged and cold towards each other and proved they are again a team of individuals
		
Click to expand...

My feeling is that Padraig has a few too many guys that he doesn't get on with to be a really good captain. Albeit I think the way he approaches the game is well suited, but not certain about his personality. 

If not him, then Westwood surely will get the nod.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 30, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			My feeling is that Padraig has a few too many guys that he doesn't get on with to be a really good captain. Albeit I think the way he approaches the game is well suited, but not certain about his personality. 

If not him, then Westwood surely will get the nod.
		
Click to expand...

I think your point re Padraig is why he may get the nod for the away match. 

Think Westwood will get the easier nod and have a home Ryder Cup.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 30, 2018)

I wonder how many pages of complaints there would have been if Europe had lost. 

Congratulations to everyone involved in winning back the biggest prize in golf.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 30, 2018)

Westwood, Harrington, Jimenez, Luke Donald, would Paul Lawrie fancy it?

Given the old boys network I'm going for Westwood.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 1, 2018)

Great result,  but I think the course was the real winner, punishing wayward shots .


----------



## Slab (Oct 1, 2018)

Well that was a great watch, plenty heroes (on both sides) not too many villains and lots of good golf

The Fri PM/Sat AM results changed things so much, I think the US started to chase shots (as you might expect) and inevitably more errors can creep in instead of sticking to the plan which might well continue to not pay off

Fantastic last putt from Noren and well deserved to give him a 'glory' moment after having to play on while everyone else celebrated

Shame we have to wait two years for it to come round again


----------



## shortgame (Oct 1, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Is Tiger going home with nothing..?
		
Click to expand...

La maladie sexuellement transmissible?


----------



## shortgame (Oct 1, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Surprise surprise, itâ€™s pathetic. Can you not just enjoy the win without point scoring?
		
Click to expand...

Everyone should leave point scoring to our players - and oh boy are they good at scoring points!


----------



## shortgame (Oct 1, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Roe was on the highlights show

What was awful for me was missing so many shots , when Hatton and Casey were out yesterday they hardly showed any of their shots , Sky seemed to do what the US coverage does and focus on the â€œmarqueeâ€ groups and players.
		
Click to expand...

At one point on Saturday with only 2 groups on the course they still missed lots of shots .  

Big + from me for N.D
Would like to see Di back too
Big + too for more Dame Laura 
Lose Roe
Butch was great as ever


----------



## shortgame (Oct 1, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Overall it was for me a brilliant Ryder Cup -Bjorn imo got one partnership wrong ( Rory and Olesen) but everything else spot on - his picks , the order they played in ,the course set up and most impressively the way he spoke all throughout the event - reminded me a bit like Langer in 04 , he was inspiring
		
Click to expand...

 this. 100%. ðŸ‘


----------



## dewsweeper (Oct 1, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Anyway

A few things that were prob a surprise to most over the last couple of days

Woods losing all four of his matches
Molinari winning all five of his
Spieth being smashed in the singles after being superb for the two days previously
The impact of both Garcia and Poulter on the event
Fleetwood bursting out of his shell with his celebrations to match his brilliant play
Thomas and Simpson being the best two players on the US Team
Furyk under using players like Finau and Simpson
DeShambles winning zero points

Overall it was for me a brilliant Ryder Cup -Bjorn imo got one partnership wrong ( Rory and Olesen) but everything else spot on - his picks , the order they played in ,the course set up and most impressively the way he spoke all throughout the event - reminded me a bit like Langer in 04 , he was inspiring and after all the talk of the US team being the best since 81 - they got well and truely stuffed.

Furyk and his players made a lot of mistakes

The first was the lack of players playing the course in the lead up to the event - only four rounds played by a US player since it was revamped - all by Thomas who was their best performer. Furyk Wild Cards - you cant blame him for Woods and DeShambles everyone would have picked them and thought they would steamroller people whilst Finau played well but picking Mickleson was a master stroke for Europe - and then some of the pairings were mad and whilst Europe were superb throughout - the US gave them a great help.

What they do at Whilstling Straits will be interesting- can they make that course a biridie fest ?

On another note I was disappointed with at times the way the crowd reacted - booing players , cheering poor shots - issues with fans with players, I hope itâ€™s not creeping towards Brookline levels again - if so the next one could be very volatile
		
Click to expand...

Very good summary.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 1, 2018)

http://www.bunkered.co.uk/golf-news/patrick-reed-takes-pop-at-jordan-spieth-for-causing-break-up

Well itâ€™s started already 

And Reed has a point , all personal feelings should go out of the window when it comes to RC - it should always be about the collective yet Spieth wanted his own personal feelings to override whatâ€™s best for the team - itâ€™s something that the US just donâ€™t get in RC

Spieth and Reed as a pair were superb , Thomas would be able to play with anyone


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 1, 2018)

Perhaps itâ€™s just me, but I canâ€™t say I was totally convinced Michelson putting his tee shot into the water wasnâ€™t premeditated.


----------



## shortgame (Oct 1, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



http://www.bunkered.co.uk/golf-news/patrick-reed-takes-pop-at-jordan-spieth-for-causing-break-up

Well itâ€™s started already

And Reed has a point , all personal feelings should go out of the window when it comes to RC - it should always be about the collective yet Spieth wanted his own personal feelings to override whatâ€™s best for the team - itâ€™s something that the US just donâ€™t get in RC

Spieth and Reed as a pair were superb , Thomas would be able to play with anyone
		
Click to expand...

Add the fact that Reed has to see himself as 'The Man' so partnering him with Woods is an even worse decision


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 1, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046417971265110017
Never heard of Alan Shipnuck until this week but the players certainly did


----------



## User 99 (Oct 1, 2018)

I watched the press conference and it was very awkward between those two at the table. As for Shipnuck, The link I posted last night shows he hadn't changed his mind and has a good point about the average of the teams going forward.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 1, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



http://www.bunkered.co.uk/golf-news/patrick-reed-takes-pop-at-jordan-spieth-for-causing-break-up

Well itâ€™s started already

And Reed has a point , all personal feelings should go out of the window when it comes to RC - it should always be about the collective yet Spieth wanted his own personal feelings to override whatâ€™s best for the team - itâ€™s something that the US just donâ€™t get in RC

Spieth and Reed as a pair were superb , Thomas would be able to play with anyone
		
Click to expand...


Nonsense about Spieth. Spieth and Thomas are very good mates, they play together, they practice together, they holiday together. Simply they gel and they know each others games. Given the choice of playing in a match with someone who's game you know inside out and trust over someone who you don't its a no brainer. Thomas hasn't played Ryder Cup before, Spieth has therefore playing with a trusted mate is a big advantage and to be honest it wasn't that pairing that let Captain Furyk or Team USA down.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 1, 2018)

Next day, cold light of day. Interesting post someone made earlier about the Wildcard picks for the US. Easy to hammer Furyk now, easy to hammer the losing captain. Finau is a birdie machine and deserved to be picked. De Chambeau has been in great form and was a nailed on pick. He should have had a half yesterday, great last hole from him when mayhem was surrounding him. 

The two to leave out then were Woods and Mickleson. With all the current love for Tiger, his standing in the game and in the US, it was inconceivable that he would be left out. You look at his record, you look at the course and you leave him out but blimey, imagine the pressure on Furyk had he done that. Mickleson was out of form and should not have been taken, particularly on that course. That, he can be criticised for.

The obvious one to take, having seen the course, would be Zach Johnson. He plots his way around a course, exactly what you need to do at that course. I don't know enough about Schauffle to know if he would have been better.

Either way, Furyk will get the stick that Clarke got last time. He picked Wild Cards that didn't pay off. Bjorn picked similar Wild Cards in Poulter and Garcia yet they worked for him. Tough being a captain, everyone is wise before and after the event.

The best comment of the week for me came on Saturday afternoon from Butch. 'To play this course you have to be on the short stuff. The Europeans have been better at that than the Americans'. He also added, 'I wish more tournaments were played on courses like this, it is how golf should be played'. Wise words from Butch.


----------



## Smasher (Oct 1, 2018)

Slab said:



			Well that was a great watch, plenty heroes (on both sides) not too many villains and lots of good golf

The Fri PM/Sat AM results changed things so much, I think the US started to chase shots (as you might expect) and inevitably more errors can creep in instead of sticking to the plan which might well continue to not pay off

*Fantastic last putt from Noren and well deserved to give him a 'glory' moment after having to play on while everyone else celebrated*

Shame we have to wait two years for it to come round again
		
Click to expand...

100% this, i felt for him having to continue and miss all the celebrations.
So glad he got his own 'moment', it will probably become the replayed moment when this one is looked back on (think Langers miss etc).


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 1, 2018)

Very interesting to see the stats from the Ryder Cup.

Rory was the worst driver of the ball in the European team, only Olesen was below him and that was because he didn't hit enough drives over the four days to count his stats. Stenson was the most accurate European with over 70% of fairways hit.


----------



## shortgame (Oct 1, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The two to leave out then were Woods and Mickleson. With all the current love for Tiger, his standing in the game and in the US, it was inconceivable that he would be left out. You look at his record, you look at the course and you leave him out but blimey, imagine the pressure on Furyk had he done that. Mickleson was out of form and should not have been taken, particularly on that course.
		
Click to expand...

That's how I see it too.

Those 2 have also been a big problem for the US in many past events for several reasons (on and off the course).

Too big to drop with no doubt commercial and other pressures to ensure they're selected.

Not to Tiger bash as that's been done to death but again we saw the real him. And the real Phil.  Not the version that's been presented to mitigate against their recent bad press.  Cynical I know.

Compare against Poulter who really is not generally in the same league - says it all.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 1, 2018)

Smasher said:



			100% this, i felt for him having to continue and miss all the celebrations.
So glad he got his own 'moment', it will probably become the replayed moment when this one is looked back on (think Langers miss etc).
		
Click to expand...

This has got to be addressed for future Ryder Cups. 

The players didn't help either, you had Fleetwood running around like an over excited wee puppy dog, Poulter was dressing up in a stupid costume. Show some respect until the remaining games are over. By all means celebrate but have a bit of decorum and respect your fellow professionals who are still playing in amongst what can now only be described as a circus atmosphere. Bryson and Noren did a tremendous job of preserving their professionalism and deserve huge credit.

The "officials" couldn't even "protect" the course and the last games were playing in minus tee markers as the crowd had stolen them. That isn't on.


----------



## Big_G (Oct 1, 2018)

Wow, what a day that was yesterday, head's still banging

Set off Saturday for the long drive from the West Country down to Paris, was at the course 6:30 yesterday, was a bit chilly, people laughed at me for wearing shorts but was glad later.

Sussed the lay of the land, and decided on a spot on the 16th tee (well that worked out well later) approx 50yds from 15th green 100yds from 18th green, so could see 2nd shots on 15 & 18, straight down 16, and the 17th tee. Plus the bonus of big screen behind 15th green, so wouldn't miss much of the action during the long wait for live golf.

Amazing atmosphere from the moment we arrived, was impressed with the organisation by the French, not as polished as Hazeltine, but who can compete with the Americans for hospitality.

Course was awesome, well set-up by TB, not a putting comp like the last Ryder Cup. I swear some of the fairways were only 10yds wide, scary stuff when you bring the rough and the water into play!!!

To be at the front no more then a few feet away when Phil conceded was incredible, Tommy coming to us and high fiving us on the tee, and all the celebrations that followed were unreal and will live long in the memory. It was the sort of scene you watched on the highlight clips of previous Ryder Cups as you grow up, and to be right in the middle of was unforgettable.


----------



## pendodave (Oct 1, 2018)

Big_G said:



			Wow, what a day that was yesterday, head's still banging

Set off Saturday for the long drive from the West Country down to Paris, was at the course 6:30 yesterday, was a bit chilly, people laughed at me for wearing shorts but was glad later.

Sussed the lay of the land, and decided on a spot on the 16th tee (well that worked out well later) approx 50yds from 15th green 100yds from 18th green, so could see 2nd shots on 15 & 18, straight down 16, and the 17th tee. Plus the bonus of big screen behind 15th green, so wouldn't miss much of the action during the long wait for live golf.

Amazing atmosphere from the moment we arrived, was impressed with the organisation by the French, not as polished as Hazeltine, but who can compete with the Americans for hospitality.

Course was awesome, well set-up by TB, not a putting comp like the last Ryder Cup. I swear some of the fairways were only 10yds wide, scary stuff when you bring the rough and the water into play!!!

To be at the front no more then a few feet away when Phil conceded was incredible, Tommy coming to us and high fiving us on the tee, and all the celebrations that followed were unreal and will live long in the memory. It was the sort of scene you watched on the highlight clips of previous Ryder Cups as you grow up, and to be right in the middle of was unforgettable.
		
Click to expand...

How did you feel the crowd was? Seemed good humoured, a little boisterous, but not nasty or drunk/boorish from the sofa. There were a few negative remarks from some Aus journalists online, and it really didn't seem that bad to me.


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 1, 2018)

shortgame said:



			Not to Tiger bash as that's been done to death but again we saw the real him.
		
Click to expand...

"Not to Tiger bash but here's some hyperbole solely to bash Tiger."


----------



## hairball_89 (Oct 1, 2018)

Canâ€™t comment on the footage. Currently sat in Gard Du Nord with a coffee trying to get my head around what I saw yesterday. 

Atmosphere on the first is something to behold. Mind blowing, really. Walked most of the course, with our usual tactic of pick a group for a few holes, sit at a hole for a few groups, repeat. Until we decided to head to behind the 18th. What a decision! Looked a bit ominous when everyoneâ€™s was going mad on 16 and we were watching it on the big screens, but WHAT A PARTY afterwards! Will be trying to get a paper today as we were stood right behind the English boys as they were having pictures taken. 

The only way I can describe that course is a golf Stadium. Every hole has an atmosphere, every green a bank to sit on. The design of the 15/18th greens next to each other in that cauldron is something else. The sheer noise across the course, but utter silence at someone is taking a shot, was incredible.  

Totally unforgettable experience.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 1, 2018)

Phil is the only contentious US pick - the rest all made sense. Furyk would have been mad to not pick Tiger given how he was playing. He had a bad week - but he wasn't the only American to have a bad week and certainly wasn't the weakest player on the team. He played pretty well in the first fourball game but ran into the monster team of Moliwood, then on the Saturday he made 2 birdies, Reed made 0 and only came in on 4 holes, tough to win games with a partner that's stinking it up, prevented Tiger from being able to be aggressive. Phil, Bubba, Rickie, Reed and DJ all played poorly in parts - particularly Bubba and Fowler who didn't seem to have anything close to their a-game. 

Also - interesting to note Spieth is 0-6-0 in Singles matches in US Team competitions. 0-3 in the RC, 0-3 in the Presidents Cup. Bizarre given how good he is.


----------



## Big_G (Oct 1, 2018)

pendodave said:



			How did you feel the crowd was? Seemed good humoured, a little boisterous, but not nasty or drunk/boorish from the sofa. There were a few negative remarks from some Aus journalists online, and it really didn't seem that bad to me.
		
Click to expand...

From what I saw personally crowds were loud but fair, wasn't near the 1st tee so couldn't comment on there, it did look a bit manic 

Did have a moment on 16th tee when DJ's caddy lost it with a spectator, don't know what that was all about, guys he was having a go at were right next to me, and I didn't hear anything. Happened well before he had even started to play his shot, but not a clue what was said


----------



## ChipIntoBunker (Oct 1, 2018)

Great weekend watching the golf...only moved from the sofa for more food and drink.

Course presented superbly by TB and negated the bombers, however Justin Thomas had the know-how to adjust and played very well.

Everyone of TB picks performed...just compare that to JF picks.

I wonder if he fancies a crack at retaining it on USA soil?


----------



## hairball_89 (Oct 1, 2018)

Big_G said:



			From what I saw personally crowds were loud but fair, wasn't near the 1st tee so couldn't comment on there, it did look a bit manic

Did have a moment on 16th tee when DJ's caddy lost it with a spectator, ...
		
Click to expand...

Would agree entirely with this. Noisy, raucous. But fair. First was definitely manic! But again, silent when players were teeing off. DJs caddy had a pop at people on at least 3 holes then. I saw him do it at 8 and 11. Maybe he just liked moaning at par 3s?! That said, man DJ can putt! Was on 11 for his monster birdie. Incredible putt.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 1, 2018)

It's easy to Tiger bash after the event but his RC record is shocking considering how good his individual career has been. 13 wins from 37 matches is poor, I wonder if that entered Furyk's mind when selecting his wildcards.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 1, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046688393005060096
Man I love these two. Tommy's the man.


----------



## Big_G (Oct 1, 2018)

hairball_89 said:



			Would agree entirely with this. Noisy, raucous. But fair. First was definitely manic! But again, silent when players were teeing off. DJs caddy had a pop at people on at least 3 holes then. I saw him do it at 8 and 11. Maybe he just liked moaning at par 3s?! That said, man DJ can putt! Was on 11 for his monster birdie. Incredible putt.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't believe the putt he sank on 16, typical matchplay, one minute we're looking at Poults going dormy 3up, next the lead is down to 1


----------



## ChipIntoBunker (Oct 1, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Man I love these two. Tommy's the man.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely brilliant...and a new star pairing for the future.

They will have the biggest targets on their back for RC 2020 in USA


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 1, 2018)

We had a great time on Saturday, had 1st tee grandstand tickets which was good but only used them for the morning session, much preferred wandering about. Did set up camp on 9 and watched the morning groups come through, did the same at 16 both morning and afternoon. 

Thought the set up with the shuttle buses running from the station to the course was good, had the potential to be waiting ages but this wasn't the case. Did anyone get caught up at the station where the police were holding people back and everyone else just walked around them? That bit was a shambles. 

Also, 9Euros a pint and 15.50 for Fish and Chips after spending 400 euros on two tickets was a bit hard to stomach. 

Still enjoyed it immensely, and the wife said her birthday wasn't as bad she thought it would be


----------



## User62651 (Oct 1, 2018)

Interesting take on this RC from the other side of the pond  -
https://www.golfdigest.com/story/ryder-cup-2018-anatomy-of-a-beatdown

Lack of effort to actually play and know the course seems critical.


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 1, 2018)

drive4show said:



			It's easy to Tiger bash after the event but his RC record is shocking considering how good his individual career has been. 13 wins from 37 matches is poor, I wonder if that entered Furyk's mind when selecting his wildcards.
		
Click to expand...

It's poor but Mickelson has lost more matches overall and Woods' record is better than Jim Furyk's in the Ryder Cup.

But haters gonna hate.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 1, 2018)

drive4show said:



			It's easy to Tiger bash after the event but his RC record is shocking considering how good his individual career has been. 13 wins from 37 matches is poor, I wonder if that entered Furyk's mind when selecting his wildcards.
		
Click to expand...

I think a player as good as he is/was would always be hard to leave out, irrespective of record.

I think for some players its the career highlight and probably means more to them. That being said, in the pairings, its not all about one player. I can't recall who he's been with in the past, but this weekend he seemed to do ok to the turn and then just collapse. Saturday i thought he did well to take it as far as he did been as his partner was insignificant.


----------



## Slab (Oct 1, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Interesting take on this RC from the other side of the pond  -
https://www.golfdigest.com/story/ryder-cup-2018-anatomy-of-a-beatdown

Lack of effort to actually play and know the course seems critical.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure I wasn't the only one to mention a while back about the lack of US RC players at the French open. It was a gilt edged opportunity to come over a suss the place out under comp conditions (although didn't Molinari pass on the French open this year too and won on the PGA tour that weekend) 

I did read that USA were supposed to visit in Aug but I don't know if that was the players playing the course or just a scouting party


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 1, 2018)

Jimaroid said:



			It's poor but Mickelson has lost more matches overall and Woods' record is better than Jim Furyk's in the Ryder Cup.

But haters gonna hate.
		
Click to expand...

It's not a question of hating, just posing the question that's all. As Papas said in the post after yours, it would be difficult to leave him out but I'm just wondering if he was nailed on in Furyk's mind or if he had doubts about picking him.


----------



## Grant85 (Oct 1, 2018)

Slab said:



			I'm sure I wasn't the only one to mention a while back about the lack of US RC players at the French open. It was a gilt edged opportunity to come over a suss the place out under comp conditions (although didn't Molinari pass on the French open this year too and won on the PGA tour that weekend)

I did read that USA were supposed to visit in Aug but I don't know if that was the players playing the course or just a scouting party
		
Click to expand...

I don't necessarily buy this. A lot of them will have played a practice round around the time of the Open. You can do scouting reports and work out in advance how to play and if the players cared enough, they could have done this research and started practising the shots required... the fairway finders off the tee rather than the 330 yard bombs. 

I think ultimately they just didn't adapt their game or their practice as they were focussed on the Fed Ex Cup. 

Thomas was the best player for the USA because he is the best player for the USA. DJ may be number one, but tends to do well at certain events that suit his game.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 1, 2018)

Jimaroid said:



			It's poor but Mickelson has lost more matches overall and Woods' record is better than Jim Furyk's in the Ryder Cup.

But haters gonna hate.
		
Click to expand...

Why is anyone slight criticism of Tiger always regarded as hating?

Compared with his phenomenal individual record his Ryder Cup record is poor.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 1, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Interesting take on this RC from the other side of the pond  -
https://www.golfdigest.com/story/ryder-cup-2018-anatomy-of-a-beatdown

Lack of effort to actually play and know the course seems critical.
		
Click to expand...

I am in the US at the moment playing golf and in most of the clubs you wouldnâ€™t know the RC was being played.
Football and most other sports dominate the screens.
I actually asked one guy how the score was and he said â€œ whatâ€™s the Ryder Cup â€œ he was a golfer!
Maybe this is the norm in the US .

Only seen highlights but it looked to me that the us team are no good on a proper golf course that dosnt have 80yrd wide fairways. ( Rory to ? Whatâ€™s happening with his game?)
But it looks like they just didnâ€™t prepare well enough.
At the end we just played better golf and TB got almost everything right well done to him and the team.


----------



## rksquire (Oct 1, 2018)

Rory is in a funny position, heâ€™s clearly talented and loves this competition but he got the wrong partner on Friday morning and he took Thomas â€“ a fierce competitor - to the 18th .     However, I think he sees himself in a different position to what perhaps he ought to be.  He is hugely popular within the players group (although he polarises the fans) but he streakiness extends from just being from week to week to literally between holes.  We seem to say it every year, but this upcoming season is huge.  

Molinari â€“ much more about this man than the love in with Fleetwood.  Player of the tournament, and having won a Major (only European to do so) he was arguably always going to be the main man.

Tiger is back, but he is tired and heâ€™s not a team player.  Earned his spot on the team, his record historically is poor and that continues.  Tiger is Golf, but heâ€™s no Mr. Ryder Cup.

Jim Furyk â€“ what a gentleman, and extremely gracious. 

Thomas Bjorn â€“ well done sir.  I had my doubts, not necessarily about his captaincy, but more about the team on paper vs the USA.  Before the tournament, and especially after the opening session and a single point, it looked like a poisoned chalice.  But 16.5 points later, with the wildcards having delivered and the fact every player contributed, thereâ€™s no questioning your credentials.  The USA team still is stronger individually, but collectively and in spirit for this event, TB worked wonders.

Wildcards â€“ Poulter.  Sergio.  Henrik.  Casey.  The realties of this competition is perhaps you have to separate this weekend to general tour events.  Yes, you may be out of form, but what motivates you and those who will surround you?  The captain got these perfectly correct and they all delivered. 

Patrick Reed & USA chemistry â€“ the USA have phenomenal players, but they donâ€™t gel.  The taskforce failed to recognise thereâ€™s a natural togetherness of the European team that counts for a lot; Spieth, Thomas, Fowler, Xander, Kauffman, maybe Kisner (the spring break crew and perhaps the Open house mates of Zach J, Jimmy Walker) are probably better suited to form a â€˜teamâ€™.  The USA presser at the end was noteworthy, not necessarily because of the exchange between Spieth & Reed, but because there was evidence that Spieth, as a peer, seemed to have more of a say over team selection that Reed.  The omission of Phil, Bubba and Tiger will undoubtedly see an improvement in this area in the future, but is there a negativity or a clic now formed that will see the likes of Reed and even DJ on the outside?


----------



## Val (Oct 1, 2018)

I fear Rory is turning into another Garcia, he'll always kick around at the top of the game but his streaky putting means he'll narrowly miss out on wins. He's done amazingly well to win what he has already and I really hope he goes on to complete the Grand Slam of majors but I don't think he will.

Great result over the whole weekend, I had a fear of a pumping after Friday morning but still hoped we could do it. The Europeans are a team that plays like brothers whereas the Americans are just a team of individuals. 

Harrington being touted for next European Captain, I could maybe see Phil for the USA?


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 1, 2018)

drive4show said:



			It's not a question of hating, just posing the question that's all. As Papas said in the post after yours, it would be difficult to leave him out but I'm just wondering if he was nailed on in Furyk's mind or if he had doubts about picking him.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, it's a fair question but I found it more interesting that Mickleson is statistically bad too. My haters comment wasn't directed at you, more reflecting on an attitude in general that people are very quick to criticise Woods but not others in the team. Mickelson didn't earn his place, not only just for his performance this year but also his (IMO) disgraceful slaughtering of Tom Watson following Gleneages, which he's followed up by failing to deliver again! It proves to me that Mickelson is part of the problem not part of the solution. Mickelson is a pretty good example of why people in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.

What I'm getting at in a roudabout way is that I think Woods earned his place in the team this year whereas Mickelson didn't.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 1, 2018)

If Woods and Mickleson were on the edge of selection next time around, big if i know, would the next captain have the bottle to point at their records and say thanks but no thanks? The answer seems obvious to most of us but they seem to have quite a grip on the pshyce of US golf.


----------



## User62651 (Oct 1, 2018)

Think it's a bit unfair to question the Yanks motivation, I'm sure they're all desperate to win over here. In individual matches they were all trying as hard as they could. They represent one country, whereas we are represented by up to 55 countries technically, though perhaps 9 actually contribute - UK/Ireland/Spain/Italy/France/Germany/Sweden/Denmark/Belguim. So US should be more united by nature really. Every other house flies the stars and stripes over there, no lack of patriotism.

We grow up playing a lot of doubles golf, perhaps the Yanks don't? Is that a factor?

Furyk missd the fact that most of his lot are too wayward off the tee, if he'd studied that stat wrt the course chosen he could have perhaps taken a better suited team over.

Agree Furyk could've left Phil and Bubba out, Tiger earned his spot but seemed a bit off the pace.

Hindsight's a great thing though.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 1, 2018)

Jimaroid said:



			Yep, it's a fair question but I found it more interesting that Mickleson is statistically bad too. My haters comment wasn't directed at you, more reflecting on an attitude in general that people are very quick to criticise Woods but not others in the team. Mickelson didn't earn his place, not only just for his performance this year but also his (IMO) disgraceful slaughtering of Tom Watson following Gleneages, which he's followed up by failing to deliver again! It proves to me that Mickelson is part of the problem not part of the solution. Mickelson is a pretty good example of why people in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.

What I'm getting at in a roudabout way is that I think Woods earned his place in the team this year whereas Mickelson didn't. 

Click to expand...

Neither of them had their finest  hour but Woods loss ratio (21 from 37) is significantly worse than Mickelson (22 from 47) and more might be expected of Tiger as he is clearly the greater individual player.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 1, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Neither of them had their finest  hour but Woods loss ratio (21 from 37) is significantly worse than Mickelson (22 from 47) and more might be expected of Tiger as he is clearly the greater individual player.
		
Click to expand...

what are their respective rates in the singles?

For me, that's the only record that show's how they preform at the event.

Mr Ryder Cup himself wouldn't have won a point paired with Mickelson this week.....


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 1, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			what are their respective rates in the singles?

For me, that's the only record that show's how they preform at the event.

Mr Ryder Cup himself wouldn't have won a point paired with Mickelson this week.....
		
Click to expand...

Woods  4W 2L 2H Win Ratio 50%
Mickelson 8W 6L 1H Win Ratio 53%

So no great difference


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 1, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Woods  4W 2L 2H Win Ratio 50%
Mickelson 8W 6L 1H Win Ratio 53%

So no great difference
		
Click to expand...

Like you said, probably a little low for the calibre of players they are, but also not surprising that its a better ratio than when in pairs.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 1, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Like you said, probably a little low for the calibre of players they are, but also not surprising that its a better ratio than when in pairs.
		
Click to expand...

Their records, and to a large extent Rory's, shows that the mistake is for either side to rely too heavily on the "marquee" players.


----------



## Robster59 (Oct 1, 2018)

An interesting article below from Colin Montgomerie, especially the last couple of paragraphs. 
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/golf/20...le-golf-national-controversial-captains-pick/


----------



## Slime (Oct 1, 2018)

The difference between the teams was enormous.
USA, not a team but twelve individuals thrust together.
Europe, not so much a team as a family. A band of twelve very close brothers with Bjorn as their dad.


----------



## Del_Boy (Oct 1, 2018)

Re the argument hardly any septics came to play the French Open.  If the tables were reversed and the Ryder Cup venue in the US was played on a course where some tin pot tournament was contested do you think many of the Europeans would have turned up?

Playing the course regularly doesnâ€™t seem to hold back the septics in The Open


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 1, 2018)

Del_Boy said:



			Re the argument hardly any septics came to play the French Open.  If the tables were reversed and the Ryder Cup venue in the US was played on a course where some tin pot tournament was contested do you think many of the Europeans would have turned up?

Playing the course regularly doesnâ€™t seem to hold back the septics in The Open
		
Click to expand...

I think this is true to an extent, but the course is very different to your average US tour course.

I think Furyk had a tough time. So many of his team are not team guys, picks or not. So many really don't get on much either. There is a core of guys, JT, JS, RF, BK, DJ, who get on, and they need to build on, and then there are PR, TW  PM, BdeC, Bubs, who are a nightmare. I though Webb was a fair addition, and may be looking forward Shuffly, Kisner, Cantlay, can fill some gaps along with Finau. They need to build a team, and this mess wasn't.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 1, 2018)

Also, after Hasetine, PR threw JS under the bus, saying he had carried him round the whole event. He is then tee'd off when JS wants to play with his buddy JT in Paris. Wow, did he really think JS would wantbto play with him after that?


----------



## Del_Boy (Oct 1, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			I think this is true to an extent, but the course is very different to your average US tour course.

I think Furyk had a tough time. So many of his team are not team guys, picks or not. So many really don't get on much either. There is a core of guys, JT, JS, RF, BK, DJ, who get on, and they need to build on, and then there are PR, TW  PM, BdeC, Bubs, who are a nightmare. I though Webb was a fair addition, and may be looking forward Shuffly, Kisner, Cantlay, can fill some gaps along with Finau. They need to build a team, and this mess wasn't.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s where I think the septics fall down in the RC they donâ€™t appear to have any team spirit.  In my opinion they appear to enjoy the PC more. There problem I know


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 1, 2018)

People go on about the USA need to make a team and remove the individuals

Excuse my ignorance but if they are top 8 they auto make the picks correct? So reed (key twat) will always be in the team because he is a good golfer despite him being a class a knob


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 1, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			People go on about the USA need to make a team and remove the individuals

Excuse my ignorance but if they are top 8 they auto make the picks correct? So reed (key twat) will always be in the team because he is a good golfer despite him being a class a knob
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, and that is why I feel sorry for Furyk, although he then compounded it with his Captains picks, 3 of whom are not easy team mates.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 1, 2018)

The other thing with the build a team thingy, is that it is not just about Ryder Cup week. This is a 2 year process,  and it needs to be worked on for this period. It can't just be a 10 day project. Start building a team ethos now, for next time.

The Presidents cup thing works, becayse they always win. No pressure to expose the flaws.


----------



## IainP (Oct 1, 2018)

As the singles session has 12 points available it is easy to dismiss the team element for the US a little. Doesn't matter how close a team you are if the other team keeps holing the putts.

I can see a phase now where the home team keeps winning. The big upset being an away win.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 1, 2018)

IainP said:



			I can see a phase now where the home team keeps winning. The big upset being an away win.
		
Click to expand...

I think this is a massive point. The Americans are going to choose bombers courses, no rough, wide fairways etc, the Europeans will go for sculpted courses where accuracy is more relevant. A bit like recent Ashes series, it could become a little dull if they are not careful with fans only really watching the home event and passing on the away one.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 1, 2018)

Most top European players play the US tour and are away from home.
They eat / play and share rooms / houses together ,this creates a team atmosphere.
The US players all have their own entourage around them , but with private jets / helicopters they donâ€™t spend as much time together as the European players.
US players seem to have bigger egos than we do , maybe itâ€™s just the American way!

Patrick Reed is an example of not engaging his brain before speaking, 
Or does he just tell the truth?
We only know what the media tell us.


----------



## Val (Oct 1, 2018)

I'm not buying this not playing the course nonsense. They were there on Tuesday and these guys are the best players in the world. A few days is all they need to adapt their game and equipment to suit.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 1, 2018)

Val said:



			I'm not buying this not playing the course nonsense. They were there on Tuesday and these guys are the best players in the world. A few days is all they need to adapt their game and equipment to suit.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree this is what they do every week. Itâ€™s their job!


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 1, 2018)

Val said:



			I'm not buying this not playing the course nonsense. They were there on Tuesday and these guys are the best players in the world. A few days is all they need to adapt their game and equipment to suit.
		
Click to expand...

Trouble is though Val, the bits I saw, all the top pundits were saying  they were missing fairways, shots into the greens were short, putts left short. Course management wrong. Some pundits even saying the yanks are based in Florida and are not used to the cold weather where the ball does not fly or move as much. There was a lot wrong that the yanks just never seemed to get right.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 1, 2018)

IainP said:



			I can see a phase now where the home team keeps winning. The big upset being an away win.
		
Click to expand...

This. Whistling Straights will be 7000 yards, rough cut back and thinned, flags in the geometric centre of fast greens. Can see the Ryder Cup flip-flopping between Europe and the US for the next few years as conditions become more extreme between the two hosts.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 2, 2018)

A lady has lost her sight in one eye after being hit by an errant Koepka drive on the 6th hole on Friday


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 2, 2018)

Captainron said:



			A lady has lost her sight in one eye after being hit by an errant Koepka drive on the 6th hole on Friday

Click to expand...

That must be nashys new burd....b


----------



## shortgame (Oct 2, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			"Not to Tiger bash but here's some hyperbole solely to bash Tiger."
		
Click to expand...

Ha! Fair catch


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 2, 2018)

That was the first Ryder Cup I've really watched from start to finish, and thoroughly enjoyed it obvious. Right from the Friday afternoon whitewash it looked like we were handling the course much better than they were. Agree with all the comments about the US bombers not being able to hit a fairway. The course was fantastic. There were some real shocks in the singles, such as Fleetwood getting done over by Finau, and Olesen wiping Spieth aside in particular. Garcia more than justified his selection - the contrast between him and Mickelson was interesting. Both were out of form and chosen on past performance, Garcia stepped up and Mickelson didn't at all, so one gamble paid off and one didn't.


----------



## User 99 (Oct 2, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			. There were some real shocks in the singles, such as Fleetwood getting done over by Finau, and Olesen wiping Spieth aside in particular.
		
Click to expand...

It happens in every RC, someone always turns over a big favourite in the singles, Fleetwood getting beat didn't surprise me, Oleson pumping Spieth on the other hand was a surprise.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 2, 2018)

RandG said:



			It happens in every RC, someone always turns over a big favourite in the singles, Fleetwood getting beat didn't surprise me, Oleson pumping Spieth on the other hand was a surprise.
		
Click to expand...

Both mentally fatigued? Playing all 5 games is tough.


----------



## Mudball (Oct 2, 2018)

There is a lot of talk about why the Yanks failed (All hail Europe!!).  But for the perspective, all these 12 are the top 30 or so golfers.  They do this for a living..  SURELY they know better.   I can swing a club once in a while, but if I were to play a new course back to back, I will adjust my game second time round and I know what mistakes i made first time around.  I am not consistent or long, but I will play the course to my ability.   The yank were missing pars..  My society sometimes plays better than that.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 2, 2018)

Mudball said:



			There is a lot of talk about why the Yanks failed (All hail Europe!!).  But for the perspective, all these 12 are the top 30 or so golfers.  They do this for a living..  SURELY they know better.   I can swing a club once in a while, but if I were to play a new course back to back, I will adjust my game second time round and I know what mistakes i made first time around.  I am not consistent or long, but I will play the course to my ability.   The yank were missing pars..  My society sometimes plays better than that.
		
Click to expand...

Guys like DJ confuse me though. He's been world number 1 for quite a lot of time, but the only time I ever see him win it's driver, wedge, putt, driver, wedge, putt. That's why Butch Harmon's comments made a lot of sense to me, that the US courses are set up for you to do that, whereas Le Golf National was a course where you have to hit tight fairways with irons and they just weren't able to do it.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 2, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			That was the first Ryder Cup I've really watched from start to finish, and thoroughly enjoyed it obvious. Right from the Friday afternoon whitewash it looked like we were handling the course much better than they were. Agree with all the comments about the US bombers not being able to hit a fairway. The course was fantastic. There were some real shocks in the singles, such as Fleetwood getting done over by Finau, and Olesen wiping Spieth aside in particular. Garcia more than justified his selection - the contrast between him and Mickelson was interesting. Both were out of form and chosen on past performance, Garcia stepped up and Mickelson didn't at all, so one gamble paid off and one didn't.
		
Click to expand...

That is not a shock at all in my opinion. Finau is a tremendous player and one to keep an eye on, I personally think he's worth a few pennies e/w for every major over the next couple of years.


----------



## pendodave (Oct 2, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Guys like DJ confuse me though. He's been world number 1 for quite a lot of time, but the only time I ever see him win it's driver, wedge, putt, driver, wedge, putt. That's why Butch Harmon's comments made a lot of sense to me, that the US courses are set up for you to do that, whereas Le Golf National was a course where you have to hit tight fairways with irons and they just weren't able to do it.
		
Click to expand...

Also inportant to remember that world rankings are heavily skewed by US events. So what they are really is 'bomb/gouge/putt' rankings, not so much 'golf' rankings. So having a high ranking is not necessarily a mark of an all round great golfer - they all choose schedules which suit their game as well.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 2, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Guys like DJ confuse me though. He's been world number 1 for quite a lot of time, but the only time I ever see him win it's driver, wedge, putt, driver, wedge, putt. That's why Butch Harmon's comments made a lot of sense to me, that the US courses are set up for you to do that, whereas Le Golf National was a course where you have to hit tight fairways with irons and they just weren't able to do it.
		
Click to expand...

Its also why Tiger and Phil have won as much as they have done. Missing fairways by 40/50 yards is rewarded by a shot off of another fairway with a wedge back over some trees. Hardly a challenging shot for them.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Oct 2, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			That was the first Ryder Cup I've really watched from start to finish, and thoroughly enjoyed it obvious. Right from the Friday afternoon whitewash it looked like we were handling the course much better than they were. Agree with all the comments about the US bombers not being able to hit a fairway. The course was fantastic. There were some real shocks in the singles, such as Fleetwood getting done over by Finau, and Olesen wiping Spieth aside in particular. Garcia more than justified his selection - the contrast between him and Mickelson was interesting. Both were out of form and chosen on past performance, Garcia stepped up and Mickelson didn't at all, so one gamble paid off and one didn't.
		
Click to expand...


As some have said mental fatigue of 5 matches is huge which why Molinari is a standout winning 5 out of 5. Doesn't happen very often for a reason.

I found Spieth's loss less surprising, he's now lost all 6 singles matches he's been a part of in Ryder Cup and Presidents Cup.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 2, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			That is not a shock at all in my opinion. Finau is a tremendous player and one to keep an eye on, I personally think he's worth a few pennies e/w for every major over the next couple of years.
		
Click to expand...

Oh don't get me wrong, I'm also a big fan of Finau, I just meant based on the Friday and Saturday, where Finau had been slapping it all over the place and Fleetwood had been playing brilliantly.


----------



## Val (Oct 2, 2018)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			As some have said mental fatigue of 5 matches is huge which why Molinari is a standout winning 5 out of 5. Doesn't happen very often for a reason.

I found Spieth's loss less surprising, he's now lost all 6 singles matches he's been a part of in Ryder Cup and Presidents Cup.
		
Click to expand...

Be careful now, that sounds as if you are highlighting Speiths lack of bottle.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 2, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Oh don't get me wrong, I'm also a big fan of Finau, I just meant based on the Friday and Saturday, where Finau had been slapping it all over the place and Fleetwood had been playing brilliantly.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.rydercup.com/scoring

Thats the only list i can find, so it makes it a little tough to guestimate the scores for them during the foursomes.

But in their respective fourballs. Tommy only contributed one more birdie than finau.


----------



## fundy (Oct 2, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			This. Whistling Straights will be 7000 yards, rough cut back and thinned, flags in the geometric centre of fast greens. Can see the Ryder Cup flip-flopping between Europe and the US for the next few years as conditions become more extreme between the two hosts.
		
Click to expand...

7000 yds? be close to 8000 than 7000 lol


----------



## User 99 (Oct 2, 2018)

A footnote from the weekend merchandise, apparently it sold out on Saturday to the tune of around 6 million Euros


----------



## Mudball (Oct 2, 2018)

fundy said:



*7000 yds?* be close to 8000 than 7000 lol
		
Click to expand...

I am sure he meant 7K yards WIDE


----------



## Wilson (Oct 2, 2018)

RandG said:



			A footnote from the weekend merchandise, apparently it sold out on Saturday to the tune of around 6 million Euros 

Click to expand...

A mate of mine went Sat/Sun, he said there wasnâ€™t much left Saturday, he thought theyâ€™d re-stock but they didnâ€™t.


----------



## User 99 (Oct 2, 2018)

Harrington has just given a fairways hit stat from the weekend of 65% hit by Europe 60% by the US, also more or less confirmed he's up for skipper in 2020.


----------



## Gopher (Oct 2, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Its also why Tiger and Phil have won as much as they have done. Missing fairways by 40/50 yards is rewarded by a shot off of another fairway with a wedge back over some trees. Hardly a challenging shot for them.
		
Click to expand...

Too true, that's the way USPGA courses are set up - a 450 yard hole which is tamed by a 320 yard drive and wedge into a receptive green.  Even if they miss the fairway the rough is non-existant so it's a wedge over the crowd or worst case, a chip out to 80 yards then a half wedge into a dartboard green.  That's what the Yanks are used to and they couldn't cope with a course that has 20 yards of proper rough before the crowds.  They are experienced, multi-millionaire tour players so why couldn't they adapt..? 
Tiger 0-4... just lost his claim to be the best golfer in history in my opinion.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Oct 2, 2018)

Gopher said:



			Too true, that's the way USPGA courses are set up - a 450 yard hole which is tamed by a 320 yard drive and wedge into a receptive green.  Even if they miss the fairway the rough is non-existant so it's a wedge over the crowd or worst case, a chip out to 80 yards then a half wedge into a dartboard green.  That's what the Yanks are used to and they couldn't cope with a course that has 20 yards of proper rough before the crowds.  They are experienced, multi-millionaire tour players so why couldn't they adapt..?
Tiger 0-4... just lost his claim to be the best golfer in history in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Slight hyperbole on the Tiger point personally, particularly when he was let down by playing partners as well in pairs. Would we say Jack's record is poor as he played against weak teams before the rule change in 77 to introduce continental Europe. He only played one Ryder Cup after that point so perhaps that means he can't be a great. The answer is no as that's rubbish.


----------



## Gopher (Oct 2, 2018)

I guess it's purely a matter of opinion as to who can claim to be the greatest, as you say statistics can be skewed to prove any point..whether it's pre or post Europe joining the party, who your partners are in 4some and 4ball, whether it's a strong or weak opposition, home or abroad... so many factors so it's entirely subjective.  But for Ryder Cup competitiveness, sportsmanship, results, demeanour and team value, Jack has it for me.


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 2, 2018)

Gopher said:



			I guess it's purely a matter of opinion as to who can claim to be the greatest, as you say statistics can be skewed to prove any point..whether it's pre or post Europe joining the party, who your partners are in 4some and 4ball, whether it's a strong or weak opposition, home or abroad... so many factors so it's entirely subjective.  But for Ryder Cup competitiveness, sportsmanship, results, demeanour and team value, Jack has it for me.
		
Click to expand...


Whilst the wayward driving off the tee was a big factor in the USA losing I donâ€™t fully agree with the notion that they canâ€™t play the type of courses they encountered in France. 

They do ok when they come over and play in our open.


----------



## triple_bogey (Oct 2, 2018)

In the grand scheme of things, Tiger's Ryder Cup record means nothing to him. It's all about the real Tour wins and Majors. Tiger along with Jack just see's the 'Cup as just an ''exhibition''. 

Even Rory went on record saying ''not that important to me'' until he got blasted by the media/public and had to change his tune. He probably still stands by his statement. Because like most Hall Of Famers they want to be remembered in history by Tour/Major wins and not mickey mouse points.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2018)

triple_bogey said:



			In the grand scheme of things, Tiger's Ryder Cup record means nothing to him. It's all about the real Tour wins and Majors. Tiger along with Jack just see's the 'Cup as just an ''exhibition''.

Even Rory went on record saying ''not that important to me'' until he got blasted by the media/public and had to change his tune. He probably still stands by his statement. Because like most Hall Of Famers they want to be remembered in history by Tour/Major wins and not mickey mouse points.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but thatâ€™s complete nonsense from start to finish - just a completely ridiculous post along with being blatantly false


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 2, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Whilst the wayward driving off the tee was a big factor in the USA losing I donâ€™t fully agree with the notion that they canâ€™t play the type of courses they encountered in France.

They do ok when they come over and play in our open.
		
Click to expand...

Yes that is true to an extent, however they have learned how to play links courses over the years. A stadium course their mentality is "bomb it and overpower" the course.


----------



## triple_bogey (Oct 2, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but thatâ€™s complete nonsense from start to finish - just a completely ridiculous post along with being blatantly false
		
Click to expand...

Please, tell me what was false in any of my post??? There's reports everywhere of both Jack and Rory saying these things.


----------



## triple_bogey (Oct 2, 2018)

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/g...hat-important-to-me-reveals-Rory-McIlroy.html

https://www.golf.com/tour-and-news/jack-nicklaus-says-ryder-cup-not-all-about-winning

Took me less than 30 secs


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2018)

triple_bogey said:



			Please, tell me what was false in any of my post??? There's reports everywhere of both Jack and Rory saying these things.
		
Click to expand...

1. Rory has already admitted he was wrong when he said what he did and since playing in 4 RC has a totally different outlook 

2. Itâ€™s not an exhibition match - quite clearly it isnâ€™t 

3. Woods plenty of times has said the RC means a lot to him hence why he said he was desperate for a wild card and previously accepted Vice captain roles 

4. Winning points in the RC isnâ€™t â€œMickey mouseâ€ and there will be a great deal of golfers who value the points they have won 

5. As for Jack - yep just before the last RC he said the importance changed over the years - which was countered by Jacklin saying the importance changed for the US players because they kept losing 


The event is the biggest in golf - you just need to look at the reactions of the players and staff etc to see itâ€™s clearly not just an exhibition match


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2018)

triple_bogey said:



https://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/g...hat-important-to-me-reveals-Rory-McIlroy.html

https://www.golf.com/tour-and-news/jack-nicklaus-says-ryder-cup-not-all-about-winning

Took me less than 30 secs
		
Click to expand...

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....lf/rory-mcilroy-used-think-ryder-13313311.amp

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp....2010/sep/21/rory-mcilroy-ryder-cup-exhibition


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 2, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			1. Rory has already admitted he was wrong when he said what he did and since playing in 4 RC has a totally different outlook

2. Itâ€™s not an exhibition match - quite clearly it isnâ€™t

3. Woods plenty of times has said the RC means a lot to him hence why he said he was desperate for a wild card and previously accepted Vice captain roles

4. Winning points in the RC isnâ€™t â€œMickey mouseâ€ and there will be a great deal of golfers who value the points they have won

5. As for Jack - yep just before the last RC he said the importance changed over the years - which was countered by Jacklin saying the importance changed for the US players because they kept losing


The event is the biggest in golf - you just need to look at the reactions of the players and staff etc to see itâ€™s clearly not just an exhibition match
		
Click to expand...


Wrong again and can't admit it!



Fact is fact Rory came out and stated said what he said.


----------



## Gopher (Oct 2, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Whilst the wayward driving off the tee was a big factor in the USA losing I donâ€™t fully agree with the notion that they canâ€™t play the type of courses they encountered in France.

They do ok when they come over and play in our open.
		
Click to expand...

...???? 

I never said anything about them not being able to play the type of course they encountered in France.. were you replying to the right post or just talking jibberish?

As it happens though, if you think that Le National with its deep, lush rough and water hazards is comparable to an Open links style course then you must be watching a different game, or know very little about golf.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Nonsense about Spieth. Spieth and Thomas are very good mates, they play together, they practice together, they holiday together. Simply they gel and they know each others games. Given the choice of playing in a match with someone who's game you know inside out and trust over someone who you don't its a no brainer. Thomas hasn't played Ryder Cup before, Spieth has therefore playing with a trusted mate is a big advantage and to be honest it wasn't that pairing that let Captain Furyk or Team USA down.
		
Click to expand...

Forgot to visit this 

Yep Spieth wanted to play with mate above and beyond what was good for the team 

Spieth and Reed formed the most successful partnership over the last two RC in 14 and 16  as well as being unbeaten in Presidents Cup I believe 

Thomas and Fowler were paired together in Presidents Cup and were also unbeaten as a pair 

So if Spieth had ignored any personal feelings about any player and carried on a clearly successful partnership then the US could have had two partnerships playing well instead of one - but then the US players appear incapable of putting aside any personal feelings 

And quite clearly it was a lot of the pairings that Furyk put together that failed and was a big issue - the Comp lost on that first afternoon and the players he put out in the first Foursomes


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 2, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Forgot to visit this

Yep Spieth wanted to play with mate above and beyond what was good for the team

Spieth and Reed formed the most successful partnership over the last two RC in 14 and 16  as well as being unbeaten in Presidents Cup I believe

Thomas and Fowler were paired together in Presidents Cup and were also unbeaten as a pair

So if Spieth had ignored any personal feelings about any player and carried on a clearly successful partnership then the US could have had two partnerships playing well instead of one - but then the US players appear incapable of putting aside any personal feelings

And quite clearly it was a lot of the pairings that Furyk put together that failed and was a big issue - the Comp lost on that first afternoon and the players he put out in the first Foursomes
		
Click to expand...

Wrong again. It was a team decision.


----------



## triple_bogey (Oct 2, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			1. Rory has already admitted he was wrong when he said what he did and since playing in 4 RC has a totally different outlook  so would you change you're tune when thy whole of social media is on you're case. Bottom line is if he was to retire today and you asked him what was more important, his ''proper'' wins or his RC record, take a wild guess what his real honest answer will be?

2. Itâ€™s not an exhibition match - quite clearly it isnâ€™t Agree to disagree....or isn't that allowed with you? 

3. Woods plenty of times has said the RC means a lot to him hence why he said he was desperate for a wild card and previously accepted Vice captain roles (pre fused back surgery) he's said many times he's hitting the ball the best he ever has and that his back is getting much stronger with no hints of pain. Sometimes, as a fan or as a hater, you should take what he says with a pinch of salt.  And when have you believed anything that he say's anyway? 

4. Winning points in the RC isnâ€™t â€œMickey mouseâ€ and there will be a great deal of golfers who value the points they have won and believe it or not, there are golfers that don't. SHOCK HORROR!! 

5. As for Jack - yep just before the last RC he said the importance changed over the years - which was countered by Jacklin saying the importance changed for the US players because they kept losing As an ambassador for the game of golf, I'm not surprised he would say this. But deep down he knows his magical 18 will always trump the RC record.


The event is the biggest in golf - you just need to look at the reactions of the players and staff etc to see itâ€™s clearly not just an exhibition match
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Oct 3, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Forgot to visit this

Yep Spieth wanted to play with mate above and beyond what was good for the team

Spieth and Reed formed the most successful partnership over the last two RC in 14 and 16  as well as being unbeaten in Presidents Cup I believe

Thomas and Fowler were paired together in Presidents Cup and were also unbeaten as a pair

So if Spieth had ignored any personal feelings about any player and carried on a clearly successful partnership then the US could have had two partnerships playing well instead of one - but then the US players appear incapable of putting aside any personal feelings

And quite clearly it was a lot of the pairings that Furyk put together that failed and was a big issue - the Comp lost on that first afternoon and the players he put out in the first Foursomes
		
Click to expand...


We'll never know whether the different pairs would have won more but it was quite clear from the "task force", presidents cup and golf journalists that the pairings were fairly certain before travelling to France. The Spieth/Reed dispute has disrupted a lot, the two mentioned but also I think Tiger and Dechambeau had practiced and expected to play together. DJ and Brooks (although maybe not after the news stories) were probably going to play together more but then Rickie/DJ split that. 

Not the sign of cohesion was it, although saying that it sounds like the Rory/Poults partnership wasn't planned so still down to the golf on the day.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 3, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Forgot to visit this

Yep Spieth wanted to play with mate above and beyond what was good for the team

Spieth and Reed formed the most successful partnership over the last two RC in 14 and 16  as well as being unbeaten in Presidents Cup I believe

Thomas and Fowler were paired together in Presidents Cup and were also unbeaten as a pair

So if Spieth had ignored any personal feelings about any player and carried on a clearly successful partnership then the US could have had two partnerships playing well instead of one - but then the US players appear incapable of putting aside any personal feelings

And quite clearly it was a lot of the pairings that Furyk put together that failed and was a big issue - the Comp lost on that first afternoon and the players he put out in the first Foursomes
		
Click to expand...

Spieth and Thomas went 3-1. The only winning partnership for the US team. Furyk made some poor decisions, putting Spieth and JT together wasn't one of them. Reed played poorly Friday and Saturday - I seriously doubt sticking him with Spieth would have changed that. Jordan couldn't have won that match on Saturday on his own, just like Tiger couldn't.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 3, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....lf/rory-mcilroy-used-think-ryder-13313311.amp

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp....2010/sep/21/rory-mcilroy-ryder-cup-exhibition

Click to expand...

So after receiving a huge backlash, Rory mysteriously changes his tune and that's good enough for you.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Oct 3, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Spieth and Thomas went 3-1. The only winning partnership for the US team. Furyk made some poor decisions, putting Spieth and JT together wasn't one of them. Reed played poorly Friday and Saturday - I seriously doubt sticking him with Spieth would have changed that. Jordan couldn't have won that match on Saturday on his own, just like Tiger couldn't.
		
Click to expand...

It may be that it was the right pairing and best way to win maximum points especially with Reed's play, but the fact they won 3-1 isn't proof that was the best set up to win maximum points.

If you had to play three league 1 teams with a mix of man city first team, B team and u21s, then you could put them out as they are, first team win with better quality and the others lose. That doesn't mean it was vinidication that they weren't the problem and that was the best way to win three, when you could have mixed the quality first team players into the u21s and had three good teams, rather than one great team, thereby giving you a better chance of success.

If Spieth chosing to play with JT weakened three other teams and their focus, then arguably 3-1 with the others losing (so 3-13) is a poorer result then 4 teams going 2-2 (8-8) (figures just an example). It also though can easily be put on Reed who clearly is a difficult person to associate with.

It is semantics though as we'll never know, but I think a European captain would also get criticised if they made a raft of changes in the week which resulted in a loss.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 3, 2018)

I think it is fair to say that for both the USA team and the Europe team the basis of both teams will be there for a good few years. Molinari, fleetwood, Rose, Mcilroy etc etc. The same could be said for the Americans. However, the rift that has widely opened up in the American camp re Speith and Reed is not going to go away tomorrow. It is not and will not help the American cause in any way shape or form. So how do they deal with it?


----------



## Slab (Oct 3, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			I think it is fair to say that for both the USA team and the Europe team the basis of both teams will be there for a good few years. Molinari, fleetwood, Rose, Mcilroy etc etc. The same could be said for the Americans. However, the rift that has widely opened up in the American camp re Speith and Reed is not going to go away tomorrow. It is not and will not help the American cause in any way shape or form. *So how do they deal with it?*

Click to expand...

A square go between them, no mates, no knives, no jumping in?


----------



## IanG (Oct 3, 2018)

Slab said:



			A square go between them, no mates, no knives, no jumping in?
		
Click to expand...

That fair takes me back to school circa 1973 : - ) or should it be .' ^ \


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 3, 2018)

If it is Speith against Reed then I am lumping big on Reed. He wont break sweat.

Reed against Koepka would be closer, Koepka is a bull.


----------



## Big_G (Oct 3, 2018)

If we're heading down this road, I was only joking with a friend at the weekend, Finau vs Rahm would be the one I'd pay to watch


----------



## TheJezster (Oct 3, 2018)

I think it needs to be pointed out that Rory had those views BEFORE he ever experienced the Ryder Cup for himself.  Yes, he said it was an exhibition etc, but that wasn't from a position of knowledge, it was before he actually realised what it meant.

As soon as he took part he very quickly realised he was wrong, once he had actually experienced it.  So whilst he perhaps didn't explain it very well, Phil is actually correct on this one.

You can tell what it means to the players, they all want to be involved, heck, it reduced many of them to tears.

It may have initially been seen as an exhibition match many years ago (I don't know, I wasn't around then) but it most certainly isn't now.  Anyone arguing it is, either doesn't know what they are talking about or are simply arguing for the sake of it.

Tiger was hurting he lost all 4 matches, but what do people want, blood? The infighting within the US camp, whilst not very good from a team perspective, proves they actually care.

They just need to go about it the right way is all.  I'm sure they'll find a solution again.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 3, 2018)

TheJezster said:



*I think it needs to be pointed out that Rory had those views BEFORE he ever experienced the Ryder Cup for himself.  Yes, he said it was an exhibition etc, but that wasn't from a position of knowledge, it was before he actually realised what it meant.*

As soon as he took part he very quickly realised he was wrong, once he had actually experienced it.  So whilst he perhaps didn't explain it very well, Phil is actually correct on this one.

You can tell what it means to the players, they all want to be involved, heck, it reduced many of them to tears.

It may have initially been seen as an exhibition match many years ago (I don't know, I wasn't around then) but it most certainly isn't now.  Anyone arguing it is, either doesn't know what they are talking about or are simply arguing for the sake of it.

Tiger was hurting he lost all 4 matches, but what do people want, blood? The infighting within the US camp, whilst not very good from a team perspective, proves they actually care.

They just need to go about it the right way is all.  I'm sure they'll find a solution again.
		
Click to expand...

But even us lot who have only watched it on telly wouldn't dismiss it that way would we? Still seems a strange comment from someone whose whole life is golf.


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 3, 2018)

Apologies if this has been posted previously. very moving !


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047200265126866944


----------



## TheJezster (Oct 3, 2018)

spongebob59 said:



			Apologies if this has been posted previously. very moving !


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047200265126866944

Click to expand...

Stunning.  I have a lump in my throat


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 3, 2018)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			It may be that it was the right pairing and best way to win maximum points especially with Reed's play, but the fact they won 3-1 isn't proof that was the best set up to win maximum points.

If you had to play three league 1 teams with a mix of man city first team, B team and u21s, then you could put them out as they are, first team win with better quality and the others lose. That doesn't mean it was vinidication that they weren't the problem and that was the best way to win three, when you could have mixed the quality first team players into the u21s and had three good teams, rather than one great team, thereby giving you a better chance of success.

If Spieth chosing to play with JT weakened three other teams and their focus, then arguably 3-1 with the others losing (so 3-13) is a poorer result then 4 teams going 2-2 (8-8) (figures just an example). It also though can easily be put on Reed who clearly is a difficult person to associate with.

It is semantics though as we'll never know, but I think a European captain would also get criticised if they made a raft of changes in the week which resulted in a loss.
		
Click to expand...

However the crucial part in all this (the part that Loud Mouth Larry can't grasp) is that Jordan didn't decide who he was playing with, Spieth very diplomatically stated that it was a team decision before Furyk very graciously overruled Spieth by stating that it was his decision and he carries the can.


----------



## Val (Oct 3, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Spieth and Thomas went 3-1. The only winning partnership for the US team. Furyk made some poor decisions, putting Spieth and JT together wasn't one of them. Reed played poorly Friday and Saturday - I seriously doubt sticking him with Spieth would have changed that. Jordan couldn't have won that match on Saturday on his own, just like Tiger couldn't.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 3, 2018)

spongebob59 said:



			Apologies if this has been posted previously. very moving !


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047200265126866944

Click to expand...

Cheers for posting that.

Bloody incredible.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 3, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			However the crucial part in all this (the part that Loud Mouth Larry can't grasp) is that Jordan didn't decide who he was playing with, Spieth very diplomatically stated that it was a team decision before Furyk very graciously overruled Spieth by stating that it was his decision and he carries the can.
		
Click to expand...

â€œLoud Mouth Larryâ€ - using childish nicknames - would have thought that would be below you 

So when looking at the facts 

You have a team of - Reed and Spieth who percentage wise are the most successful US Ryder Cup team for a long time and you have a team of Fowler and Thomas who were unbeaten in the Presidents Cup , you have a team of DJ and Koepka who were unbeaten in the Presidents Cup plus there was Woods and DeChambeu playing well together 

So the â€œteamâ€ or was it Furyk decided to split up successful teams to form a team with two mates who did well and then other teams that were very and it had nothing to do with Spieth not getting with one and instead wanting to play with a mate ? Which was what Reed has said.

In 2016 Clarke got picks and partnerships wrong and you have given him plenty of criticism for yet â€œCaptain Furykâ€ seems to have been given a pass. 

Of course Spieth is going to say it was a â€œteamâ€ decision ( not sure what team though because clearly not a team Reed was in ) and of course Furyk is going to say it was his choice - that way it ensures that Spieth isnâ€™t show to be someone who only wants it his way and it shows that Furyk wasnâ€™t a weak captain. 

Spieth and Thomas were a goodnight partnership but then the way Thomas played he would have played well with anyone 

The US had strong partnerships and they were forged over previous Ryder Cups and President Cup - someone decided to pull them apart and it quite clearly backfired , the whole golf world scratched their heads when Reed was with Woods and DeChambeu was with Mickleson and as it transpired the picking of the partnerships from Friday afternoon onwards was key to the US losing the Ryder Cup.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 3, 2018)

1. Rory made a comment before experiencing an event when he was young - he has since said that after playing in the event he was quite clearly wrong about that comment - nothing to do with any backlash and he has explained it many times. 

2. You only have to see the way the players and fans to react to see it quite clearly isnâ€™t an exhibition match - they play for a highly valued trophy. Players playing in an exhibition donâ€™t celebrate the way they do 

3. If the RC didnâ€™t matter to Woods why would he be a Vice-Captain? Why would he take time out of his schedule if he wasnâ€™t interested in it , why jump on a plane straight after winning to fly hours across the Atlantic just for an event that means nothing to him ? 

4. Which golfers say that their Ryder Cup points they won mean â€œnothingâ€ to them 

5. Yes Nicklaus will no doubt have his major victories rates higher for him - no doubt others will think the same but that doesnâ€™t mean the event is nothing to them - It meant a hell of lot to people like Seve and other major winners 

At the end of the day as you are clearly a Tiger Woods fan and because Woods doesnâ€™t have a very good record in the event a way to downplay that poor record is to devalue the Ryder Cup and the meaning it has to the players. 
Only have to look at the video the European Team were show to see how much they value it , only have to look at the way players celebrate just winning holes or single points - you donâ€™t see that on the tour


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 3, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			â€œLoud Mouth Larryâ€ - using childish nicknames - would have thought that would be below you

.
		
Click to expand...

Wow!!!! 

Massive hypocrite alert!!!!!!


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 3, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			â€œLoud Mouth Larryâ€ - using childish nicknames - would have thought that would be below you

So when looking at the facts

You have a team of - Reed and Spieth who percentage wise are the most successful US Ryder Cup team for a long time and you have a team of Fowler and Thomas who were unbeaten in the Presidents Cup , you have a team of DJ and Koepka who were unbeaten in the Presidents Cup plus there was Woods and DeChambeu playing well together

So the â€œteamâ€ or was it Furyk decided to split up successful teams to form a team with two mates who did well and then other teams that were very and it had nothing to do with Spieth not getting with one and instead wanting to play with a mate ? Which was what Reed has said.

In 2016 Clarke got picks and partnerships wrong and you have given him plenty of criticism for yet â€œCaptain Furykâ€ seems to have been given a pass.

Of course Spieth is going to say it was a â€œteamâ€ decision ( not sure what team though because clearly not a team Reed was in ) and of course Furyk is going to say it was his choice - that way it ensures that Spieth isnâ€™t show to be someone who only wants it his way and it shows that Furyk wasnâ€™t a weak captain.

Spieth and Thomas were a goodnight partnership but then the way Thomas played he would have played well with anyone

The US had strong partnerships and they were forged over previous Ryder Cups and President Cup - someone decided to pull them apart and it quite clearly backfired , the whole golf world scratched their heads when Reed was with Woods and DeChambeu was with Mickleson and as it transpired the picking of the partnerships from Friday afternoon onwards was key to the US losing the Ryder Cup.
		
Click to expand...


You really have an issue with accepting what is truth and what is made up in your head. Even when people prove you wrong you still continue to argue. Its comedy gold with with it really is.


https://www.golfdigest.com/story/pa...as-about-to-light-the-room-up-like-phil-in-14


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 3, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Wow!!!!

Massive hypocrite alert!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...


Depends which "Phil" you are talking too. 

#cuckoo#


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 3, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			You really have an issue with accepting what is truth and what is made up in your head. Even when people prove you wrong you still continue to argue. Its comedy gold with with it really is.


https://www.golfdigest.com/story/pa...as-about-to-light-the-room-up-like-phil-in-14

Click to expand...

Again Iâ€™m not how you think that proves Iâ€™m wrong - Reed has said the partnership was split up because of Spieth saying he doesnâ€™t want to play with  - Spieth isnâ€™t exactly going to come out and say it at the Press Conference because he knows it paints Furyk as a weak captain and Spieth as a player who puts his own wishes ahead of others.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 3, 2018)

So when Furyk states that it was his decision that is made up too??




As I say comedy gold, LiverpoolPhil, the gift that keeps giving. Think you need to go back on the block list.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 3, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			So when Furyk states that it was his decision that is made up too??




As I say comedy gold, LiverpoolPhil, the gift that keeps giving. Think you need to go back on the block list. 

Click to expand...


Yet Spieth says it was a team decision ? Which is it Craw ? 

So itâ€™s a team decision or Furyks decision - or basically Spieth told him he doesnâ€™t want to play with Reed as Reed has said. 

All seems a complete mess - something that you crucified Clarke.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 3, 2018)

spongebob59 said:



			Apologies if this has been posted previously. very moving !


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047200265126866944

Click to expand...

And that spongey was a thing of beauty. Cheers me
Man. ðŸ‘ðŸ˜˜


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 3, 2018)

I despair.

Deflect and deny. You keep telling yourself you are correct, I'll bow out until some intelligent debate arises again.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 3, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			And that spongey was a thing of beauty. Cheers me
Man. ðŸ‘ðŸ˜˜
		
Click to expand...

Gave me goosebumps- especially when Olly spoke , just a superb video and you can see why it inspired them


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 3, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			And that spongey was a thing of beauty. Cheers me
Man. ðŸ‘ðŸ˜˜
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant and shows how raw Seve's death still is to Jose Maria. If that didn't get the hairs standing on the back of the European team rooms necks then nothing will. They looked pumped and you can see why. What a great piece of film


----------



## User 99 (Oct 3, 2018)

Am I the only one who thought it was very much over the top xfactor type production, hardly life or death was it.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 3, 2018)

RandG said:



			Am I the only one who thought it was very much over the top xfactor type production, hardly life or death was it.
		
Click to expand...

didn't watch a single shot, away with the wife in Glasgow


----------



## User 99 (Oct 3, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			didn't watch a single shot, away with the wife in Glasgow
		
Click to expand...

I was referring to the video that was posted up there, not the actual Ryder Cup


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 3, 2018)

RandG said:



			Am I the only one who thought it was very much over the top xfactor type production, hardly life or death was it.
		
Click to expand...

Looking at the reaction from the players and on social media it appears you would be a lone voice or at least in a small minority - most appear to suggest it hits the mark perfectly and is a very inspiring video to watch for the players before the Ryder Cup started


----------



## Val (Oct 3, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yet Spieth says it was a team decision ? Which is it Craw ?

So itâ€™s a team decision or Furyks decision - or basically Spieth told him he doesnâ€™t want to play with Reed as Reed has said.

All seems a complete mess - something that you crucified Clarke.
		
Click to expand...

Final decision was Furyks, that's the bottom line


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Oct 3, 2018)

Val said:



			Final decision was Furyks, that's the bottom line
		
Click to expand...

Cause Stone Cold said so!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 5, 2018)

https://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/news...playable-166614/amp?__twitter_impression=true

Seems that Mickleson said the course was unplayable and that he wonâ€™t play a course like that again.


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 5, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/news...playable-166614/amp?__twitter_impression=true

Seems that Mickleson said the course was unplayable and that he wonâ€™t play a course like that again.
		
Click to expand...

"almost" and he clearly emphasises that he means for his enjoyment.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 5, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/news...playable-166614/amp?__twitter_impression=true

Seems that Mickleson said the course was unplayable and that he wonâ€™t play a course like that again.
		
Click to expand...

Did he actually play then.... thought he just hacked his way round, never once looked happy to be there


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 5, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/news...playable-166614/amp?__twitter_impression=true

Seems that Mickleson said the course was unplayable and that he wonâ€™t play a course like that again.
		
Click to expand...

Haha, those quotes are actually laughable. Basically saying he only wants to play easy courses. Fair enough to admit that I suppose. Makes a mockery of him being picked as a wildcard though, Furyk should have just asked him beforehand so he could have told him he doesn't play courses like that.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 5, 2018)

That is surely another smack in the chops for the statement that the US team was properly prepared. If Mickelson had played it earlier, if Furyk had seen the layout and engaged his brain then surely they could have come to this conclusion before he car crashed. 

I accept that Bjorn may have requested that the rough be brought in a little more than for the French open but they would have seen the general lay of the land and worked out what was going to happen. The equivalent is that for the next Ryder Cup the Europeans take someone who drives it 230 dead straight. No use on the bombers course we already know the US are going to prepare. Captain's pick going forward are going to have to think of this perhaps more than they have in the past as the course choices become more home driven.


----------



## drdel (Oct 5, 2018)

I guess PM's comments mean they will request a change of venue - perhaps Texas might be wide enough!


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 5, 2018)

Thatâ€™s pathetic from Mickelson gone down in my estermation now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 7, 2018)

On Thursday I had unique access to a round table with Ryder Cup player and captain Ian Woosnam, and former European team members Jean Van De Velde, Peter Baker and Thomas Levet for a round table discussion on all things Ryder Cup. I was only supposed to have 15 minutes with them and it was filmed by European Tour productions (and he walked through my static camera shot several times) but as you'll see once they started talking it was hard to stop them. A very interesting insight and even if you hate my youtube channel and it's content, please try and see past that as this is a one off opportunity to here four ex Ryder cup members (and a winning captain) speaking. I hope you find it as interesting as I did


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 7, 2018)

Mickelson throwing his toys again? Surely some mistake? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048518222943854592


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 7, 2018)

Gopher said:



			...????

I never said anything about them not being able to play the type of course they encountered in France.. were you replying to the right post or just talking jibberish?

As it happens though, if you think that Le National with its deep, lush rough and water hazards is comparable to an Open links style course then you must be watching a different game, or know very little about golf.
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t know what you are on about , you  said the Yanks couldnâ€™t cope with playing a course with 20 yards of proper rough like the course in France. 

There are plenty of our Open courses with deep rough.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 8, 2018)

I'm just back from the USA and watched the 4 ball on the first day at home then some of Saturday's  and Sunday  golf Ã²n their coverage - God theirs is awful, the Golf Channel should be more accurately called the "Advert Channel" it seemed like 2 minutes of golf and 10 minutes of adverts, they missed vital shots because " while we were away ..... "  and worst of all, every so often the had a new advert thing called "playing through" where the screen devided into 2 thirds and 1 third and ads were shown on the larger section for ages???  

I nearly put my foot through the hotel tv ðŸ¤


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 8, 2018)

chrisd said:



			I'm just back from the USA and watched the 4 ball on the first day at home then some of Saturday's  and Sunday  golf Ã²n their coverage - God theirs is awful, the Golf Channel should be more accurately called the "Advert Channel" it seemed like 2 minutes of golf and 10 minutes of adverts, they missed vital shots because " while we were away ..... "  and worst of all, every so often the had a new advert thing called "playing through" where the screen devided into 2 thirds and 1 third and ads were shown on the larger section for ages??? 

I nearly put my foot through the hotel tv ðŸ¤
		
Click to expand...

We were in the USA and we were saying the same thing about missing shots .
There were only four games out so should have time for all shots.
That split screen was annoying.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 12, 2019)

For anyone that hasnâ€™t seen it yet - watch Ryder Cup One Family - brilliant film about the win at Paris and showed what a great job Bjorn did and how much it means to the European players especially Poulter and Garcia. It shows how great they work as a team under the right captaincy

Edit - itâ€™s on Sky Sports On Demand


----------



## sam85 (Feb 12, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			For anyone that hasnâ€™t seen it yet - watch Ryder Cup One Family - brilliant film about the win at Paris and showed what a great job Bjorn did and how much it means to the European players especially Poulter and Garcia. It shows how great they work as a team under the right captaincy
		
Click to expand...

Where can I find this film please?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 12, 2019)

sam85 said:



			Where can I find this film please?
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s on Sky Sports on demand


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 12, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			For anyone that hasnâ€™t seen it yet - watch Ryder Cup One Family - brilliant film about the win at Paris and showed what a great job Bjorn did and how much it means to the European players especially Poulter and Garcia. It shows how great they work as a team under the right captaincy

Edit - itâ€™s on Sky Sports On Demand
		
Click to expand...


Agree..itâ€™s a brilliant watch


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 12, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s on Sky Sports on demand
		
Click to expand...

Shall get this recorded. Cheers man.


----------



## sam85 (Feb 12, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s on Sky Sports on demand
		
Click to expand...

Cheers ðŸ‘


----------



## Aussie Swinger (Feb 12, 2019)

Given the petulance Garcia has shown recently, itâ€™s just as well Europe won. The greens and bunkers would still be classed as GUR to this day....


----------

